# Diablo III - On May 15th, the Heavens Shall Tremble... - Part 1



## Black Wraith (Mar 31, 2012)

*Spoiler Rules*​

All discussion on the game's story and info that has not been released before release (After the Skeleton King fight) must be posted in spoiler tags.
If it's a link to an article with spoilers, including reviews with spoilers, post only the link in a spoiler tag.
If it's an image, post a link to the image in spoiler tags and not as an image.
If it's a YouTube video, do not post it in YouTube tags, post only the link in a spoiler tag.
No spoilers in the avatar or signature in any format; images, GIF's, videos etc.
Make sure that you write that the spoiler tag contains a game spoiler as spoiler tags are used for other purposes too.
Spoiler tags MUST be used until at least 1 week after the release of the game. If it is determined that many users here have not finished the game in the first week then this limit will be extended a further week.

*Anyone breaking the rules will be reported and most probably negged all the way to the Burning Hell*

-----------------------------------------------------​

*Spoiler*: _NF User BattleTags_ 





*Spoiler*: _Americas_ 




Violent-nin: Chance#1425
Coteaz: Coteaz#1182
Kyousuke: Shizuo#1581
insane111: arto#1612
fireking77: Legend10#6516
Corruption: Corruption#1551
Ice Cream: Death#1665
CrazyMoronX: CMX#1446
Wolfarus: Wolfarus#1656
Ms. T: Patchouli#1968
koguryo: koguryo90#1311
Naked: Tablo#1124
Cardboard Jewsuke: Draffut#1443
Brandon Heat: BrandonHeat#1967




*Spoiler*: _Europe_ 




Black Wraith: Yunus#2191
blackbird: blackbird#2291
Hangat?r: kvothe#2494
eHav: ehav#2303
stavrakas: Revan#2963
Ciupy: Ciupy#2421
Alien: Alien#2348
JH24: JH24#2152
Muk: ctwo#2352
MrCinos: MrCinos#2754
Zaru: Zaru#2305
Fluttershy: Flutterborn#2300




*Spoiler*: _Asia_ 




N/A






*POST YOUR BATTLETAG WITH REGION AND I WILL ADD IT TO THE LIST*​
Regions:

*The Americas *- For players in the US, Canada, Latin America, Australia, New Zealand, and Southeast Asia.
 *Europe *- For players in the European Union, Eastern Europe, Russia, Africa, and Middle Eastern countries such as Israel and the United Arab Emirates.
 *Asia *- For players in South Korea and the regions of Taiwan, Hong Kong, and Macau.

-----------------------------------------------------​
*Official Sites:*









*Diablo Lore:*





*Previous Threads:*


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 31, 2012)

Is the new diablo so well respected already that its thread is exempted from the new 2k post limit?

Guess not. But i made it in b4 the lock, anyways.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 31, 2012)

This 2K limit is a little bit more then bullshit.

They need to raise it, at least put it back to the old limit.


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow there's gonna be tons of new threads with this reduced post limit. I thought 10k was fine, 2k seems kinda low...


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 31, 2012)

This fucking dinosaur of a site.


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 31, 2012)

It's scary to think about what lies in the depths of NF.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha, "sign of release". Good old Blizzard.

You won't get that joke unless you frequented their forums during the waiting period


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 31, 2012)

Mixed feelings about the "new" Inferno difficulty. A flat super-tough difficulty throughout was kind of neat, but having it increase as you progress will let scrubs like me farm early Inferno for almost-top-tier loot.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 31, 2012)

Decided to pull out my D2 and after playing the D3 Beta for a bit picking up the gold is annoying as hell.

Is there a mod to enable me to auto pick up?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2012)

You're playing single player D2? I don't think I've ever played D2 outside battle.net.

The point of this being: no, I don't know any D2 mods. Sorry.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 31, 2012)

Naruto said:


> You're playing single player D2? I don't think I've ever played D2 outside battle.net.
> 
> The point of this being: no, I don't know any D2 mods. Sorry.



Single player.

I'm not really too bothered about multiplayer games.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 2, 2012)

No exciting D3 news in a while, I'm bored.

Although the Wii April Fools thing was amusing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Mixed feelings about the "new" Inferno difficulty. A flat super-tough difficulty throughout was kind of neat, but having it increase as you progress will let scrubs like me farm early Inferno for almost-top-tier loot.


What do you mean?

It was always that way:

Normal - easy
Nightmare - super easy
Hell - pretty difficult in places

Now it will be:

Normal - easy
Nightmare - pretty difficult in places
Hell - difficult
Inferno - omfg impossible



In theory.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 2, 2012)

No, I'm talking about just Inferno. It used to be the same difficulty in all Acts, but now it increases. Or something.

I don't know, I'm probably never going to set foot in it anyways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Well it got progressively harder throughout Hell mode.

Act 1 - easy
Act 2 - easy
Act 3 - kinda tough in one or two places, otherwise easy
Act 4 - simple, one tough place maybe
Act 5 - rough patches


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApgJ-dzzZXc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Demon Hunter was originally going to be cool.

Then it sucked.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 3, 2012)

Should have just brought back the Amazon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

But Amazons can't dual-wield crossbows.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 3, 2012)

Inferno changed, endless farming on A-4 here we go.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

That is what I assumed, but I thought it was interesting. I wonder how big this fucking patch is gonna be? 

5 gigabytes?!?!?


----------



## eHav (Apr 3, 2012)

yay finnaly got my invite. this gives me about a month to play it to exhaustion untill the game arrives for me and my brother.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That is what I assumed, but I thought it was interesting. I wonder how big this fucking patch is gonna be?
> 
> 5 gigabytes?!?!?


Don't worry, you'll probably be able to play on Wednesday...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can't farm there you die every two seconds.



Well of course *you* won't be, you're too scrubby for inferno.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 4, 2012)

This game sucks.

I already killed diablo 2 times. I can't kill him 3 times, they should really come up with something new, blizzard use to be innovative, now you just kill the same thing a million times.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> This game sucks.
> 
> I already killed diablo 2 times. I can't kill him 3 times, they should really come up with something new, blizzard use to be innovative, now you just kill the same thing a million times.



You must be one of the few people who only killed him twice.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> This game sucks.
> 
> I already killed diablo 2 times. I can't kill him 3 times, they should really come up with something new, blizzard use to be innovative, now you just kill the same thing a million times.


"Innovative"

You mean like killing Orcs 2-3 times in Warcraft, killing Zerg 2 times in Starcraft...

ALL BLIZZARD GAMES SUCK


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

eHav said:


> yay finnaly got my invite. this gives me about a month to play it to exhaustion untill the game arrives for me and my brother.


You'll be tired of it in a week or two.




Coteaz said:


> Don't worry, you'll probably be able to play on Wednesday...


 And miss out on 24 hours of scamming suckers!?!?!?


Violent-nin said:


> Well of course *you* won't be, you're too scrubby for inferno.


I'm pro. I've been playing Diablo since you were in your father's nutsack.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm pro. I've been playing Diablo since you were in your father's nutsack.



Lies, I've been playing since the original first came out and before it was overrun with hacks like "finger of god".


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 4, 2012)

Amazon is usually pretty good but for the last 2 weeks or so I've been getting emails saying that they recommend me ordering D3.

Even though I've pre-ordered D3 CE from them...


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, Amazon likes to recommend games that I already bought from them. 

Greedy bastards.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Lies, I've been playing since the original first came out and before it was overrun with hacks like "finger of god".


I played Diablo on release day and beat it 100,000,000 times solo.  WITHOUT GNARLED ROOT *RINGS*!


Coteaz said:


> Yeah, Amazon likes to recommend games that I already bought from them.
> 
> Greedy bastards.



Buy them anyway, cheap bastard.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> This game sucks.
> 
> I already killed diablo 2 times. I can't kill him 3 times, they should really come up with something new, blizzard use to be innovative, now you just kill the same thing a million times.



cya on release day sir!


----------



## Naruto (Apr 4, 2012)

Okay, I understand you think it sucks, but if you're going to keep harping on it I'm going to have to ask you to elaborate, or leave the thread. It's hardly constructive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

I just wish it was May already.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 4, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> And why would you drastically change such a winning formula of a game by much?


Well, it's this kind of thinking that gets us a "new" COD every November. 

D3 has improved upon D2 enough to not be stale.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 4, 2012)

I was merely joking


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Diablo doesn't need to be different.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> As a mod, I really don't like you.



Yeah, I get that a lot nowadays.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

I still like you, bro. We agreed about Naruto once.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope I don't have a job yet when D3 comes out. 

Having to work would really cut into my gaming time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

I am going to take a week--maybe more--off when it comes out.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 5, 2012)

Been saving up those personal days?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 5, 2012)

For 10 years, just for this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

I haven't used a vacation day yet (except for one snow day, but that was not my fault).

I have 4 weeks of it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a NEET so I'm set for this game.

As long as I don't get a job to ruin things, which would be a joke because I've failed in getting a job for so long.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

What's a NEET?

Non-employed equine taxpayer? Is that what Anne Hathaway is when she's not working?



OHHHHH!!


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty sure neet = Japspeak for hermit. Cave-dweller. No social life. Spends all day locked in his room. 

Like all of us.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's a NEET?
> 
> Non-employed equine taxpayer? Is that what Anne Hathaway is when she's not working?
> 
> ...





Coteaz said:


> Pretty sure neet = Japspeak for hermit. Cave-dweller. No social life. Spends all day locked in his room.
> 
> Like all of us.



*N*ot *I*n *E*mployment, *E*ducation or *T*raining

The shittiest place you can possibly be in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Ohh. I used to do that.


It was fucking epic.

I literally played Starcraft and Diablo II *all day.*

Literally.

For about 3 years.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2012)

^Pretty much the exact same thing for a while as well, more Starcraft than Diablo II though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 5, 2012)

Bashiok said:
			
		

> I just wrote like three pages of a reply and the forums lost it when I clicked Preview. ... *cry*
> 
> Ok what it boiled down to was:
> 
> ...


----------



## insane111 (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't really like the part about being able to get the best items from easier parts of the game, that's a huge benefit to botters. I was planning to bot regardless, but it would've been nice to have some items be unattainable by bots. It'll probably still a good while before A4 Hell/A1 Inferno can be botted though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Pretty much the exact same thing for a while as well, more Starcraft than Diablo II though.


I played more Diablo than Starcraft. 


insane111 said:


> Don't really like the part about being able to get the best items from easier parts of the game, that's a huge benefit to botters. I was planning to bot regardless, but it would've been nice to have some items be unattainable by bots. It'll probably still a good while before A4 Hell/A1 Inferno can be botted though.



Well your chances are better in Inferno if I read this right.

So say there is a 0.00000000001% chance of finding The Granfather in Hell Act IV and there is a 0.002% chance of finding it off a boss in Inferno Act IV.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 6, 2012)

There's only about three people in my area that I know who are Dibalo fans, the rest have never heard of it or never played it.

I've started preaching to every gamer to check Diablo out. I've got only two converts yet, but there's still time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Are you starting them on Diablo I or on Diablo II?

D2 is much more accessible.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd start them on D3, the other two suck. 

comparatively


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

That's not even...


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 6, 2012)

I told them to check out D2 demo and also the D3 videos online.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry, there comes a time when certain games become too outdated. Especially for new players who don't have nostalgia.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Diablo II never gets outdated, man.


NEVER! 

I mean, that shit is addictive as fuck. It's crack in video game form.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diablo II never gets outdated, man.
> 
> 
> NEVER!
> ...



I re-installed D2 recently but after the D3 Beta it's a little hard to play D2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2012)

Your best bet with those players is to just show them Diablo 3 first hand when you get it so they can get a taste of it. If they like (which they probably will) they can either go back and play the older ones or simply read up on the history of the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Liar.

I haven't played D2 since D3, but I am tempted... and I bet it's still awesome as hell.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't play D2 after playing the D3 beta. It's just too pixelated, clunky, old...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

But it's so much more interesting at this point.

D3 beta is incredibly limited in how far you can progress. You barely even get the good stuff.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 6, 2012)

> Our item pool philosophy is that you can break an urn and get the best item in the game - it's all a matter of chance. Running more difficult areas and taking on more difficult enemies will not always be the most efficient way to find upgrades.



Splendid. So what you're basically saying, is that I should force myself to sweep every single area for destructibles, bookshelves and dead bodies, otherwise I'd be missing out and could end up in Inferno wearing Sigon's.

Y'know, Time is the most valuable of all resources. 

... even if it was exactly like that in D2 as well.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 8, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Splendid. So what you're basically saying, is that I should force myself to sweep every single area for destructibles, bookshelves and dead bodies, otherwise I'd be missing out and could end up in Inferno wearing Sigon's.
> 
> Y'know, Time is the most valuable of all resources.
> 
> ... even if it was exactly like that in D2 as well.



My guess is that after clearing the game for the first time, most of us will be rushing to hell/inferno as quickly as possible with alts and farm *there*. The chances of getting something good in normal mode are microscopic I'm sure.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 8, 2012)

Some of the best way i spent "downtime" at home when i had nothing to do with friends, ect was chilling in hell difficulty in d2 and just farming for stuff.

Not even at the "dedicated" level that korean's do. Pretty chillax. I doubt this will be any diff


----------



## Naruto (Apr 8, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Some of the best way i spent "downtime" at home when i had nothing to do with friends, ect was chilling in hell difficulty in d2 and just farming for stuff.
> 
> Not even at the "dedicated" level that korean's do. Pretty chillax. I doubt this will be any diff



The funny thing is we spent most of our time in D2 farming gear for alts so they could...farm for gear.

Gear, gear everywhere.

In other news, the results of this poll will shift so fast when D3 comes out and people realize the Demon Hunter is boring as fuck.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 8, 2012)

Still starting with a WD.

Think ill call him "BadMojojojo" 

Prob tag the name with "NF" or some other variation thereof, so i might get some game on with other nf'ers.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 8, 2012)

Following a Ladder reset some time after the "Uber patch", I hooked up with two dudes on a forum and we ended up doing countless Hellforge rushes on all difficulties, like 2-3/night, day after day. Zods and Guls were flying around, we stored it all on this one guy, but then all of a sudden lost interest in the game, not caring the slightest about all our phat lewt, and stopped playing entirely.  

Such a waste, but hopefully our "mule" got rich off of it. 

I've sworn by the WD ever since he was introduced, and I stand by it to this day. Frankly, I think D3 hosts the least appealing character roster of any Blizzard game thus far, far less appealing than D2 and even WoW, where every class at some point was your beloved main. If only they'd taken the time put into creating a second sex for the class, and instead put it into improving the class itself.

But I suppose that's what expansions are for.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

I had a dream I was a D3 Barbarian last night.

It was really strange. I killed a bunch of fetishes and then fucked the witch from Diablo I in her butt.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 9, 2012)

I think your subconscious is telling you to have anal sex with a corpse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

I guess that could be.


Can't argue with your subconscious, it's supposed to be much more intelligent. Better find me a cute corpse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Why isn't anyone posting about Diablo III? 

We'll never get a section at this rate.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 12, 2012)

What are we supposed to post? Nothing new in the past week, other than that lame D3 launch page.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Talk about how big Diablo's penis will be in the new game.

I just read some interesting stuff on affixes. There seems to be nothing cool like in Diablo II. It's all just +stats and +find item garbage.

Is not very inspiring, but hopefully the finished product stacks up.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 12, 2012)

soooooooooooooooooo bored, need something good to play for 1 month.

I'm surprised the whole story hasn't been leaked yet. Anyone at Blizzard can play the full game, not just people working on D3. Fuckin got like 5 friends who work there, but they won't leak me anything .


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 12, 2012)

Just wait till May 15 rolls around. Then we'll be a lot busier.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 12, 2012)

It seemed a lot of people got tired of playing the beta relatively quickly (fucking ingrates) due to repetitive scenarios. Did they scrap the classic random dungeon generator in this game?


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 12, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> First thing I did was check my account.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It's alright bro, Blizz hates me too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2012)

Not surprised I didn't get invite, mother fuckers. 

Whatever, don't matter anyways.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 12, 2012)

The Reveal: Blizz never sent any keys


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 13, 2012)

Pfft..I am here in the EU and even with this large amount of keys,it seems I still got shafted.

Fuck..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

insane111 said:


> soooooooooooooooooo bored, need something good to play for 1 month.
> 
> I'm surprised the whole story hasn't been leaked yet. Anyone at Blizzard can play the full game, not just people working on D3. Fuckin got like 5 friends who work there, but they won't leak me anything .


Play Lufia II.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 14, 2012)

For all you filthy pirates:


----------



## Grep (Apr 15, 2012)

You bads didn't get beta invites? 

Been playing that shit forever. 

Shits good.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2012)

Free banner bullshit.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 15, 2012)

Banners? Who gives a fuck about banners?

I mean, I still did it...but shit is lame.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 15, 2012)

Still can't believe Blizz actually added an in-game epeen, although that teleport function does seem useful.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 15, 2012)

1 Month till I whip out my Barb.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 15, 2012)

Today's date: April 15, 2012. 

Why can't April just be May?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 15, 2012)

It's nearly time to bring out the Diablo sets.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 15, 2012)

Only if DiabloPutin exists. Somewhere...


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I mean, *I still did it*...but shit is lame.



That is the general sentiment.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 15, 2012)

Just finished The Book of Cain.

Gotta say that it was a good read. 

It's really good for lore, especially for those that haven't read the Sin War trilogy. I recommend that you read the Sin War trilogy if you care about lore.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2012)

Hmm, got a beta invite after all.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 16, 2012)

How can you not chose the monk?


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 16, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Only if DiabloPutin exists. Somewhere...



Photoshop is your friend?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2012)

monks look so weak. weakest class


----------



## Naruto (Apr 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> monks look so weak. weakest class



Not in the slightest.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2012)

You're in denial. Every other class has an aoe galore moveset, but monks are all about single targeting attacks, which are weak as fuck. Sure they have a couple moves that are aoe, but even those suck compared to the average sorcerer or barbarian moves.

Weak shit is weak


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> You're in denial. Every other class has an aoe galore moveset, but monks are all about single targeting attacks, which are weak as fuck. Sure they have a couple moves that are aoe, but even those suck compared to the average sorcerer or barbarian moves.
> 
> Weak shit is weak



Maybe the PvP horde will love the Monk class, then.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 16, 2012)

> monks look so weak. weakest class


I don't know what you're talking about, the Monk felt awesome when I played the beta.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2012)

well i haven't played the beta, but if i did, monk would obviously be 5th place


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 16, 2012)

No, that spot is reserved for the Demon Hunter.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, i forgot about that class. that should say enough


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> You're in denial. Every other class has an aoe galore moveset, but monks are all about single targeting attacks, which are weak as fuck. Sure they have a couple moves that are aoe, but even those suck compared to the average sorcerer or barbarian moves.
> 
> Weak shit is weak



The Monk is easily one of the best characters in the game.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> You're in denial. Every other class has an aoe galore moveset, but monks are all about single targeting attacks, which are weak as fuck. Sure they have a couple moves that are aoe, but even those suck compared to the average sorcerer or barbarian moves.
> 
> Weak shit is weak



Monks have a move that clears any debuffs, including STUNS. That alone makes them OP.

Also, no AoE?







 ...



Goova said:


> well i haven't played the beta



Thank god, at least there's an excuse for how wrong you are.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Monk is really good. Barbarian is probably the second best.


----------



## Grep (Apr 17, 2012)

Lolwat. 

Almost all of the Monks attacks are AOE. Regardless its a support class. Probably actually does way too much damage considering that fact but whatever.

The classes are mostly pretty well balanced at this point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

The Monk knows kung-fu, therefor he is the most powerful.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 17, 2012)

> In preparation for the launch of Diablo III on Tuesday, May 15, the beta servers will be brought offline on Tuesday, May 1. At that time, all beta accounts and character information will be reset. Leading up to Diablo's May 15 launch date, players will only be able to create comments and forum posts on the official Diablo III community site if they have pre-purchased Diablo III or have a StarCraft II or an active World of Warcraft game license attached to their Battle.net account.








Black Wraith said:


> How can you not chose the monk?



Why does the monk carry around a staff is he's going to use his fists? :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

The Monk is a master of various weapons, not just his fists.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Monk is a master of various weapons, not just his fists.



If that's the case then they should at least show him hitting enemies with the staff instead of putting it away whenever he attacks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

I blame the special attacks.


I hope there are some special moves that use weapons and the weapons he can use actually mean shit.


----------



## JustPimpin (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if you get anything for pre-purchasing this? 
Also, what comes in the Collectors Edition?
This game is gonna be so badass


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2012)

JustPimpin said:


> Does anyone know if you get anything for pre-purchasing this?
> Also, what comes in the Collectors Edition?
> This game is gonna be so badass





That's the CE. Pre-purchasing gets you nothing AFAIK.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 18, 2012)

pek

I want one.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 18, 2012)

Dudes.

DUDES!


It seems anybody can play the Diablo 3 Beta right now,even if you weren't invited.

Bug or not,look at this:



I'm going to give it a go!

Edit:

It works,it FUKKEN WORKS!!!


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2012)

I think everyone has had the beta forever now :3

I'm not playing any more of it until it's out. Game needs to be somewhat fresh to me when it comes out.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 18, 2012)

"Everyone" not including myself.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Dudes.
> 
> DUDES!
> 
> ...


I wonder if Blizzard knows about this yet 

I'll just blindly buy this anyway, without playing the beta.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 18, 2012)

D3 beta down for maintenance to resolve an "issue." $10 says the issue is letting everyone play.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 18, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I wonder if Blizzard knows about this yet
> 
> I'll just blindly buy this anyway, without playing the beta.



Well,I just played 20 minutes of this as a  Barbarian with my friend which had a Monk.

I also recently played Path of Exile,an RPG in a similar vein as D3.

There's no comparison.


The sheer "oompf" and joy when hacking zombies was magnificent in D3.

After 20 minutes though,the servers went down..


Hope they will make this Beta available to everyone.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> D3 beta down for maintenance to resolve an "issue." $10 says the issue is letting everyone play.



I doubt the beta servers were meant to handle a sudden influx of god knows how many players.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Isn't it going down completely in a couple weeks anyway?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2012)

Earlier than that. The starcraft 2 beta ended notably before the release, so I give it at most 2 more weeks. More if they want to do a stress test before launch.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 18, 2012)

D3 beta ends May 1.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, May 1st.

However, two weeks is more than enough time to play the beta, play all of the characters, and not want to play it anymore. 

Anyone who hasn't played it yet, this is a golden opportunity.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 18, 2012)

I tried connecting to it, but it says I'm unable to connect to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Fix your Internet. 

I heard it was down though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 18, 2012)

Any of you guys read the short stories on the D3 characters released on their site?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2012)

Nope! Heading there now, thank you <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

I saw a Monk movie.

That's about it.

It talked about him and stuff.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Coteaz (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn Blizzard, you lazy.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone who didn't get the beta, now's your chance. Open beta starts today at noon.



On another note a friend was telling me some stuff about Inferno. Apparently if you're a squishy ranged class, there's a bunch of stuff that can just instagib you, and there are monsters that teleport to you as well, lol. Melee classes can take a couple hits and still be ok, but they can die pretty fast too.

 They said "tanks and healers" wouldn't be required for groups, but it sounds to me like they'll be too useful and everyone will feel forced to have one.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 20, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Anyone who didn't get the beta, now's your chance. Open beta starts today at noon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talk about irony. I had just uninstalled the game because I thought I won't be able to play it anymore.

Now I have to re-install it.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 20, 2012)

Eh, only 2.5 more weeks until full release. No need to waste time on the beta now. 

I'll still play it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2012)

Beta is a nice experience. Get your feet (and your dick) wet.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 20, 2012)

COME OUT ALREADY


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 20, 2012)

Diablo's got nothing on Max Pain.

My time is going to be sunk Bullet Timing.























































































HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA! 






















































No, seriously.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2012)

What the hell are you on about?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell are you on about?



Max Pain comes out on May 15th too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2012)

Never heard of it.


Isn't that a shitty FPS made 7 years ago?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 20, 2012)

That's the one.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> 
> Isn't that a shitty FPS made 7 years ago?



>Shitty FPS
>Max Payne

Pick one.

Can't say anything about the new one though.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't play much of Max Payne, but I remember it being a *TPS *(third person shooter).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2012)

What the hell is up with Zaru's title?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 20, 2012)

It's up. **


----------



## insane111 (Apr 20, 2012)

I wanted to log in to view the population counter, but of course it's already impossible to log in. The B.net site is overloaded as well. Already saw a million whiny thread titles when I did get the forums to load.

And this probably isn't even 1/5th of the traffic they will get on release day, but I bet I know what their "solution" will be. *You are #50,832 in queue, estimated wait time to log in: 8 hours.*


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 20, 2012)

Just came home excited to try out the latest patch of D3 and the thing us down.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 20, 2012)

lol, Blizzard servers


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 20, 2012)

The good thing is that this should make sure that it won't happen at launch.

If it happens at launch then the Heavens will definitely Tremble.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 20, 2012)

Just tried the WD and damn the Splinter rune for Poison Dart is powerful at low levels.

It's like a machine gun.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 20, 2012)

Just played for a little while.

What's everyone's BattleTag?

Mines *Yunus#2191*


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 20, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Just tried the WD and damn the Splinter rune for Poison Dart is powerful at low levels.
> 
> It's like a machine gun.



True, add  in zombie dogs and the snare and all you have to do is hold in your left mouse button in the general direction of your enemies and you'll be ok.

Diablo seems fun, although a bit repetitive.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 20, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Just played for a little while.
> 
> What's everyone's BattleTag?
> 
> Mines *Yunus#2191*


Coteaz#1182



Xyloxi said:


> True, add  in zombie dogs and the snare and all you have to do is hold in your left mouse button in the general direction of your enemies and you'll be ok.
> 
> Diablo seems fun, although a bit repetitive.


It will get a lot more varied once we can unlock all of the skill slots (and skills).


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 20, 2012)

Just finished the Beta with the Barbarian.

And also bought the game.

It owns.


----------



## Rios (Apr 20, 2012)

mmmmmm the Witch Doctor looks delicious. Seems pretty able to solo the game with ease now that look at his abilities. Sustainable as fuck.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 20, 2012)

Seems like it's doing ok now, over 160,000 people in public games and probably more than that in private games. Just hope they're ready to support 5 times that number.


----------



## Rios (Apr 21, 2012)

Are there any unique items in the beta? Leoric dropped a rare, thats all. I still havent hit the level cap so I was wondering is it worth it to do Leoric runs to catch a glimpse of the new uniques/sets?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 21, 2012)

Managed to play some with my husband and a coworker. I like the looks and feel of it much. Still happily going around smashing barrels. Best of all is I get to be the big old barbarian man and he has settled on a sleek little demon hunter lady. We'll probably be sticking with that same duo upon release.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 21, 2012)

@ people who are spamming the beta, with less the a month away from full release.

Have some patience, people. It will make the game that much sweeter when we get our hands on it come the 15th 

Well, ill be getting it a cple days after that. So far, amazon hasnt released any shipping speeds on the CE pre-order other then free/standard. Hoping as it gets closer, they'll offer same day or next day, id be willing to pay the extra.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 21, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> @ people who are spamming the beta, with less the a month away from full release.
> 
> Have some patience, people. It will make the game that much sweeter when we get our hands on it come the 15th
> 
> Well, ill be getting it a cple days after that. So far, amazon hasnt released any shipping speeds on the CE pre-order other then free/standard. Hoping as it gets closer, they'll offer same day or next day, id be willing to pay the extra.



Amazon have said that people should get it on release day.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 21, 2012)

Finally got to play Diablo 3.  Overall I really enjoyed myself. The game is great and I'm definitely getting it on release day. However some of the simplifications to the game mechanics do kind of feel like Blizzard is trying to hold our hands just a bit too much. Particularly, the identification system feels quite pointless now when all you need to do is just click on the item to ID it. I also found it quite annoying when you start getting horrible lag even when you're playing Singleplayer coz all games are now hosted online.

However I really love the addition of physics in the game. When everything is blowing up around you, the game just looks and feels really visceral and awesome.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 21, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Amazon have said that people should get it on release day.



Thats odd. Usually you have to pay the extra fee for same-day shipping. Unless its a "hidden" treat for people who pre-order?


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 21, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Coteaz#1182
> 
> 
> It will get a lot more varied once we can unlock all of the skill slots (and skills).



whyhallothar#2901

Can you people only see your own real name? As opposed to the real names of other people?


----------



## Rios (Apr 21, 2012)

Wonder how Blizzard servers will handle release date when they cant handle this right now.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2012)

Rios said:


> Wonder how Blizzard servers will handle release date when they cant handle this right now.



Yeah..that's going to be another clusterfuck..


And I wanted to try the Monk today..


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm sure they put out the open beta now for this exact reason. I imagine they're probably gonna be ordering a ton more servers once this beta weekend is over in anticipation for release day.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2012)

Duuudee, I got in, played wizard to 13, was like "this is good". I played DH next and almost to 13 and I'm like, "this is great"

Demon Hunter  best class ever

rapidfirerapidfirerapidfirerapidfirerapidfire


----------



## Rios (Apr 21, 2012)

Monk and Witch Doctor suit me the best. Summoner with some nasty spells to boot + a fighter who gives me the feel that I am playing a fighting game instead of an RPG. Great job!


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 21, 2012)

Only reason im starting with a WD is because he's the closest thing i have to my precious necromancer 

Might do a barb as my 2nd character, name him "Thick McslabHuge"

+1 internets to anybody who gets that reference.

Btw BW, where did you read/hear that amazon would be doing same-day deliveries for preorders? (im assuming you were talking about the people who PO'd)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2012)

Classes that summon stuff are as boring as it gets. Having things fight for you, what's the fun in that? WD will probably be my least favorite class.


----------



## Rios (Apr 21, 2012)

Making them walking bombs. But of course since you dont produce the lightnings out of your ass it must be boring.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 21, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Only reason im starting with a WD is because he's the closest thing i have to my precious necromancer
> 
> Might do a barb as my 2nd character, name him "Thick McslabHuge"
> 
> ...



It was a while ago when they started the pre-orders for UK they said that if you chose first class you'll get same day delivery.

And IIRC when I did my pre-order I got a message saying I'll get it on release day if I chose first class postage.

This should be helpful:


On my account at Amazon I've got shipping estimate of 14th-15th May.


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2012)

i can't log in 

server too busy to let me play


----------



## Naruto (Apr 21, 2012)

Rios said:


> Are there any unique items in the beta?



Yes. I forget if it was Wirt's leg, been too long since I got like two copies of whichever unique item was available early in the beta.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 21, 2012)

Xyloxi said:


> whyhallothar#2901
> 
> Can you people only see your own real name? As opposed to the real names of other people?


You need to be Real ID friends with someone to see their actual name. Otherwise it's just the Battletag.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol man, I been noobin it up. Had been using a 1H crossbow w/quiver, to max out attack speed. But I just wanted to see Rapid fire shoot as fast as possible, but now I am building Hatred regen, and damage, and base attack speed, so I can have a neverending Rapid fire.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 21, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> You need to be Real ID friends with someone to see their actual name. Otherwise it's just the Battletag.



Fair enough, I don't see why Blizzard did that in the first place, if people want to tell you their full name, they should be able to do it privately and of their own accord.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 21, 2012)

After 30 min of waiting I've finally been able to play D3. Started with the Demon Hunter, because I like to use ranged weapons (Bowazon/Javazon were my mains in LoD).

Well, I guess it's pretty much the same game, just with better graphics and some much needed gameplay tweaks that make it smoother. Overall I'm not as impressed with it as I thought I would be. Still, the game is as addictive as ever.

Also I realized that my laptop can't handle this game. It's okay when there is not much going on on the screen, but with the combined effects of 5 players and a dozen monsters happening at the same time on the screen, it becomes a lagfest for me.

I guess I'll just start a new Amazon when the Lod-Ladder resets on May 2nd.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2012)

Ah, fucking server maintenance.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 21, 2012)

Error said:
			
		

> The servers are busy at this time. Please try again later. (Error 37)


I'm expecting a lot of this come 5/15


----------



## Okokami (Apr 21, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I'm expecting a lot of this come 5/15



Shame it comes out during my exams.
At least my dad will get it as a birthday gift to himself and I'll just nick borrow it from him.

If it's as popular as I'll expect it to be then I'll probably wait for everyone to calm the fuck down first.

Is Wizard still OP?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 21, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I'm expecting a lot of this come 5/15



They've played a lowered cap on the servers to control the stress and are slowly increasing the cap.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 21, 2012)

Goova said:


> Classes that summon stuff are as boring as it gets. Having things fight for you, what's the fun in that?



For starters, it might give your mouse another active year or two. 

I'm stuck with Error 3003. If I don't make it in before it ends tomorrow, I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 21, 2012)

blackbird said:


> For starters, it might give your mouse another year.
> 
> I'm stuck with Error 3003. If I don't make it in before it ends tomorrow, I'm gonna cry.



Keep track of  website.

It's up to date with all happenings with the server thanks to Bashiok.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 21, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> They've played a lowered cap on the servers to control the stress and are slowly increasing the cap.


Yeah, I know. This "Open Beta Weekend" is just a cute way for them to test out all sorts of different stress scenarios.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 21, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Yeah, I know. This "Open Beta Weekend" is just a cute way for them to test out all sorts of different stress scenarios.



If that means less problems at launch, I'm okay with it.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 21, 2012)

Naruto said:


> If that means less problems at launch, I'm okay with it.


The rational half of my brain agrees with you.

The other half that wanted to play NOW raged a little.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 22, 2012)

Must be a UK-only shipping deal. So far, i still only have the 2 usual shipping rates (free/standard). Hopefully ill have it on friday, unless amazon suprises me by getting it here a day earlier.


----------



## Rios (Apr 22, 2012)

Doesnt seem like I'll be able to play again. At least I checked all characters except for the Barbarian.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2012)

I didnt check WD and Barb, monk was shit enough that i couldnt bare play even worse classes.


----------



## Rios (Apr 22, 2012)

Just checked the barb, it has a good feel but pretty boring overall and seems like an easy mode.

The Demon Hunter is like the Amazon, either owns encounters or struggles to do stuff, boring too.

Wizard I wont bother with.

So yea, one magical and one melee class to play with sounds good.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 22, 2012)

I liked how everything just seems to explode around the Barbarian. Although I'm definitely playing Monk first on release, that Air fist and Kick are just awesome to use.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2012)

Really? I really hate melee in dungeon crawlers, and summoners too. I tried so epically hard to play Necro and Druid in D2 for years, but could never get Necro past lvl 15(after like 30 different characters), and a Druid I got up to over 20 because it had more interesting spells besides summons, while I found Necro poisons and bone moves to be utterly crappy and boring.  

I thought I would like the monk, but turns out monks is just the worst part of the Assassin class(which was my main). Basically the melee part of Assassin, with some pally thrown in(which I hated). My assassin was always a trap spamming awesome biatch. Glad Demon Hunter turned out to be basically a better version of the best version of the Assassin class. 

And Sorcerer/Wizards, have always been awesome, no bullshit melee and combo moves, or summons, just pewpew.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 22, 2012)

Trapsins were the worst characters after Hammerdins, in terms of style and challenge. It pained me to see them outnumber the awesome Kicksins and Phoenix Strike MAs ten to one.

So, after spending yesterday afternoon and most of the night trying to log in, today, around 6 pm, I get the uncanny idea to change the server settings in Options -> instant access. 

Now, having tried Witch Doctor and Monk, I ended up cancelling my pre-order. It probably just needs to grow on me, and I will try the other classes as well, but so far the game felt kind of boring in a repetitive Torchlight kind of way.
 I might just've been me, but as I've already pointed out, the classes are kinda dull, but what I didn't expect, were the mobs being so bland. Even elites just fell in with the background, and rather than giving a sense of accomplishment, killing hordes of them just seemed like a chore necessary to unlock the next skill/rune. Killing Corpsefire in the Den of Evil gave about the same satisfaction as killing Leoric.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 22, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Trapsins were the worst characters after Hammerdins, in terms of style and challenge. It pained me to see them outnumber the awesome Kicksins and Phoenix Strike MAs ten to one.
> 
> So, after spending yesterday afternoon and most of the night trying to log in, today, around 6 pm, I get the uncanny idea to change the server settings in Options -> instant access.
> 
> ...



The Blizz guys have repeated many times that the first 1-2 hours of the game (beta) are not representative of the entire game, it's meant to help you ease into the game.

They also mentioned that 3/4 of normal difficulty is going to be pretty easy too for most people. The game really starts after normal.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 22, 2012)

I gave the Barbarian a try, I can't say I found it to be that fun, as it just seemed to lack the versatility of the Witch Doctor. Then again I've never been one to enjoy heavy close combat characters.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 22, 2012)

I think this is a good post for people who are complaining about the game so far:


			
				ScyberDragon said:
			
		

> Now, with the open beta this weekend, there has been a lot more voice and opinion on the game. Of course everyone is welcome to their own opinion. Some people love the game (myself included) while others have been disappointed.
> 
> Now, there are a number of reasons one can be disappointed about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 22, 2012)

Xyloxi said:


> I gave the Barbarian a try, I can't say I found it to be that fun, as it just seemed to lack the versatility of the Witch Doctor. Then again I've never been one to enjoy heavy close combat characters.


But things just _explode_ around the Barb. It's so meaty.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 22, 2012)

Decided to try the other three classes (previously just wanted to play the witch doctor and wizard) since it was open beta.

My current most liked to least liked class:

1. Monk (Surprised how it became my favorite class after two playthroughs. Now if they can just add better skill animations later on.)
2. Wizard 
3. Witch Doctor 
4. Barbarian (Had the easiest time in the beta)
5. Demon Hunter (Got bored during the middle of the playthrough and went back to monk.)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok, since my laptop sucks and is 3 years old, and can barely run this thing, can you guys tell me what price range a computer(not laptop) would run to play this game online with 4 people without lag?

I've got a 1000$ but only want to spend half that if possible, and I don't want some high end gaming rig, just something so I can continue to play SC2, Dota2 and D3 without lag.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> Ok, since my laptop sucks and is 3 years old, and can barely run this thing, can you guys tell me what price range a computer(not laptop) would run to play this game online with 4 people without lag?
> 
> I've got a 1000$ but only want to spend half that if possible, and I don't want some high end gaming rig, just something so I can continue to play SC2, Dota2 and D3 without lag.



You definitely don't have to spend 1k, $500-600 should be good. That's only for the PC itself though. If you need a mouse/keyboard/monitor then probably closer to 750ish. If you have spare stuff like a case, hard drive, or disc drive that can be reused that saves money too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> Ok, since my laptop sucks and is 3 years old, and can barely run this thing, can you guys tell me what price range a computer(not laptop) would run to play this game online with 4 people without lag?
> 
> I've got a 1000$ but only want to spend half that if possible, and I don't want some high end gaming rig, just something so I can continue to play SC2, Dota2 and D3 without lag.



$500 - 600 is perfectly fine especially if it's a custom build.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 23, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> But things just _explode_ around the Barb. It's so meaty.



I find the monk does that better, plus its more energetic. 

Aren't we funny putting in a gay joke?


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 23, 2012)

Grrr.

Amazon has the regular edition avail. for same-day delivery, but STILL no option for that in regards to the CE.

Amazon, wtfbbq?


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 23, 2012)

Xyloxi said:


> I find the monk does that better, plus its more energetic.
> 
> Aren't we funny putting in a gay joke?




Xy, I swear that wasn't my intention.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Apr 23, 2012)

I hate hate hate IGN


----------



## fireking77 (Apr 23, 2012)

So just beat the beta and WOW even though playing on low setting lol..it soo addicted and fun can't wait to play with some friends, also just made a pre-order


----------



## Rios (Apr 23, 2012)

The smart thing to do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

Seems like most agree that the Monk is where it's at.


That means that I will now have to play as the Wizard in order to go against the grain and be "cool."


----------



## blackbird (Apr 23, 2012)

Damn, that WD video got me back on board, having seen the other acts. Act I is so dark that everything just blends together.



CrazyMoronX said:


> That means that I will now have to play as the Wizard in order to go against the grain and be "cool."



You and the rest of battle.net. 

My impression was that Barb and Wizard were the most powerful classes. Monk has cool design and animations though. In five games or so I saw one WD besides myself. This is good.


----------



## Rios (Apr 23, 2012)

The Monk is just too cool to pass.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Damn, that WD video got me back on board, having seen the other acts. Act I is so dark that everything just blends together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The strongest class ATM is Witch Doctor.


The one I found most fun and with which I shall play the game is the Barbarian without a doubt.


I don't get all the love for the Monk,his movements and abilities feel a little..twitchy..

Also,I can't ignore the fact that he has to have weapons equipped (for the weapon-derived skill damage)  but when he punches,the weapons vanish into thin air.

That's weird.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe I will be a Witch Doctor then instead, even though that class is lame.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2012)

I expect to see a lot of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) unoriginal Demon Hunters running around spamming Rapid Fire.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> I expect to see a lot of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) unoriginal Demon Hunters running around spamming Rapid Fire.



MY PAST IS SO GRIMDARK AND TENUOUS. I'M ANGRY ALL THE TIME AND MY ABILITIES ARE POWERED BY MY BLACK WINGED HATRED. THE BURNING HELLS SHALL FEEL THE ONYX COLORED ARROWS OF BLINDING RAGE OF PAIN.



Ciupy said:


> Also,I can't ignore the fact that he has to have weapons equipped (for the weapon-derived skill damage)  but when he punches,the weapons vanish into thin air.
> 
> That's weird.



I'm glad Blizzard did that. Monks talk with their fists, not with weapons.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2012)

I chose the Monk from the moment they announced him.

The DH is still a wet rag. Better then how it started but still shitter then the rest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

Monkey Monk. Best character.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm going Barb first, then WD. Or maybe the other way around.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not too bothered about getting it at midnight because the post will come in the morning with the D3: CE so I can get some good sleep in.

My question is where will it release first? Will it be in GMT (UK time) as this is where the day starts or in America? 

Anyone know what happened with previous regional midnight releases?


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 23, 2012)

Thinking about playing the wizard first (depends on spotlight vid) and then monk.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2012)

From this:


To this:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I chose the Monk from the moment they announced him.
> 
> The DH is still a wet rag. Better then how it started but still shitter then the rest.



HAHA, funny guy


----------



## Naruto (Apr 23, 2012)

Goova said:


> HAHA, funny guy



He's completely right. The Demon Hunter used to be complete and utter shit in earlier stages of the beta. I haven't played the beta in over a month, so I have no opinion on the most recent updates.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe I'll give the Shitty Hunter another shot.

I don't know.

S/He looked promising the very first time I heard about the concept (when it was still just a concept).


----------



## insane111 (Apr 24, 2012)

I always go whatever the mage class is in any game first, not gonna be any different here. Though it's probably a bad idea to judge off beta, no doubt the "best class" will change at end game. The best class is probably the one with the most survivability, because stuff in inferno hits really, really, REALLY hard.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2012)

I bet Barb is going to be hard in Inferno. DH should be easier if you got skillz.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 24, 2012)

Melee is always more difficult on harder difficulties.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 24, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Melee is always more difficult on harder difficulties.



I've got a feeling that the Monk is going to have it hardest in the later difficulties because he has less defensive capabilities.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Monk in Inferno will be pretty difficult.


And only true badasses will push on.


Solo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2012)

Just thinking about the PVP, it will be awesome in this game. Can't wait to jump around and rapid fire people with my pet wolf on and sentry, against the puny barbs and monks who will die trying to catch me ^_^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Monk will teleport and drop drop 1000 fists in your throat before you can even fart.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2012)

Can't wait to read everyone's complaints of how every melee class anal cavity is completely destroyed after playing the latter difficulties.

You better be a fucking gold magnate by hte time you reach Hell or Inferno because you're gonna need it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

One-hit-kill projectiles will level the playing field.

I think the way it's designed, Inferno is supposed to be impossible for any single character.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2012)

one hit kill projectiles for Demon Hunter, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, meaning she'll suck dicks like she should. Like all women should.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2012)

Sure, I'll let my DH suck some dicks if i get auto kill moves in pvp. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Monk has auto-kill moves. His fists.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 24, 2012)

DH running around -> Ancient Spear that bitch right in the vag


----------



## Naruto (Apr 24, 2012)

Goova said:


> I bet Barb is going to be hard in Inferno.



Don't care. Barbarians are awesome.



Goova said:


> DH should be easier *if you got skillz*.





Last time I played DH it was a lot of "thwip, run back, thwip, run back, thwip, run back". And so on, and so forth. My first ranged class will without a doubt be wizard. Demolishes shit way faster.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2012)

Ah damn then you missed out, they actually changed it so now you need to combo with the directions and A n' B on your keyboard, in order to do a move.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Maybe I will demo the Demon Hunter in beta.


Maybe.





...






Nah.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 24, 2012)

Goova said:


> combo with the directions and A n' B on your keyboard, in order to do a move.



I can't say I understand what you're saying here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Tried DH just a minute ago.

:sleepy

Gave up after I got Impale. What a snoozefest that character is.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 24, 2012)

Wizard was even more boring than DH.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know if I would go that far. At least the wizard didn't use a shitty crossbow.


----------



## Rios (Apr 24, 2012)

then why the Wizard and DH are winning this poll 

not that I am gonna play them but still


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and trolls are voting.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 24, 2012)

Only a few more weeks, can't wait for this. I'm buying a Mumble server for my friends and I.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

What the hell is a mumble server? Muhammad Ali trying to be a waiter?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2012)

I thought the DH was boring as hell until level 5. Get to like level 5 and it becomes much more fun


----------



## Naruto (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell is a mumble server? Muhammad Ali trying to be a waiter?



Mumble is an alternative to ventrillo/teamspeak.

It's very good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh, one of those chat things. I never got the fascination with chat stuff. Just a bunch of 12-year-olds calling you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) noob.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, one of those chat things. I never got the fascination with chat stuff. Just a bunch of 12-year-olds calling you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) noob.



There aren't any people I don't know in our mumble server.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

You mumbling.

I want in on this. I can talk sometimes.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 24, 2012)

Monk felt surprisingly weak early on. Once you reach the cathedral, FoT takes forever to kill even normal mobs, and kicking them away or blinding them only does so much.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, one of those chat things. I never got the fascination with chat stuff. Just a bunch of 12-year-olds calling you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) noob.



What's worse is that it exposes most of the female characters as not being actual females. My roleplay!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Monk is mostly a single target killer, like a Kicksin in Diablo II.

But it does have some decent crowd control later...like a Kicksin in Diablo II.


----------



## Rios (Apr 24, 2012)

Roundhouse kick!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I should name my first Monk "Kicksin" because that's what he will fucking be.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I should name my first Monk "Kicksin" because that's what he will fucking be.



Monkey.D.Luffy

Monk is in the name and he 'stretches' his arms and legs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Adrian


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 24, 2012)

Bob the Barbarian

Wally the Wizard

Monk the Monk

Yep, sounds good.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, one of those chat things. I never got the fascination with chat stuff. Just a bunch of 12-year-olds calling you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) noob.



I generally dislike open chat in games because of that. However, a controlled server is awesome because you can choose who to let in and you can kick people for being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

I figured why not, can get 10-20 man hosting for only a few bucks a month. Also Mumble is better than all the other clients, there's like zero latency.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 24, 2012)

I need to find my goddamn mic before this game comes out.... 

I've got like 8 friends irl who are getting this game lol.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 24, 2012)

The usual typing-communication will be just fine for me. I can type at a respectable rate.

Only a cple more weeeeeks


----------



## insane111 (Apr 25, 2012)

Surprised Monk is that popular, I figured Barb would win by a lot. No surprise that WD is the lowest though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> I need to find my goddamn mic before this game comes out....
> 
> I've got like 8 friends irl who are getting this game lol.



Same here.

Tried playing the Beta with friends and it was a little shit typing.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 25, 2012)

Heh,things are so freaking chaotic with 4 people playing..stuff exploding and bodies being flung the fuck away..

It was just a clusterfuck.

Fun as all heck as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Corruption said:


> I generally dislike open chat in games because of that. However, a controlled server is awesome because you can choose who to let in and you can kick people for being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> I figured why not, can get 10-20 man hosting for only a few bucks a month. Also Mumble is better than all the other clients, there's like zero latency.



Wait, wait, wait--this costs money?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)

*Servers Go Live At 00:01 CEST for European Region*​


> We?re inviting you to join us for the midnight launch of Diablo III! In addition to local retail shops? midnight launches, we?re holding a number of demonically charged worldwide launch events in major cities where you can join Blizzard to celebrate the release of Diablo III and pick up your copy of the game. Each event will have its own activities, giveaways, and contests, so see the press release for further details and be sure to check the launch event site for more info on the one nearest you.
> 
> Diablo III Midnight Launch Events
> 
> ...





Strange choice. I would have thought GMT would be the logical choice.

I checked the conversions and it means that we're going to get it at 11pm 14th May!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Battletag? I think I made that. I don't remember.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Battletag? I think I made that. I don't remember.



You need it for the Beta so you must have made it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

I see. Then I certainly made it. With my hard dick in hand.  mad


----------



## Naruto (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, wait, wait--this costs money?



When in doubt, Skype is free and works well for small groups of people (2-8).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

I would just as soon not talk. I don't even have a headset anyway. 

I will just type shit over my head like in Diablo 2. Like an ascii penis pointing toward someone, then I follow them around with it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)

Blizzard has re-added the blog post, and has changed the time to 09:01 CEST

So, no midnight play?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know what a CEST even is.


All I know is I'm playing at midnight whether they like it or not.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know what a CEST even is.
> 
> 
> All I know is I'm playing at midnight whether they like it or not.



CEST is +1 hour of GMT.

I think US is 8-9 hours + GMT.

Which means you guys will be playing at 6-7pm

UNLESS this means that they're releasing simultaneously American midnight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

The way I figured they would be doing region locking. Midnight for everyone. 


But damn, it'd be nice to play at 6pm.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2012)

Make up your fucking mind Blizzard.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The way I figured they would be doing region locking. Midnight for everyone.
> 
> 
> But damn, it'd be nice to play at 6pm.



Guess what...



> 404
> 
> Page Not Found
> 
> ...



They just took the post down....

EDIT:

It's back to midnight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Crazy fucking Blizzard.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Crazy fucking Blizzard.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pOqqyFH7cU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

What the hell is that show? I must watch it. 



Wait, no... I can't watch TV. Gotta resist.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell is that show? I must watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, no... I can't watch TV. Gotta resist.



It's in the title


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

I can't read.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, wait, wait--this costs money?



Well, it is for server hosting. I've never paid for a server in all my time of online gaming, it will be a first.

Is there anyone that hasn't played the beta like me?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

How is that possible? They had an open beta a minute ago.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The way I figured they would be doing region locking. Midnight for everyone.
> 
> 
> But damn, it'd be nice to play at 6pm.



The US still gets the game at midnight PST. Euros get to start playing 9 hours before it comes out in the US.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2012)

Corruption said:


> Well, it is for server hosting. I've never paid for a server in all my time of online gaming, it will be a first.
> 
> *Is there anyone that hasn't played the beta like me?*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

insane111 said:


> The US still gets the game at midnight PST. Euros get to start playing 9 hours before it comes out in the US.



PST? 

That's 1am on a weekday for me.


Fucking bitch. I gotta take that week off from work now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Coteaz (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll just wake up at 7AM on the 15th and enjoy a nice breakfast before easing into a day of D3.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I'll just wake up at 7AM on the 15th and enjoy a nice breakfast before easing into a day of D3.



There are loads of Yanks on the DiabloFans forum complaining that we've got a 9 hour head start.

It's nice to see the tables turned as we usually get things later.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 25, 2012)

"Head start"

Who cares about a few hours when we'll have years to play it? I'd rather get a good night's sleep.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 25, 2012)

Only problem is avoiding spoilers that will be all over the place from Euros. But I'll probably be sleeping. And I think everyone already knows who Diablo is at this point anyways.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 25, 2012)

Implying that people will be surfing the internet instead of playing D3 for 10 hours straight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Those fuckers got a head start. They will ruin the balance of the online play--wait, isn't this region locked online anyway?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 25, 2012)

Less than three weeks left


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Cross your fingers for no delays.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 25, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> "Head start"
> 
> Who cares about a few hours when we'll have years to play it? I'd rather get a good night's sleep.



That attitude won't get you "World First" anything. 

Blizz won't delay it any further. Not their style once a specific date has been set.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Those fuckers got a head start. They will ruin the balance of the online play--wait, isn't this region locked online anyway?


Shh. 



blackbird said:


> That attitude won't get you "World First" anything.


World First beauty sleep.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)

> I posted this on the official Blizz forums. I am posting here as well. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> So I am pretty sure lots of people have asked this question as to how many possible builds are there for each class in D3 (Elective mode enabled). I didn't find the answer anywhere myself, so I decided to create a thread on it. Here's my take on it.
> 
> ...




I thought that this was a very interesting post.

What do you guys think?


----------



## fireking77 (Apr 25, 2012)

Has any time been giving out yet?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)

fireking77 said:


> Has any time been giving out yet?



If you mean release time it's 00:01 CEST. That's about 9 hours ahead of American.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

But is each "build" even worth checking?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But is each "build" even worth checking?



It's all about having a viable build and not the perfect build.

I think that there will be quite a few different builds depending on the play style of the individual.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

I think that in 1-2 months everyone will know which builds are the strongest and everyone will use the same thing.


Just like D2.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think that in 1-2 months everyone will know which builds are the strongest and everyone will use the same thing.
> 
> 
> Just like D2.



I've never understood the point of using cookie clutter builds.

How can you have fun playing with someone else's walkthrough.

I would rather keep playing by experiencing and testing everything to find what works for me and what I find fun playing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Well in the age of Diablo II it wasn't as fun to experiment because before respecs you were boned up the ass.

I tried a lot of experimental builds at first, and ended up deleting a lot of useless characters. 

With D3 it should be much easier to experiment and not get penalized. But at the same time I don't think many of the skills are that fun to use like they were in D2. So far, anyway. The beta is rather limited, but that's the impression I get.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I've never understood the point of using cookie clutter builds.
> 
> How can you have fun playing with someone else's walkthrough.
> 
> I would rather keep playing by experiencing and testing everything to find what works for me and what I find fun playing.



Nice to see there are some other people who won't flock straight to the cookie cutter builds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Love me some cookie cutter builds.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't like my current avatar.

Anyone got any good suggestions to fit with the sig?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I don't like my current avatar.
> 
> Anyone got any good suggestions to fit with the sig?



Resize this one:


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 26, 2012)

Her face scares me.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 26, 2012)

Go to town.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Resize this one:



I don't think that that will be something that I could use.

It would be too hard to tell in Avatar size as Naruto has show.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Her face scares me.



I expected more from Tsar Putin..


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 26, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> I expected more from Tsar Putin..


What is a man against such a demonic gaze that pierces through my very soul?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 27, 2012)

*Release Times*

*EU:* 00:01 CEST
*ASIA:* 00:01 a.m. Taiwan Time
*US:* 00:01 a.m. PDT​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

tch, not soon enough. boycotting


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## blackbird (Apr 27, 2012)

Blizzard has the best community in the business.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

No they really don't. I mean really, they don't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Your mom does.

She has a community for her crotch.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Well considering my greatness came out of it, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Speaking of crotchless panties. 


I wonder if Demon Hunter will get a sexualized character set.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 27, 2012)

I think we should reset the poll on this thread, especially now that nearly everyone here has tried out the game.

No way in hell the DH deserves second place.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Good idea.

We all know the Monk is the best. Some people may even pick the Barbarian out of delusion. But no way DH.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

You faux manly man's are hilarious


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

What does that mean, exactly?

We're faux manly men because we dislike a single character gameplay style? Or that we like a different character gameplay style?

Fuck outta here.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What does that mean, exactly?
> 
> We're faux manly men because we dislike a single character gameplay style? Or that we like a different character gameplay style?
> 
> Fuck outta here.



Yes. I'm forced to point the obvious out.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 27, 2012)

Nerds fighting nerds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay.

Anyway, three more weeks.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm looking to get a headset for this game so that I can talk to friends whilst playing.

I want one that I can use only the mic for and my computer speakers for sound.

Anyone got any good suggestions?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm looking to get a headset for this game so that I can talk to friends whilst playing.
> 
> I want one that I can use only the mic for and my computer speakers for sound.
> 
> Anyone got any good suggestions?



So you want...a mic >.>

Even if you go for a headset, it should have two jacks: one for the mic, one for the speakers. If you plug the speakers jack, it mutes your regular speakers. If you don't, it doesn't.



I use that. Don't like headsets myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't like headsets either.

My advice: hire a mexican to call your games for you. He can relay to the crowd what you're saying.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never worn a pair of headphones in my life that don't start hurting my ears after about 1 hour. Maybe I need vented ones, never tried those before.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 27, 2012)

Naruto said:


> So you want...a mic >.>
> 
> Even if you go for a headset, it should have two jacks: one for the mic, one for the speakers. If you plug the speakers jack, it mutes your regular speakers. If you don't, it doesn't.
> 
> ...





It's got a lot of good reviews.

What's your experience with it?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm looking to get a headset for this game so that I can talk to friends whilst playing.
> 
> I want one that I can use only the mic for and my computer speakers for sound.
> 
> Anyone got any good suggestions?



Price range?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 27, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Price range?



Nothing too extravagant or shitty.

Something reasonably cheap but good quality too.

Around ?20 seems to be OK. Although that's just a stab in the dark as I haven't really set myself a budget for it


----------



## Naruto (Apr 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


>



?



> It's got a lot of good reviews.



Didn't look at them, to be honest.



> What's your experience with it?



It's perfect. I set it on my desk below my monitor, don't need to approach it or anything. People hear me from my kitchen.



That's a very bad picture, I know, but I don't want to charge the batteries for my camera right now and I had this photo taken a long time back so it will do. See the little black square next to the ps3 and the mouse cord? That's where I put the mic. I'm comfortably laid back in my chair and it picks everything up just fine.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 27, 2012)

Naruto said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I facepalm'd for forgetting what a mic was.

That looks ideal for me, something out of the way and still good quality.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh okay nevermind, I was going to show you the crazy headset my brother got that you could use but it's pretty expensive. He got it at half price and it was still $150.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 27, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh okay nevermind, I was going to show you the crazy headset my brother got that you could use but it's pretty expensive. He got it at half price and it was still $150.



I don't think I'll be using a mic for much other then for D3 as I don't play online games so on way am I going to pay for so much.

I get killed too quickly


----------



## insane111 (Apr 28, 2012)

Physical discs are a thing of the past here, including DVD's and Blu-rays. The only thing I use a cd for is installing Windows, but I hear you can do that with a USB or external drive. I'll have to look into that . 

They're getting close to being as obsolete as VHS tapes to me.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Discs are annoying and clunky.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 28, 2012)

insane111 said:


> The only thing I use a cd for is installing Windows, but I hear you can do that with a USB or external drive.



Even my Windows installation needs are filled by a USB key.

Fuck discs.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 28, 2012)

Two weeks left.

*NNNNNNNNNNNNGHH*


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, fuck ya'll and get off my lawn, you damn kids with your usb's and your steam's and your hippity hops.

I'll stick with physical copies of my precious games until they stop selling them that way 

And i finally got my shipping speed upgraded to next day. Huzzah!


----------



## blackbird (Apr 29, 2012)

^ You can't install before the 15th?


----------



## insane111 (Apr 29, 2012)

blackbird said:


> ^ You can't install before the 15th?



You can't, I assume it's to prevent more data mining/spoiling. The installer files are encrypted, so nobody can go digging around in them.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes, I know. I was hinting at what his error message might be. 

For the record, if you have problems launching the installer in the first place, try running the setup file as Administrator in Windows XP SP3 compatibility.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 29, 2012)

There's no error, it's intentional.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-ZA7NLSRhg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 29, 2012)

A good comparison:


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 29, 2012)

"Trust me, just drop it first!"


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 29, 2012)

2 weeks, 1 day.


----------



## Grep (Apr 30, 2012)

Whats up with all the shit talking on demon hunters?

If you just played that tiny little beta in the last few weeks or so I guess I could get it. 

But DH gets pretty rape sauce once you get to level 15 or so, and even more so as time goes on.

Also buffs are incoming for DH for sure. 

Plus DH fares better in PVP and higher difficulties cause he can kite and avoid damage just about endlessly.

At this point though its pretty well tuned, just depends on what you like really.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 30, 2012)

Wizard spotlight video:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgAoVpBohas&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


Holy shit,it's Azula from Avatar:The Last Airbender..


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 30, 2012)

Witch Doctor spotlight video :


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Fuck a wizard.


Man, these next couple of weeks can't be over quickly enough.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone got actual plans for launch, as in with RL friends, "LAN" or whatever, or are y'all just gonna dip straight into public randomness when available?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

I have no friends and no real plans.


I might not even play at 1 fucking am since I have work the next day. I was thinking of taking some time off, but.... nah.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 30, 2012)

So you didn't take a week off for D3 after all? Shame, CMX. Shame.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

I am still undecided on the matter. I still have plenty of time to request it.


I do need to maximize my first-week scamming.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 30, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Anyone got actual plans for launch, as in with RL friends, "LAN" or whatever, or are y'all just gonna dip straight into public randomness when available?



Friends, most of them have already beat the game at work though  lucky fucks. At least they haven't beat Inferno yet. It sucks that the player cap is 4, so we're going to have to split into 2 or maybe 3 groups.


----------



## eHav (Apr 30, 2012)

i guess im lucky i have a brother that can play side by side with me, tho its sucks we have to buy the game 2 times. i miss the good old days of having one game for the entire family.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-ZA7NLSRhg[/YOUTUBE]



If there is one thing that Blizzard does really well it's making cinematics that are almost unrivaled by anyone else.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

What happened to the NF Diablo III league of Sucker-Scamming Successes?


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 30, 2012)

You mean the NF Blizzard-takes-all-your-money League?


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 30, 2012)

Still planning on adding "NF" to the beginging or end of my 1st character's name, so any other NF's who read this will recognize me as being a member here 

But aside from that, none of my friends offline play diablo


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Still planning on adding "NF" to the beginging or end of my 1st character's name, so any other NF's who read this will recognize me as being a member here
> 
> But aside from that, none of my friends offline play diablo



Just post your BattleTag here so we can add you.

Yunus#2191


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> You mean the NF Blizzard-takes-all-your-money League?


Yeah, that.



Wait, what? ALL MY MONEY?!?!? 


Wolfarus said:


> Still planning on adding "NF" to the beginging or end of my 1st character's name, so any other NF's who read this will recognize me as being a member here
> 
> But aside from that, none of my friends offline play diablo


I won't add NF to my name, but NFers should recognize me all the same. 


Black Wraith said:


> Just post your BattleTag here so we can add you.
> 
> Yunus#2191



CMX#1446


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2012)

Should just make a directory or someshit, would make finding NFers a bit easier, granted there will be some unactive motherfuckers on that list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

I will be online in Diablo 3 24/7.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will be online in Diablo 3 24/7.



?????

3 24/7?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

That means I will clone myself twice and run three copies of the game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2012)

Can everyone please re-post your BattleTags so that I can make a list in the first post.

Thanks.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 30, 2012)

You'll burn out 3 times as fast. 

Coteaz#1182


----------



## Velocity (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That means I will clone myself twice and run three copies of the game.



Talk about weak determination.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 30, 2012)

*Diablo III - Diablo III - On May 15th, the Heavens Shall Tremble...*

Watch me do my magic.

Oh yeah~
It worked~
I'm a badass~


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Velocity.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2012)

Chance#1425


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Burn out?

HA!

I will just make Scam Money three times faster.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2012)

If there's something you would like to see on the OP then just say it and we'll see.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 30, 2012)

Yay new poll. Still sticking with my original choice in monk. 

Shizuo#1581


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2012)

The Monk's going to rape this poll.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Already one troll vote.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Already one troll vote.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 30, 2012)

Still doing Barb first.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2012)

Every man will roll Barbarian first.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Every man will roll Barbarian first.



That's exactly why I'm not picking one. Every asshole in the game is going to roll Barbarian.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 30, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's exactly why I'm not picking one. Every asshole in the game is going to roll Barbarian.


So? Enjoyment comes from having fun with the character, not from being "unique." 

PS: No matter what character you pick first, there will be 100,000 others like you


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2012)

S'not about being unique, I'm actually talking about my gaming group. All of them ended up choosing Barbarians despite their original picks. I said I was picking a With Doctor and I'm sticking with him, especially after the Beta.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll probably roll WD as my 2nd character. Really enjoyed being a poison dart machine gun.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the Witch Doctor. I like him better than the Necro from D2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Nothing wrong with the Witch Doctor. I like him better than the Necro from D2.



Let's not get crazy here.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 30, 2012)

arto#1612

asdf


----------



## Wolfarus (May 1, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Nothing wrong with the Witch Doctor. I like him better than the Necro from D2.





Im reallllyyy hoping they bring back necro (or at least druid) in an expansion.

BT: Wolfarus#1656


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2012)

Dark whispers have called me to this thread, and wish for me to purchase this game.

The whisper did not mention whether not playing previous games will make the story incomprehensible.


----------



## insane111 (May 1, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Dark whispers have called me to this thread, and wish for me to purchase this game.
> 
> The whisper did not mention whether not playing previous games will make the story incomprehensible.



Not sure how newbie friendly it will be for the story, as most of it hasn't been revealed. You could just read a brief summary of D1 and D2. It isn't horribly long, a few paragraphs for each game


*Spoiler*: _Diablo 1_ 




*Story*

The settings of Diablo include Heaven and Hell as physical places. Angels and Demons waged a war for centuries, until the ascension of man. Heaven and Hell each tried to compel man to join their cause. A treacherous mutiny forced the 3 Lords of Hell—including Diablo himself—into the world of humanity, where they sowed chaos, distrust and hatred. With the help of Archangel Tyrael a group of magi trapped the 3 Lords of Hell in soulstones. Diablo's soulstone was buried deep in the earth and a monastery was built over the site to safeguard the entrance.

Generations passed and the purpose of the monastery was forgotten. A small town named Tristram sprang up next to the monastery's ruins. A religious king named Leoric then claimed the monastery and rebuilt it as a cathedral for his seat of power. Diablo entered the nightmares of the archbishop Lazarus and lured him to the soulstone, where he destroyed the stone. Diablo possessed first the king, who sent all his knights and priests to battle against peaceful kingdoms, and then possessed the king's son, filling the caves and catacombs beneath the cathedral with creatures formed from the young boy's nightmares.

Tristram became a town of fear and horror, where people were abducted in the night. With no king, no law, and no army left to defend them, many villagers fled. Dark rumors permeated the country, and would-be heroes and demon-hunters came to Tristram and entered the cathedral, but none have been seen again.[8]

*Plot*
The game starts when the player's character arrives in Tristram. The labyrinth under the Cathedral descends from a simple dungeon to catacombs to the dark caves and finally the fiery pits of Hell itself, each full of the undead, monsters, and demons. Leoric has been re-animated as the Skeleton King, and the hero must kill him so he can be released from his curse. The hero must also kill Archbishop Lazarus, and eventually fight Diablo himself.

*Ending*
At the end of the game the hero kills Diablo's mortal form, leaving Diablo trapped in a soulstone once again. The hero then drives the soulstone into his own skull in an attempt to contain the Lord of Terror. Ironically, it is revealed that this is what Diablo had planned, as the hero would be a better host than the prince. Diablo II continues the story, with Diablo having possessed the warrior hero who killed him. As for the other two heroes, the Rogue and Sorcerer, they also become corrupted by the Tristram quest and become Blood Raven, and the Summoner, respectively.





*Spoiler*: _Diablo 2_ 




The story of Diablo II takes place some time after the end of the previous game, Diablo, in the lands of Sanctuary. In Diablo the main body of the story takes place beneath the floors of a cathedral in a small town known as Tristram. It was there that Diablo, the Lord of Terror, was defeated by an unnamed warrior.

The unnamed warrior that vanquished Diablo drove the demon's soulstone into his forehead, in an attempt to contain the monster's essence within his own body. Later in the canon it is suggested that this is what Diablo intended so that, should he be defeated, he had an "escape plan" instead of dying. This is also related by a wandering veteran, carrying the Soulstone of Baal, who is recounting the story to a visitor in a monestary.

The unnamed warrior is ill fated from the moment he does this and is gradually corrupted over the course of the next few days by the demon's spirit. Deckard Cain recounts the story to the next band of adventurers that pass through the Rogue Encampment in Diablo II. It is one of these adventurers that appears in the wake of the destruction caused by the now possessed unnamed warrior, and attempts to find out the cause of the evil, starting with the corrupted warrior (known as the Dark Wanderer throughout Diablo II).

As the player continues through each of the four acts, he faces off against two of the Prime Evils (Mephisto – Act III and Diablo – Act IV, with Baal, the last prime evil, being the main boss in the expansion pack i.e. Act V), and two lesser evils (Andariel – Act I and Duriel – Act II), who act as the bosses for the first two acts. The player learns of the truth behind the corruption and the story of the soulstones. Diablo released Mephisto (Lord of Hatred) and Baal (Lord of Destruction) from their soulstones, as they were taught long ago how to corrupt them by the fallen angel Izual (also a minor boss in Act IV). During these acts, The Dark Wanderer reaches and recovers the soulstone of Mephisto and releases him, and the Dark Wanderer is overpowered by Diablo's essence. The follower is also tricked into removing the Soulstone of Baal from the Tetrach, where he was imprisoned. He is then charged with taking the soulstone to Hell to destroy it.

In the end, the player eventually reaches and slays Mephisto and Diablo, in their respective Acts. The story continues in the expansion to the game, where the player chases the last of the Prime Evils: Baal, who is going after the mythical Worldstone in an attempt to corrupt it. See the main article on the expansion for more information. As an epilogue, the drifter, believing his is speaking to The Archangel Tyrael, hands over the soulstone, claiming he was too weak to enter Hell, and he fears what the stone is doing to him. The visitor thanks him for the gift, and reveals he is Baal, now in possession of his own soulstone. This sets the plotline for the expansion pack.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 1, 2012)

Insane pretty much took care of the main bits of lore you might need to know, but i really doubt previous diablo game experience is necessary for d3, at least when it comes down to the pure gameplay and "technical" enjoyment.

Somebody who has previous experience with D1/D2 will prob get more lore enjoyment out of it, but thats it methinks.


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2012)

This better be worth it whispers.

I just signed up for the annual pass of WoW to get Diablo 3.

Cutting it close too, the annual pass offer ends in 15 minutes.


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2012)

I also get to venture forth into Panda-land when I'm not fighting demons.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

*Diablo Lore Videos*


*Spoiler*: _Diablo Lore Videos_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ghu8RzsWvs&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg5EhW_ac5g&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGowVF4x6H8&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

I might do the Barabrian simultaneously to be cool. 




Please like me.


----------



## Okokami (May 1, 2012)

Does that tweet possibly mean than upon entering Inferno for the first time, anything could happen?

_anything?_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

You will die.



And then come back to life as Baal!


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

Okokami said:


> Does that tweet possibly mean than upon entering Inferno for the first time, anything could happen?
> 
> _anything?_



You'll get killed right outside the gates of New Tristram.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Killed by Uber Diablo Clone.

Maybe the max level cap is busted off in Inferno, too.


----------



## Coteaz (May 1, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> You'll get killed right outside the gates of New Tristram.


I think I would cry. From laughing.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe the max level cap is busted off in Inferno, too.


Level Cap Boost DLC for only $5.99! Get that extra edge over Inferno mode!


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

> *Auction House Fees*​Before you post your auction, you?ll see any fees that apply to your listing displayed in the center section of the Sell tab. These fees will only be charged if your auction successfully sells, and will automatically be deducted from the item?s final selling price.
> 
> *For Equipment (weapons, armor, accessories, and other unique items)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Coteaz (May 1, 2012)

So much for $0.99 items. 

RMAH will be a massive failure. I will of course deny ever saying this if it succeeds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I think I would cry. From laughing.
> 
> 
> Level Cap Boost DLC for only $5.99! Get that extra edge over Inferno mode!


Hell yeah! Give me that DLC!! 

DOES IT COME WITH A WOW PET!?!? 

What. The. Fuck.

Is that 15% off on top of the flat $1.00 fee?  So much for RMAH. I guess I could try to scam suckers at 3.99 per item.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

We new from the start the the RMAH fees will be high enough to stop people spamming it with shitty items.

I think the Paypal fees are a little too high 7-10% would have been much more reasonable.

What I'm most surprised about is the 15% Blizzard fee for commodities. With the 15% Paypal fees that's going to make them very expensive on the RMAH.


----------



## insane111 (May 1, 2012)

Haha, so if 1 million people make a simple $10, that's Blizzard getting at least $3 million right there. Can't blame them for being smart though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

So in order to break even you have to make an item $1.15 at the very least. Then you get no moneys. 

I guess I'll start the bidding at $10 USD for a healing potion.


----------



## insane111 (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess I'll start the bidding at $10 USD for a healing potion.



Gems, materials, dyes, pages, recipes, etc have no posting fee


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Gems, materials, dyes, pages, recipes, etc have no posting fee



None of the items have posting fees.

They all have final sale fees, either $1 or 15%.



> For Commodities (gems, materials, dyes, pages, recipes, and other non-unique items)
> 
> Transaction Fee (Gold Auction House): 15% of final sale price
> Transaction Fee (Real-Money Auction House): 15% of final sale price
> Transfer Fee (when sending proceeds to PayPal or other authorized payment-service provider): 15% of amount being transferred


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Commodities have a 30% fee if you count the transfer fee.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Commodities have a 30% fee if you count the transfer fee.



Gems are going to turn out extremely expensive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

I personally will add 35% to everything I post. That extra 5% is profit.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

At first I plan to build up a small BNet account and then start to transfer sums to my Paypal.

There's no point making money, extracting it and then finding something you like and want to buy because of the 15% loss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

I assume most of this money will just be basically Bnet currency. Everyone will be afraid to transfer it out for those reasons.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I assume most of this money will just be basically Bnet currency. Everyone will be afraid to transfer it out for those reasons.



There's a limit to BNetB (Battle.net Balance) of $250 dollars so if you for some reason hit the limit then you have to cash out.



> Is there a cap on how much I can have in my Battle.net Balance?
> If you choose to receive your auction proceeds in the form of Battle.net Balance, there are a few limits you should be aware of. Once your Battle.net Balance reaches $250 USD or above (or equivalent local currency), you will not be able to post new Battle.net Balance auctions until you bring your balance below that amount. In certain cases where your Battle.net Balance significantly exceeds this maximum  (as the result of a series of especially high bids for items you posted, for example), you will need to create a PayPal account in order to receive proceeds (in regions where available), and will be instructed to contact customer service for further assistance.
> For information related to PayPal account balances, please check with PayPal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

Second teaser:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH7Evf2l5uk[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not going to watch it or any other D3 official videos from now on. I don't need convincing to buy the game and I don't want to have any more glimpses of CG/in game footage.


----------



## insane111 (May 1, 2012)

it's 2 separate fees, so it doesn't actually stack to 30%

Item sale for $100 - 15% = $85
Cash out $85 - 15% = $72.25

So in the end I guess it's 27.75% for commodities


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

insane111 said:


> it's 2 separate fees, so it doesn't actually stack to 30%
> 
> Item sale $100 - 15% = $85
> Cash out $85 - 15% = $72.25
> ...



Or if it isn't a commodity it's:

Item sale $100 - $1 = $99
Cash out $99 - 15% = $84.15

Total charges $15.85


----------



## insane111 (May 1, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Or if it isn't a commodity it's:
> 
> Item sale $100 - $1 = $99
> Cash out $99 - 15% = $84.15
> ...



Yeah, that's not too bad if selling expensive items. Selling a bunch of items for $2 is what sucks, since it's taking over 50% of the money at that point


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Yeah, that's not too bad if selling expensive items. Selling a bunch of items for $2 is what sucks, since it's taking over 50% of the money at that point



That's what Blizzard said they wanted to stop people from doing.

The charges are still pretty high. 

Although considering the fact that we're even actually getting a chance to make some small change whilst doing something we enjoy, which normally we wouldn't get anything for is not a bad deal in the end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> There's a limit to BNetB (Battle.net Balance) of $250 dollars so if you for some reason hit the limit then you have to cash out.


Blizzard wants that $37.50. 


insane111 said:


> it's 2 separate fees, so it doesn't actually stack to 30%
> 
> Item sale for $100 - 15% = $85
> Cash out $85 - 15% = $72.25
> ...


Eh, now you're splitting hairs. It's 30%. 

But that's fine. Before I didn't make any cash. Now I can make cash. Maybe. Probably not. The market will be incredibly saturated and only bots will make any money at all anyway.


----------



## insane111 (May 1, 2012)

this seems useful


```
[I] - item sale
[C] - commodity sale
Sale Price	Profit[I] Profit[C]  Profit %[I]	Profit %[C]
$1.25		$0.21 	   $0.90	17.00%		72.25%
$1.50		$0.43 	   $1.08 	28.33%		72.25%
$1.75		$0.64 	   $1.26 	36.43%		72.25%
$2.00		$0.85 	   $1.45 	42.50%		72.25%
$2.25		$1.06 	   $1.63 	47.22%		72.25%
$2.50		$1.28 	   $1.81 	51.00%		72.25%
$2.75		$1.49 	   $1.99 	54.09%		72.25%
$3.00		$1.70 	   $2.17 	56.67%		72.25%
$3.25		$1.91 	   $2.35 	58.85%		72.25%
$3.50		$2.13 	   $2.53 	60.71%		72.25%
$3.75		$2.34 	   $2.71 	62.33%		72.25%
$4.00		$2.55 	   $2.89 	63.75%		72.25%
$4.25		$2.76 	   $3.07 	65.00%		72.25%
$4.50		$2.98 	   $3.25 	66.11%		72.25%
$4.75		$3.19 	   $3.43 	67.11%		72.25%
$5.00		$3.40 	   $3.61 	68.00%		72.25%
$6.00		$4.25 	   $4.34 	70.83%		72.25%
$6.67		$4.82 	   $4.82 	72.26%		72.25%
$7.00		$5.10 	   $5.06 	72.86%		72.25%
$8.00		$5.95 	   $5.78 	74.38%		72.25%
$9.00		$6.80 	   $6.50 	75.56%		72.25%
$10.00		$7.65 	   $7.23 	76.50%		72.25%
$15.00		$11.90 	   $10.84 	79.33%		72.25%
$20.00		$16.15 	   $14.45 	80.75%		72.25%
$25.00		$20.40 	   $18.06 	81.60%		72.25%
$50.00		$41.65 	   $36.13 	83.30%		72.25%
$75.00		$62.90 	   $54.19 	83.87%		72.25%
$100.00		$84.15 	   $72.25 	84.15%		72.25%
$125.00		$105.40	   $90.31 	84.32%		72.25%
$150.00		$126.65	   $108.38 	84.43%		72.25%
$175.00		$147.90	   $126.44 	84.51%		72.25%
$200.00		$169.15	   $144.50 	84.58%		72.25%
$225.00		$190.40	   $162.56 	84.62%		72.25%
$250.00		$211.65	   $180.63 	84.66%		72.25%
```


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

LET THE SCAMS BEGIN!!


----------



## Coteaz (May 1, 2012)

Anyone who buys from the RMAH is a sucker. No amount of excuses can change that.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

I plan to sell my items on the GAH mostly and then sell the gold on the RMAH.

All the top items will be sold in the GAH because of the limits.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

You can sell gold on RMAH?


----------



## insane111 (May 1, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Anyone who buys from the RMAH is a sucker. No amount of excuses can change that.



Those people are awesome though. I've made over $5000 in the last couple years just running an effortless bot in WoW and selling the gold to people in my guild


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can sell gold on RMAH?



Yes, you can.



> *What items can be bought and sold on the auction house in Diablo III?*
> Nearly everything that drops on the ground, including gold, can be traded with other players directly or bought and sold through the auction-house system. Aside from certain quest items, there will be very few (if any) items that will be “soulbound” to your character and therefore untradable. We are also planning to allow players to buy and sell characters in the auction house at some point in the future and will have more details to share on that at a later date.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2012)

I really wish the RMAH wasn't in place. A gold based AH is one thing, but this real money shit is fucking depressing. Selling characters? God damn it, Blizzard.


----------



## Coteaz (May 1, 2012)

Selling characters? That's news to me.

Can't say I really give a shit, considering that it won't affect me in the slightest.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 1, 2012)

Yeah I'll be using the RMAH just to make a few bucks, though most of my actual gaming will be on the GAH. 

Really doesn't matter what you use, seeing as they'll both have the (basically) the same shit selling at any given time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Those people are awesome though. I've made over $5000 in the last couple years just running an effortless bot in WoW and selling the gold to people in my guild


This bot, where I can get it?

:33


Black Wraith said:


> Yes, you can.




Interesting. But who would buy gold in Diablo? That shit is infinite.


Naruto said:


> I really wish the RMAH wasn't in place. A gold based AH is one thing, but this real money shit is fucking depressing. Selling characters? God damn it, Blizzard.



I'll sell you my character for gold.

100,000,000 gold.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Those people are awesome though. I've made over $5000 in the last couple years just running an effortless bot in WoW and selling the gold to people in my guild



And in two years nobody went "give me the gold for free or I'll report you"? I assume they aren't your friends, after all. Given that you're selling them the gold and all.

Which bot did you use?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Interesting. But who would buy gold in Diablo? That shit is infinite.



People that don't have the time to run around looking for all the gold that you're going to need in this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Well I will sell them all that gold.

I'll have so much.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I will sell them all that gold.
> 
> I'll have so much.



That's why I plan to GF until I hit level cap and find some really good MF items because gold finding would be much more reliable and constant.


----------



## insane111 (May 1, 2012)

Naruto said:


> And in two years nobody went "give me the gold for free or I'll report you"? I assume they aren't your friends, after all. Given that you're selling them the gold and all.
> 
> Which bot did you use?



Pirox until it got shut down this January, now currently using Honorbuddy. It costs 25 euros. Also I only use it for herbing+mining

Some of them are friends, but business is business . I've been in the guild long enough (6 years) to know that nobody would do anything like that, even the people I don't normally talk to. Everyone is cool.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Interesting. But who would buy gold in Diablo? That shit is infinite.



Gold will be an issue for people trying to beat Inferno


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> That's why I plan to GF until I hit level cap and find some really good MF items because gold finding would be much more reliable and constant.



That's actually a good angle.

Load up on GF. 


Better yet:

Load up on GF, buy items in GAH, then sell them in RMAH.  Only if it makes sense from a profit standpoint, of course. Suckers will sell you stuff in the GAH for cheap, I bet.


----------



## insane111 (May 1, 2012)

lol, anyone who doesn't have a cell phone contract can't cash out of the RMAH. Here comes the rage. Prepaid phones aren't accepted.


----------



## Miki Aiko (May 2, 2012)

I haven't played any of the Diablo game nor the demon for III, but I preordered this game, so I'm probably going to play as a wizard first.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 2, 2012)

Im suprised there's so few battle tags put up.

Either people here are rather paranoid / picky about whom they want to game with, or we're pretty much the only people on NF who will be playing D3


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

I'll go with it being a mix of all three reason.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 2, 2012)

Well, dont see why being picky would be a valid reason.

You dont HAVE to accept invites / friendings from people who know your BT 

All this does is make the NF'ers visible to eachother in-game. Ya know, for quick bragging when you find that awesome unique that nobody else has gotten yet


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2012)

Patchouli#1968

Battletag, all up in this thread.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 2, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Patchouli#1968
> 
> Battletag, all up in this thread.



So ya decided on which char you're making first?


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> So ya decided on which char you're making first?



I dunno, a Monk maybe?


----------



## Ciupy (May 2, 2012)

> *NF "Blizzard-takes-all-your-money" League*
> 
> 
> Yunus#2191
> ...




Anybody that wants to play with us should just copy this and just add their Battletag at the end.


----------



## Coteaz (May 2, 2012)

Are the Battletag numbers representative of creation date/order?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

I wonder. 

If so, it's another good dick measure. Post count, rep, battletag number.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2012)

insane111 said:


> lol, anyone who doesn't have a cell phone contract can't cash out of the RMAH. Here comes the rage. Prepaid phones aren't accepted.



I think that the security measures they're adding is a good thing. Where does it say you need a number on contract?



Ms. T said:


> Patchouli#1968
> 
> Battletag, all up in this thread.





Ciupy said:


> Anybody that wants to play with us should just copy this and just add their Battletag at the end.




I've added your BattleTags.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Why isn't it two weeks from now yet?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-qE-6albv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2012)

I like the Korean Monk voice. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

I hate Koreans. :33

Well the womens are hot.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

I am now interested in D3.

Fuck your shit, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Are you Korean?




Hey, at least the movies are sometimes cool.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

I'm Dutch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Oh, in that case, Korea is gay and its movies suck!


----------



## blackbird (May 2, 2012)

Korean WD lacks an African accent. 

Not that the English version of the game, so far at least, can be considered the pinnacle of Blizzardian voice acting. 

blackbird#2291


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

WD isn't African though.


----------



## blackbird (May 2, 2012)

I bet he doesn't speak English either... nor Korean for that matter.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

Monk is only class I wanna play, though. Monk and Barb. Male Sorc looks gay as fuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

I will play all of them, but most likely play the Monk the most.


----------



## blackbird (May 2, 2012)

The Ranger and Mage classes are female by default... just like in Diablo II.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will play all of them, but most likely play the Monk the most.



Get your bearcub faggit paws offa mah class.


----------



## Coteaz (May 2, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Monk is only class I wanna play, though. Monk and Barb. Male Sorc looks gay as fuck.


Yeah, but he's voiced by Crispin Freeman. That counts for something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Get your bearcub faggit paws offa mah class.



I don't even know what you're talking about, but I saw him first.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Yeah, but he's voiced by Crispin Freeman. That counts for something.


Meh.


CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't even know what you're talking about, but I saw him first.



You can have the Wizard/Mage/femboy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

And you can fuck a goat and die from AIDs.


Monk is mine!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2012)

Well at least I know there won't be a shortage of fucking Monks lurking around.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

I'm gonna piss off everyone on mumble/vent by making Bruce Lee/HnK SFX while playing the monk.

ATATATATATATATATATATA WAAAATAAAAAH


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2012)

The Monk is mine and mine alone.




blackbird said:


> Korean WD lacks an African accent.
> 
> Not that the English version of the game, so far at least, can be considered the pinnacle of Blizzardian voice acting.
> 
> blackbird#2291



I've added you to the list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

My Monk will kill all your monks.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My Monk will kill all your monks.



My Monk will Fist of Thunder your Monk all the way to the burning hells.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 2, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> My Monk will Fist of Thunder your Monk all the way to the burning hells.



Is that allegory for fisting?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Is that allegory for fisting?




....maybe....


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

Omae wa mou shindeiru.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Omae wa mou shindeiru.



I only know what Omae means.

What does the sentence mean?


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

And already you're not worthy of the monk.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHR6n78Bf2I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ice Cream (May 2, 2012)

No votes for the demon hunter yet? ):

Planning on going monk or wizard first (leaning towards monk) and then wd.

gory#1892


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2012)

Monk To Use Weapons In Animations For Some Skills



> We’re certainly aware of how we’re handling our skill animation sets, as well as your feedback regarding the monk specifically. While working on any piece of the game we have to make production calls on what has the biggest benefit for the time we’re spending on it, because time is quite simply a very precious commodity. We made some choices, some that you may not agree with, to ensure a solid level of animations throughout the game. To make a call on not displaying a weapon during a skill may allow us to animate a multitude of spell casts for a demon, a higher priority animation for another character, or unique animation to ensure an in-game cutscene feels epic. Making the tough calls on when and where the game and players as a whole will benefit most is one of the most difficult things the producers, designers and artists have to do.
> 
> It’s worth noting that in addition to making those tough calls we take a logical approach to skill animations, and there are some where we purposely do not show a weapon. This is mostly for summoning or buff abilities where a weapon doesn’t play into the skill, such as mantras, or Inner Sanctuary. There are other skills where we purposely do not show a weapon because the concept of the skill is not connected to a weapon, such as Seven-Sided Strike and Lashing Tail Kick. In addition there are skills that purposely do not show a weapon because the skill is conceptually about the monk using his fists or hands, such as Way of the Hundred Fists or Exploding Palm.
> 
> ...






Ice Cream said:


> No votes for the demon hunter yet? ):
> 
> Planning on going monk or wizard first (leaning towards monk) and then wd.
> 
> gory#1892



I've added you to the list.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 2, 2012)

Monk should only be played by those who voted for him in the earlier poll.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> Monk should only be played by those who voted for him in the earlier poll.



I liked the look of the Monk right from the start. I thought it was a very good concept for a character in a game like Diablo.

Also because of the lack of Necromancer.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

You have Witch Doctor, at least. Necromancers and warlocks are emo boys, tho.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> You have Witch Doctor, at least. Necromancers and warlocks are emo boys, tho.



The WD is definitely an interesting and strong character and one that I can't wait to play.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 2, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Monk To Use Weapons In Animations For Some Skills
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess that settles it.

Going for the monk.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

Black Wraith ninja'd you, it seems.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2012)

What'd I ninja?


----------



## Ice Cream (May 2, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Black Wraith ninja'd you, it seems.



Indeed but I was late posting regardless. :I

*fast edit*


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2012)

I'm the news man here


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

But you're not deserving of the monk.

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Omae wa mou
Shindeiru


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> But you're not deserving of the monk.
> 
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> ...



You got it wrong my friend. The Monk is not deserving of me.

But I will kick him in to shape for my coming in Sanctuary.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 2, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm the news man here



We'll see about that.

*sips coffee*


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> You got it wrong my friend. The Monk is not deserving of me.
> 
> But I will kick him in to shape for my coming in Sanctuary.



I hereby demote you to Barb.


----------



## Coteaz (May 2, 2012)

By demote you mean promote several dozen levels.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

You Russian bastard, sure.


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> But you're not deserving of the monk.
> 
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJu64XtbcJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (May 3, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> By demote you mean promote several dozen levels.



There's truth in this man's words.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 3, 2012)

Since im getting the bulkier CE edition, mine will be arriving 2 days after release for everybody else, so exactly 2 weeks left for me 

Im thinking about turning that diablo bust sculpure into a candleholder.. with the old wax dripping down the sides and everything


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2012)

We've got a third trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RIeY74gfM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2012)

Man I wish I could afford the collector's edition, but money is really tight right now.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

So how long until Blizz announces micro-transaction skins for this game?


----------



## blackbird (May 3, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> We've got a third trailer:



Thank you Blizzard, I think there were three nanoseconds in there I hadn't seen before. If you keep milking those same short CGI sequences, you'll end up giving birth to a new "Over 9000!" meme. 

The CE turned out surprisingly undesirable from my point of view. Only thing I'm remotely interested in is the art book.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

You don't want your Witch Doctor Angel? O:


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Thank you Blizzard, I think there were three nanoseconds in there I hadn't seen before. If you keep milking those same short CGI sequences, you'll end up giving birth to a new "Over 9000!" meme.



I'm not going to watch any of these trailers.

The first time I want to see them is when I come across them in the game.



> The CE turned out surprisingly undesirable from my point of view. Only thing I'm remotely interested in is the art book.



What about the wings


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

So who wants D3 sparklepony? :3


----------



## insane111 (May 3, 2012)

Poor Demon Hunter, and apparently I'm the only Wizard .


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

Wizard is gonna be powerful as fuck, but the male one just looks so damn feminine. D:


----------



## Wolfarus (May 3, 2012)

So we have me and blackbird doing the wd.. wraith/cmx (and possibly mst) doing monks...insane as the token wizard. Has anybody said they'd be doing a barb or demonhunter for their 1st?


----------



## Kyousuke (May 3, 2012)

Well Barb is actually tied up with Monk so far in the poll, so someone be lurkin' the thread. DH has a measly 0 votes.


----------



## blackbird (May 3, 2012)

Coteaz goes Barb, I think. 



Hangat?r said:


> You don't want your Witch Doctor Angel? O:



A small part of my respect for Blizzard withered away the day those wings were announced (the same part that had been struck a blow with the unveiling of that skull). 

 I will flatly excuse myself for having to party with what might be mistaken for a porcelain skinned Korean MMO character on the pretext of WD superstition: I fear Tyrael and friends might rain thunderbolts down on this poser.


----------



## Ciupy (May 3, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> So we have me and blackbird doing the wd.. wraith/cmx (and possibly mst) doing monks...insane as the token wizard. Has anybody said they'd be doing a barb or demonhunter for their 1st?



Guess what I'm rolling.


Also,the poor Demon Hunter gets no love..


----------



## Wolfarus (May 3, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Guess what I'm rolling.



Didnt know bliz signed a deal with the WWF to include the "pro wrestler" class 

And incase its not fresh in people's minds : blizzard had damned well bring back the necromancer/druid in the 1st expansion.


----------



## Ciupy (May 3, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> *Didnt know bliz signed a deal with the WWF to include the "pro wrestler" class *
> And incase its not fresh in people's minds : blizzard had damned well bring back the necromancer/druid in the 1st expansion.



That's just the envy talking.

No one looks as awesome as the Barbarian when slaying demons.

Or feels as awesome!

Also,the Necromancer would be redundant when we have the Witch Doctor already.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 3, 2012)

Just.. no.

The WD is the result of the necromancer, druid and sorc getting drunk and having a freaky 3-way. It borrows elements from all 3 class's, w/o seemingly mastering any of them (though ill admit the druid was a bit of a blend itself)

At least thats my impression from the vids and whatnot ive seen on it. The only reason im starting w/ it, is because its the closest thing we have to the necromancer right now.

I want my necromancer back, dammit!


----------



## Ciupy (May 3, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Just.. no.
> 
> The WD is the result of the necromancer, druid and sorc getting drunk and having a freaky 3-way. It borrows elements from all 3 class's, w/o seemingly mastering any of them (though ill admit the druid was a bit of a blend itself)
> 
> ...





Neah,the Wizard is a drunk-on-power Sorcerer..err..Sorceress.

The WD can do almost anything the Necromancer did,except with more style AND freaky Voodoo shit.

Bastard's pimpin.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> And incase its not fresh in people's minds : blizzard had damned well bring back the necromancer/druid in the 1st expansion.



Unfortunately they've already said that they're not going to add the Necro.

Although there will be a Necro in the game as an NPC.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 3, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Neah,the Wizard is a drunk-on-power Sorcerer..err..Sorceress.
> 
> The WD can do almost anything the Necromancer did,except with more style AND freaky Voodoo shit.
> 
> Bastard's pimpin.



Well, we obviously havnt seen much of what the class's can do, skill wise.. so you may be correct, and the WD is allot closer to the necro then what we've seen.. buuut ima have to stick with my bony-bro from D2.

Besides, Iron Maiden + Corpse Explosion was the lulziest of attack combos


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2012)

Corpse Explosion was one heck of an OP attack.

all you needed was one dead monster and then the entire room would look like it just got decorated with demon blood and gore.


----------



## Coteaz (May 3, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> So we have me and blackbird doing the wd.. wraith/cmx (and possibly mst) doing monks...insane as the token wizard. *Has anybody said they'd be doing a barb* or demonhunter for their 1st?


I'll be your big northern lover, baby. 



blackbird said:


> Coteaz goes Barb, I think.


Yes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Monk, then Barb, then Wizard, then Witch Doctor, then Demon Hunter.


That's my character progression.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

You seem more of a Barb type than Monk, CMX.

No homo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Under normal circumstances, sure. 

But I am a man of many mysterious desires.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

That's not the noun I'd choose, but 'kay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

A malcontent man of many mean-spirited intentions?


----------



## Coteaz (May 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But I am a man of many mysterious desires.


So, these desires cause you to be a monk...

I think I know what they are.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

Teehee            .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

I want to shave my head and practice kung-fu.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you also want to wear leather and hunt for bears.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

I wan to kill some demons with my fists.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

You want to fist some demons, huh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Yes.

In their smelly, bloodsoaked assholes.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to shave my head and practice kung-fu.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vMO3XmNXe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Not enough prayer beeds.


----------



## insane111 (May 3, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Some people.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Kyousuke (May 3, 2012)

Very impressive coordinated speed run. Even at max level 9:26 is still pretty damn good.


----------



## Coteaz (May 3, 2012)

Only problem with the beta is that the first 1/3 of Act 1 is going to be mind-numbingly boring in the full game.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2012)

My post history:


That tells an interesting story....


----------



## Kyousuke (May 3, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Only problem with the beta is that the first 1/3 of Act 1 is going to be mind-numbingly boring in the full game.


Do a speed-run with friends.


----------



## Coteaz (May 3, 2012)

My first playthrough (of normal) will be solo. I need to experience the story before I farm for loot.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> My first playthrough (of normal) will be solo. I need to experience the story before I farm for loot.



I think most people will be playing the first run solo just so they can have the single player experience in piece and no cutscene/event skipping.


----------



## insane111 (May 3, 2012)

Grrr two friends are on vent at work playing inferno. Learned something somewhat new though, Demon Hunter is a lot better than people seem to think. They're both playing one at the start because  both their damage and survivability is really good.

Also clarified that monks are also really good too, but I think everyone already knew that. And it was funny hearing some of the damage numbers, apparently at that point you're regularly hitting for over 100k.


----------



## blackbird (May 3, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Also clarified that monks are also really good too, but I think everyone already knew that.



I didn't.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 3, 2012)

100k damage sounds lovely.


----------



## Coteaz (May 3, 2012)

...on mobs with 1,000,000 health.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

If 100k is regular, imagine crits.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2012)

This looks interesting:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2ZjbIbVPYg[/YOUTUBE]

The entire short will be available with the 100% unlock on the promo site.


----------



## insane111 (May 3, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> If 100k is regular, imagine crits.



The highest number I heard was 500k, it was the Spike Trap ability with the rune that increases its damage. And you can lay 3 of them before each fight


----------



## Wolfarus (May 3, 2012)

So i see they are adding some WoW flavor into health pools.. 

Given that, i wonder how many hundreds of millions of hp's diablo is going to have


----------



## Patchouli (May 3, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> So i see they are adding some *WoW flavor* into health pools..
> 
> Given that, i wonder how many hundreds of millions of hp's diablo is going to have



Szechuan chicken flavored?


----------



## Wolfarus (May 3, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Szechuan chicken flavored?



No, no. Health is red, so the flavor is jolly-rancher cinnamon fire


----------



## Coteaz (May 3, 2012)

insane111 said:


> The highest number I heard was 500k, it was the Spike Trap ability with the rune that increases its damage. And you can lay 3 of them before each fight


I take it you have friends who work at Blizzard? Must be agonizing.


----------



## insane111 (May 3, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I take it you have friends who work at Blizzard? Must be agonizing.



Yea, 5 of them. Everyone who works there has been able to play the full version for a couple months now, by everyone I mean even the ones who aren't on the D3 team .


----------



## Naruto (May 4, 2012)

Does anyone here own Diablo 2? I'm doing a final playthrough without rushing, if anyone wants to join me let me know.

I'm *pandabearcakes* on *us east*.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2012)

I was thinking about playing it before D3 came out as well.


----------



## Overwatch (May 4, 2012)

No love for the Demon Hunter?


----------



## insane111 (May 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




[00:29] sck: sup with already clearing the game on inferno
[00:29] sck: ez
[00:29] sck: u jelly
[00:29] sck: ugly friend
[00:30] arto: yea you probably imported the best gear possible
[00:30] arto: fucking cheater
[00:30] sck: i did yeah
[00:30] sck: rofl
[00:30] arto: lol
[00:30] sck: each piece of gear was literally likke  
[00:30] sck: 0.00000000001% drop chance
[00:30] sck: i was hitting for over 250,000 a shot
[00:31] sck: and when i tell you inferno mode is absolutely fucking insane
[00:31] sck: believe me
[00:31] sck: you WILL die in 1 hit




I wanna playyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2012)

> So one of the things we focused on for Diablo 3 - and we weren't interested in making super long gruelling levelling up process - what we wanted was, the fun stuff, searching for gear, and fighting against monsters who are challenging. So we created a fourth difficulty that we call Inferno that is ALL max-level. Max-level for a player is level 60, and so all the monsters at the start of Inferno are level 61, in Act Two they are level 62, in Three and Four they're level 63. And there are items that ONLY drop at level 61, at level 62 and so on; and they're not small number! There's a whole tier of armour in each one.



These are the items that are going to sell for the most in the RMAH.


----------



## Ciupy (May 4, 2012)

Some high-level skills:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eobmq3v7rSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2012)




----------



## blackbird (May 4, 2012)

Hadn't seen Strafe before. It looked silly. 

Perhaps we should make a new poll about server selection (EU/US/SEA). No point in adding people you won't get to play with anyway.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Talk about being hardcore.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2012)

Slowtaku       .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> My first playthrough (of normal) will be solo. I need to experience the story before I farm for loot.


Same. I didn't read anything in the beta just so I could save the story. 


insane111 said:


> Yea, 5 of them. Everyone who works there has been able to play the full version for a couple months now, by everyone I mean even the ones who aren't on the D3 team .


How I can work at Blizzard? 

I got skills.


----------



## Overwatch (May 4, 2012)

Can't believe it's been 12 years. I feel old.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

You feel you old?


----------



## Overwatch (May 4, 2012)

It was a savage time when WWF was popular in my country.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

That'll be my first Barbarian build.


Guess what he is modeled after.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2012)

Nancy Drew?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Precisely.

Also,


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2012)

Everyone here should already know all of this but what the heck:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

I already know all of that.


----------



## insane111 (May 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How I can work at Blizzard?
> 
> I got skills.



You'd have to move to California. And find a room mate or two because everything is retardedly expensive. Fuck California (except its weed)


----------



## Patchouli (May 4, 2012)

I remember looking at a place in LA. Never looking for a place to live there again. You just get that feeling that you're about to get mugged, and this is coming from someone who used to walk around Brooklyn at night.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

insane111 said:


> You'd have to move to California. And find a room mate or two because everything is retardedly expensive. Fuck California (except its weed)



I can live with that.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2012)

Official BradyGames Diablo 3 Strategy Guide Preview

Here's the link:


According to DF there are some big spoilers in there so please if you have read the post then post all comments and replies in spoiler tags whilst clearly marking them as spoilers for the game and not just normal spoiler tags.


----------



## Coteaz (May 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Yo dawg, spoilers_ 



The monster preview page seems to confirm Act II is in the desert, Act III in northern wastelands, Act IV in High Heavens.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

:conanlooksgood

Hopefully we get to kill those fetishes again.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2012)

Someones voted DH!


----------



## Coteaz (May 4, 2012)

I would cry tears of blood if they brought back the exploding skeleton fetishes. Stygian Dolls or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Exploding skeleton dolls. 

You kill them easily, but...


----------



## blackbird (May 4, 2012)

Bring back the Maggot Lair please.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Bring back the Maggot Lair please.



Necro+Bone Spear=monster blood buffet

When I first got to Maggot Lair I was laughing all the way to the stash.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Duriel's bother, Furiel, a giant crocodile, with 1-hit kill moves and 5000000000000000000 HP.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2012)

/exploding palms cmx


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Don't pretend like you wouldn't love it.

And the boss fight will occur inside of a three-inch shoe box.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2012)

Check out the interview and at 1:20 look at the TV in the background.

That massive demon looks awesome!


----------



## Coteaz (May 4, 2012)

Pretty sure that thing was in one of the skill videos on battle.net. But still cool.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2012)

I can't wait to get my hands on mine.



Coteaz said:


> Pretty sure that thing was in one of the skill videos on battle.net. But still cool.



First time I've seen it.


----------



## insane111 (May 4, 2012)

Apparently some of the random unique monsters in Inferno are pretty much impossible to kill without good gear, and they're still incredibly hard even if you have the best possible gear in the game. People are definitely going to cry like crazy on the forums  but the way I heard it described they might actually need some kind of nerf. He said people will probably just try to skip them or be forced to remake the game if they can't get through. They're harder than most of the bosses which I doubt is intended.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 4, 2012)

Question, can I jump right into Diablo 3 or should i/do I need to the first two games?


----------



## insane111 (May 4, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Question, can I jump right into Diablo 3 or should i/do I need to the first two games?



Do you mean story-wise? If so you can just watch this video


The gameplay itself is easy to pick up.


----------



## blackbird (May 4, 2012)

As long as it's just "practically impossible" and not "impossible impossible" no nerf is needed. 

If people are gonna whine about it, I really hope Blizz will be like: 
_Umm yeah, get bent, kidster. You've got your formulaic Nightmare and Hell difficulties, so don't blame us just because you can't back up your greed for gear with actual skill_. 

Hell, we'll all be slaughtered like cattle down there, but it'll be awesome just the same.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 5, 2012)

I hope to hell that Inferno is as hard as they claim.

Jay said this:


> I can honestly say, that the end-game of Diablo III is way more challenging than Diablo II; way more.
> When you get into Inferno for the first time, if you haven?t spent time in Hell, just farming for gear, you will get crushed.
> We have encounters in the Inferno mode, where we will die a dozen times trying to take a rare down.
> We also have enraged timers, where if you don?t kill the monsters in a certain amount of time, they enrage and then they do massive damage.
> The level of difficulty on Inferno is so high that a lot of people on the dev team can?t test it very effectively. So we?ve actually had to use a specialty group within. We formed a specific strike-team, just for end-game. And their goal was to tell us that this was a challenging and compelling experience.



They better not be over selling this to us.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2012)

As long as it's possible to beat they shouldn't change a thing/nerf Inferno. I hope and pray they don't decide to nerf it because too many girl scouts find it too hard to play through to get their precious loot.


----------



## insane111 (May 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I hope to hell that Inferno is as hard as they claim.



He's not exaggerating. I thought they might be as well, but I was a lot more convinced when I heard it from a friend who I consider to be a top-tier gamer in general. So I've no doubt that it is ridiculously hard. The only question is will they pussy out and nerf it or not.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 5, 2012)

We've got a small list of user BattleTags.

I was thinking that it would be better to split up the list according to regions so that it's easier to find people you can actually play with.

So if you guys post what server you're going to be playing for I will change the list.

These are the servers:

*The Americas *- For players in the US, Canada, Latin America, Australia, New Zealand, and Southeast Asia.
 *Europe *- For players in the European Union, Eastern Europe, Russia, Africa, and Middle Eastern countries such as Israel and the United Arab Emirates.
 *Asia *- For players in South Korea and the regions of Taiwan, Hong Kong, and Macau.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2012)

Yeah I was going to suggest that, because more than likely only a few select people will play together due to the region their in. 

Chance - The Americas


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 5, 2012)

10 more fucking days.

Sigh


----------



## Black Wraith (May 5, 2012)

This guy must be stoned.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2012)

Time ticks ever so slowly till May 15th, think I will install D2 and replay it after all to kill time.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 5, 2012)

Im in the america's as well 

12 more days for me


----------



## Kyousuke (May 5, 2012)

Only 10 more days. Fortunately for me that's the week that I'm not busy at all. You all know what that means.


----------



## Zaru (May 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> This guy must be stoned.



D2 had sold 4 million copies by 2001. (release in 2000)

I don't see how the long awaited sequel can do worse.


----------



## Coteaz (May 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> So if you guys post what server you're going to be playing for I will change the list.


Coteaz#1182 - The Americas


I can almost taste it.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX: CMX#1446
Kyousuke: Shizuo#1581
insane111: arto#1612
Wolfarus: Wolfarus#1656
Ms. T: Patchouli#1968
Ciupy: Ciupy#2421
blackbird: blackbird#2291
Ice Cream: gory#1892

Can you guys please post what region you'll be playing on.

These are the servers:

*The Americas *- For players in the US, Canada, Latin America, Australia, New Zealand, and Southeast Asia.
 *Europe *- For players in the European Union, Eastern Europe, Russia, Africa, and Middle Eastern countries such as Israel and the United Arab Emirates.
 *Asia *- For players in South Korea and the regions of Taiwan, Hong Kong, and Macau.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 5, 2012)

I live in the U.S., so I'll be playing in the Americas. Looks like we have a decent amount of people around here playing.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 5, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> I live in the U.S., so I'll be playing in the Americas. Looks like we have a decent amount of people around here playing.



Hopefully the list gets a lot larger.


----------



## insane111 (May 5, 2012)

America

+++


----------



## blackbird (May 5, 2012)

Eurotrash. Looks like I'll need to make other friends as well.

And the reason you were "thinking that it would be better to split up the list according to regions" is cuz I said it three pages ago. 

Something else entirely, has Blizzard made any official explanation as to why character sex is selectable? The only logical reason for this would be

*Spoiler*: __ 



that in-game sex/marriage is or will be possible.


----------



## Naruto (May 5, 2012)

What are you guys talking about? I thought the american servers went up on May 15 as well. I was going to play on them


----------



## fireking77 (May 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> CrazyMoronX: CMX#1446
> Kyousuke: Shizuo#1581
> insane111: arto#1612
> Wolfarus: Wolfarus#1656
> ...


Wait why is Australia in the The Americas servers :amazed

Anyway's  Legend10#6516 guess i'm on the  The Americas  servers


----------



## insane111 (May 6, 2012)

Naruto said:


> What are you guys talking about? I thought the american servers went up on May 15 as well. I was going to play on them



What do you mean? American servers go up at midnight PST. But it launches at midnight in other regions too, so America is the last one to get it I think 

Hopefully they will fix any stability issues for the Euro/Asian servers, so  that ours will be more stable when it launches.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 6, 2012)

I said a cple pages ago that i was in the america's, BW


----------



## insane111 (May 6, 2012)

By the way that statement they made saying nobody there has beat Inferno is slightly misleading. Nobody has beaten it in a legitimate play through, but some have beaten it in tests where they give themselves the best gear possible. 

I guess that's to be expected, but some people on the D3 forums were wondering if that claim included fully geared tests.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 6, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Eurotrash. Looks like I'll need to make other friends as well.
> 
> And the reason you were "thinking that it would be better to split up the list according to regions" is cuz I said it three pages ago.
> 
> ...





Wolfarus said:


> I said a cple pages ago that i was in the america's, BW



I'm stealing your ideas


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry, I must have forgotten.






Naruto said:


> What are you guys talking about? I thought the american servers went up on May 15 as well. I was going to play on them



All servers are up on the 15th on their respective midnights but because of Global Play we can play on any server we want however friend lists and characters are server specific so there's no point in adding loads of Americans if you're not going to be playing on the American servers.



fireking77 said:


> Wait why is Australia in the The Americas servers :amazed
> 
> Anyway's  Legend10#6516 guess i'm on the  The Americas  servers



I've added you to the list.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2012)

kvothe#2494 - EU


----------



## eHav (May 6, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> kvothe#2494 - EU



kvothe,as in from the book?

playing euro, but duno my tag number yet, ill post it later


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2012)

Yes, Kvothe from the Kingkiller Chronicle.


----------



## Corruption (May 6, 2012)

Corruption#1551 - The Americas.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 6, 2012)

Korean Trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIxUsb6lum8[/YOUTUBE]




Hangat?r said:


> kvothe#2494 - EU





Corruption said:


> Corruption#1551 - The Americas.



I've added you to the list.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 6, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Ice Cream: gory#1892



The Americas


----------



## insane111 (May 7, 2012)

I think this is new? Not much in there that people don't already know though.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 7, 2012)

This is what we need:


----------



## Kyousuke (May 7, 2012)

That cake is fucking awesome. And hopefully delicious.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2012)

Dibs on EU Monk.


----------



## insane111 (May 7, 2012)

That cake would look a lot better if they could make the printed paper on top a little less obvious


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

USA!

USA!

USA!


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2012)

Not today.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

I gotta schedule my time off for next week. 

Fuck work, I'm playing Diablo III.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

If I can't log in and play when the servers go live due to strain I'm going to want my money back.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 7, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Dibs on EU Monk.



The Monk is mine



CrazyMoronX said:


> If I can't log in and play when the servers go live due to strain I'm going to want my money back.



I've got a feeling that the servers will stand up to the strain of all the Nephalem scrambling to get a piece Diablo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

Oh yeah?


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> The Monk is mine


You can Demon Hunter. 

Given that you used  means you're already disqualified as a monk.


----------



## Coteaz (May 7, 2012)

Nice, I can install and DL the day 1 patch on Monday...then be ready for 100% gaming 7am Tuesday.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 7, 2012)

Damn you all and your free schedules. I won't be on until about 5 PM EST.


----------



## Coteaz (May 7, 2012)

Temporary unemployment has its perks.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 7, 2012)

1 week from now and we'll all be playing the damn game. Finally.

It feels strange after such a long wait.


----------



## Coteaz (May 7, 2012)

Can't wait to crunch into some enemies with my 2hand barb.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2012)

2handed is the only way to go with a barb.


----------



## Coteaz (May 7, 2012)

2hand + Frenzy was crazy on Skeleton King. Felt like a woodchipper.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 7, 2012)

Best part is I have so many people irl that are getting it release day too... 

I'm always gonna have someone to play D3 with.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 8, 2012)

-grumbles about having to wait a day or 2 extra-

But thats the price i have to pay for the extra goodies that come with CE


----------



## Naruto (May 8, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> 2handed is the only way to go with a barb.



Not disagreeing with the badass factor of wielding a two handed, but in D2 this definitely was *not *the case. Very few Barb builds used a two handed weap.


----------



## fireking77 (May 8, 2012)

Saw a unboxing of the diablo 3 CE and holy cow it's big xD.


----------



## blackbird (May 8, 2012)

It's too early for "finally". The real wait starts now. 

Those Mighty Weapons look amazing. Barb will so be my alt, preferably dual-wielding or polearm/spear if viable (2H axe wasn't viable in D2 ). Saw one guy wielding a 2H sword in the beta - he looked stupid, like one of those Act V mercenaries.



Wolfarus said:


> -grumbles about having to wait a day or 2 extra-
> 
> But thats the price i have to pay for the extra goodies that come with CE



That and an extra $100.


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2012)

You can't hate on those. Any 2-handed is basically 'lolbarbloot'


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Coteaz (May 8, 2012)

Nope.

Also, lol Torchlight. That game got boring fast.


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2012)

Torchlight classes look boring.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Nope.
> 
> Also, lol Torchlight. That game got boring fast.



Indeed. Torchlight was interesting at first but then after a couple of dozen levels down it got really boring.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2012)

Torchlight 2 looks awesome though.

Good times for Diablo and Diablo clone fans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2012)

One week.


I got my time off scheduled.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 8, 2012)

fireking77 said:


> Saw a unboxing of the diablo 3 CE and holy cow it's big xD.



Why didn't I notice the spoiler warning on youtube? :/

Guess its fine as long as it wasn't anything major from the storyline.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2012)

Diablo comes back, bad shit happens, we have to kill everything that moves.


How's that for a spoiler?


----------



## Rios (May 8, 2012)

One week. I hope I wont start counting the hours, now that'd be creepy.


----------



## Naruto (May 8, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with Torchlight 2 at all, I just won't play it because Diablo 3 is going to be out.

Simple as that. I actually feel sorry for the Torchlight devs, because I would have bought their game otherwise.


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2012)

10 years of no Diablo, and they bring out a diablo clone sequel NOW, right after the release? What were they thinking?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2012)

Sorry Torchlight, I'll be too busy playing Diablo 3 to give you a legit try.


----------



## Coteaz (May 8, 2012)

Might reinstall Titan Quest and use it to pass the next 6 days.


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2012)

Try Mount & Blade: Warband instead.


----------



## Coteaz (May 8, 2012)

Already have it. Got old.


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2012)

Tired of conquest? Putin is disappoint.


----------



## MrCinos (May 8, 2012)




----------



## eHav (May 8, 2012)

is that video spoilerish?


----------



## MrCinos (May 8, 2012)

Not really, seems like it's an insight to what happened in the events predating Diablo games. Direct confrontation of archangels and Diablo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2012)

Tyrael is black now for some reason. And Diablo sounds like shit.

Cool video aside from that.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2012)

I want some CGI Monk awesomeness.


----------



## eHav (May 8, 2012)

gonna watch it then, dont want to be spoiled much tbh

ehav#2303 euro barb for sure!


----------



## blackbird (May 8, 2012)

Archangel of Hope, "Oreo". 



Black Wraith said:


> Tyreal wasn't black



Seems his VA was though. Not the D2 VA and not Keith David, but still cool.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2012)

eHav said:


> gonna watch it then, dont want to be spoiled much tbh
> 
> ehav#2303 euro barb for sure!



I've added you to the list.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Archangel of Hope, "Oreo".
> 
> 
> 
> Seems his VA was though. Not the D2 VA and not Keith David, but still cool.



Did a quick search.

 did the VA for Tyrael in D2 but he . The new VA is .


----------



## Naruto (May 8, 2012)

I honestly thought Diablo would be capable of soloing the Archangels. Oh well.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2012)

For those of you who haven't yet or have missed one you can go over to the promo site to get all of the class sigils for the game. You've got 10 days.


----------



## Coteaz (May 8, 2012)

> I honestly thought Diablo would be capable of soloing the Archangels. Oh well.


Maybe he didn't want to. Maybe it was an off day.


----------



## Naruto (May 8, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Maybe he didn't want too. Maybe it was an off day.



You may have raised a pretty good point by accident.

What if Diablo used that moment, knowing he would eventually escape by reviving, to plant the seed of corruption into Imperius?


----------



## insane111 (May 8, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> From this it seems that the seeds of conflict that Diablo sowed are going to ripen in the story in D3 and we're going to get to meet the others in the Angaris council.



They showed the angels a while ago at Blizzcon. Can search "diablo 3 lore panel" to find it, I think there's a lot more details in there too.


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2012)

If killing Diablo doesn't kill him (lol), won't he come back after his demise in Diablo 2 as well? Or did the whole soulstone thing make it final?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2012)

insane111 said:


> They showed the angels a while ago at Blizzcon. Can search "diablo 3 lore panel" to find it, I think there's a lot more details in there too.



I meant that I hope we get to see them and interact with them in game.



Zaru said:


> If killing Diablo doesn't kill him (lol), won't he come back after his demise in Diablo 2 as well? Or did the whole soulstone thing make it final?



IIRC destroying the soulstone in the Hellforge was meant to destroy the Primes properly as anything could be destroyed there.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2012)

Diablo 3 Developer Chat:


----------



## insane111 (May 8, 2012)

Sigh, nothing can beat the old Tyraels voice. That sucks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2012)

The animated video takes place during the Eternal Conflict, it's not a prequel of Diablo 3 per se but of the entire franchise. The whole fight takes place millenniums before Diablo 1 and 2.

And according to the book of Cain, there's only one way of killing demons for good. I won't spoil for you guys but long story short, the Soulstones didn't cut it. With them gone, it will just be harder for the Prime Evils to return to Sanctuary. Which is why in 3, they're making such a big deal of Diablo returning with comets falling down, resurrecting old demons.

Also, they couldn't make it more obvious that Imperius being an asshole will end up in some serious world breaking shit.



Black Wraith said:


> Tyreal wasn't black



But his VA sure sounds like it. And what do you know, he is.

He doesn't sound anything like the VA from the Diablo 2. That's what's bothering me.


----------



## Coteaz (May 8, 2012)

As long as Tyrael's new voice actor does a half decent job, I couldn't care less if he sounds exactly like the one from D2.


----------



## Naruto (May 9, 2012)

FUKEN

SIX

DAYS


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (May 9, 2012)

blackbird said:


> That and an extra $100.



Lets see.. regular edition is $60 on amazon, which is about what you'd pay just about anywhere. CE is only $30 more, so $100 total, not extra.

Reviewed the order an hour or so ago, while checking up on something else. They had same-day delivery out for an option, clicked that. Turns out that i'll get my CE (and all the extra goodies that come with) for $10 -LESS- then what i was paying for shipping for next-day (must be because i pre-ordered it awhile ago)

So all-together, with tax and shipping.. im paying $110. 

Suck it 

And nobody has asked the truly important question yet, it seems:

Will there be cows?


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2012)

Deathbringerpt is racist.


----------



## Coteaz (May 9, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> And nobody has asked the truly important question yet, it seems:
> 
> Will there be cows?


Nope, just pandas.


----------



## Naruto (May 9, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Will there be cows?



Ponies. I am not kidding, it's been datamined (and hinted at during presentation at blizzcon).



Coteaz said:


> Nope, just pandas.



Pandas are awesome and have always _been _awesome and this trend of hating on pandas is fucking annoying


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, Torchlight shot itself in the foot.


They had the perfect opportunity to release the game ahead of D3 and be a success. Everyone would play it in order to ramp up into D3.

I guess it wasn't done in time, but shit, they blew it.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 9, 2012)

> Was anyone in the internal test team able to beat the fourth difficulty of the game ?
> If not what is the reason for that ?
> KevinMartens: No one has beaten Inferno.



I really can't wait to try my hand at inferno.



> Developers: Which act is your favorite to play through?
> JasonBender:I like Act 3. Because... er... *SPOILERS*!
> KevinMartens:Interesting question as that actually changes for me based on the difficulty. I like Act 3 on normal just because of certain battle sequences (no spoilers!!!) but like Act 2 on Nightmare because the bump in difficulty there is a fun challenge for me.
> JayWilson: Don't ask me to pick my favorite child.



Seems like Act 3 will have the most interesting story elements.



> How large is D3 compared to D2? Will it take as long or longer to clear the game (excluding inferno)?
> KevinMartens: Length of the game varies greatly depending on play-style and randomness. Play-style means completist poke around in every corner type people vs. rush the main objectives people--big difference. Randomness affects the length because you could be walking through an area and roll a 2 level dungeon (10-15 minutes of gameplay) or a 30 second ambush event. Depending on what rolls, that can really change your length. But regardless, length isn't the concern in a game so focused on replayability. Not that the game short so much as that is not what the design challenge is.



Some interesting points.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

Inferno gonna be so easy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2012)

Bitch, I always complete my random maps on first playthroughs. Fuck, even when I'm playing it for the umpteenth time if I feel like it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, Torchlight shot itself in the foot.
> 
> 
> They had the perfect opportunity to release the game ahead of D3 and be a success. Everyone would play it in order to ramp up into D3.
> ...



Game's doing pretty well on steam though. Hell, the asking price is fucking enticing enough.

I got it. I also backed Grim Dawn. With Diablo 3, good times are fucking here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

I'll probably get it eventually, but it would have been nice to have it before D3. Then I'd be able to play it.


----------



## Coteaz (May 9, 2012)

Huge shitstorm on b.net forums about the Closed Beta achievement.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Will there be cows?



I wonder more how many legs Wirt lost this time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

What achievement?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Huge shitstorm on b.net forums about the Closed Beta achievement.



Giving a lick of a dog's dick shit about fucking achievements?

It's Battle.net alright.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2012)

I'm still on the fence about buying this game or not. D:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm still on the fence about buying this game or not. D:



Like Diablo? Or Diablo clones?

Game for you, bucko.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2012)

Never played 'em. I'm prolly either gonna wait for a cracked version, or see if I can try it out on a friend's account.

I was initially just gonna buy Dragon's Dogma this month, but the fact that it would drop in price insanely fast and Diablo 3 won't. Ever. Makes me consider Diablo 3 over Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

Hey I got that achievement.


I AM SOOOOO FUCKING L337!!


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2012)

You sure are, CMX. The L447est.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

I AM MORE FUCKING GODLY THAN YOU I GOT A SIGIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coteaz (May 9, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Giving a lick of a dog's dick shit about fucking achievements?
> 
> It's Battle.net alright.


Best part is that it doesn't even count towards your achievement count or points. Bnet is so silly.


----------



## eHav (May 9, 2012)

I am also one of the chosen! fuck yes! still, if i wasnt invited i would have been a lil anoyed but i dont think all the shitstorm in the topic is deserved


----------



## Naruto (May 9, 2012)

If I could hand you my achievement, I would. I'm just happy to play the game.


----------



## blackbird (May 9, 2012)

I got nothing... thus I achieved as much as EVERYONE else. 

I'm thinking of making my Barb female. The male's so bulky it looks like he's compensating.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2012)

Sold out on Amazon UK. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Sold out on Amazon UK. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE


They didn't print enough copies.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2012)

You're so l447, CMX!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

I AM l267!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Wraith (May 9, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Huge shitstorm on b.net forums about the Closed Beta achievement.



I'm a little pissed off about this.

It's not as if you earned anything by being invited.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 9, 2012)

I'm one of the chosen. 

I'm a semi-achievement whore so I'll gladly take this.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 9, 2012)

May contains some spoilerish scenes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTY3jJJ1AlY&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (May 9, 2012)

Might want to warn people that vid is slightly spoilerish, W.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 9, 2012)

Lol @ people raging at the closed beta achievement. I have it and honestly, you shouldn't give a darn.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 9, 2012)

I got a realm-first achievement under my belt with my wow account, so i cant complain about the beta one.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 9, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Might want to warn people that vid is slightly spoilerish, W.



Only things from the Beta are in there. Can't really be called spoilerishy.


----------



## Coteaz (May 9, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm a little pissed off about this.
> 
> It's not as if you earned anything by being invited.


But...it is literally nothing. A few meaningless words that no one will ever look at. 

I'm going to be too busy murdering monsters to think about shit like this.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 9, 2012)

IGN seems to be the only major gaming site with constant D3 info and videos. Either someone high up is a big Diablo fan or they have some sort of deal with Blizzard.



Coteaz said:


> But...it is literally nothing. A few meaningless words that no one will ever look at.
> 
> I'm going to be too busy murdering monsters to think about shit like this.



I know it doesn't matter but just the very concept of this pisses me off.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 9, 2012)

What will make the achievement worthwhile is if the sigil is something that will make my banner look awesome. 

Even then it's just a banner sigil, nothing major really at all.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2012)

I think it's also because most major gaming sites are heavily console-based, so they leave PC-news to the more specialized sites. And there are a shitton of single PC-game/genre  specialist sites, esp. for MMO's and MOBA's.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 9, 2012)

The Wall Street Journal has an interview with Jay:


This guy is everywhere doing interviews. It seems that everyday he's in a different place doing an interview.

What I found surprising in this interview is that they didn't talk about the AH/RMAH. I thought that it would have been a point of interest for a paper that specializes in financial news.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2012)

Yo damn, this is so crazy. xd

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egp-tuyKCds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## insane111 (May 9, 2012)

123 hours!


----------



## Naruto (May 10, 2012)

blackbird said:


> I'm thinking of making my Barb female. The male's so bulky it looks like he's compensating.



The female is just as bulky


----------



## Ciupy (May 10, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Yo damn, this is so crazy. xd
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egp-tuyKCds[/YOUTUBE]



Hahaha,nice choice of music..



But seriously..5 days until Diablo III!


And then a decade or more for Diablo IV!


----------



## Naruto (May 10, 2012)

WHY WONT THIS CLOCK TICK ANY FASTER


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2012)

For people who aren't too bothered about spoilers there are some supposedly big spoilers on the latest news post over at .

Please don't post any spoilers here unless it's clearly marked as a game spoiler.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

Okay, I did it; I pre-ordered this game. D:


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Okay, I did it; I pre-ordered this game. D:



Why wait so late to pre-order?


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

Because I wasn't sure whether or not I was gonna get Diablo 3.

And also because I used to work at the gamestore and am still friends with a lot of people there, so I can order late and still get it. =p


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Because I wasn't sure whether or not I was gonna get Diablo 3.
> 
> And also because I used to work at the gamestore and am still friends with a lot of people there, so I can order late and still get it. =p



You weren't sure of getting the game? Shame on you


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

Hey, I'm a poor student, ya know!


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Hey, I'm a poor student, ya know!



I'm an unemployed law grad but I still made sure D3 got attention.

Anyway:

*Spoiler*: __ 





So close but so far.


----------



## Okokami (May 10, 2012)

Those last 2 spoilers are pretty telling. Now I can't wait for Tuesday to spoil myself in lore goodyness.


----------



## Naruto (May 10, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Please don't post any spoilers here unless it's clearly marked as a game spoiler.



And by this he means extensive use of spoiler tags. "Whiting" your text doesn't do anything.


----------



## MrCinos (May 10, 2012)

If someone wants to refresh his memory on (pre)Diablo 1-2 events:




Pretty good summary.

And you might also want to look for pdf of *Book of Cain*, it's written by Deckard Cain himself  It gives quite a lot of insight into Diablo universe and what's going on there in an organized manner. It also has some hints for D3 story/bosses. Though it's old news for those who follows everything Diablo-related.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> If someone wants to refresh his memory on (pre)Diablo 1-2 events:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check out the OP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

can't wait to shoot my load on monsters' face with my Monk's "spirit energy."


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2012)

This is pretty amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Not bad.

And the server didn't explode.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2012)

What are we going to do about spoilers after the release of the game?

How long should we use spoiler tags?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Spoilers?

Let's say two weeks.


Spoilers in a Diablo game is like finding out that China lost in the Olympics to America in basketball.


----------



## Coteaz (May 10, 2012)

More like 2 days. This shit isn't Mass Effect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Some people drag ass.

And are cry-babies.


Especially on NF.



I will probably beat the game within two days, you probably will, most of us probably will. But not everybody. Then people will cry like bitches.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2012)

I think a week should be enough for everyone to take their time and go through normal without rushing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

So, who's playing with me on launch day?


----------



## Naruto (May 10, 2012)

Don't be that inconsiderate, please. While I doubt any of you are going to finish the game significantly earlier than me, I absolutely fucking hate spoilers and would not want to ruin the experience for anyone else. It doesn't matter if plot isn't the focal point of the game, it's still important to some people.

Instead of deciding on a threshold that is comfortable for you, _aka people who don't give a shit about spoilers to begin with_, maybe just fucking take two seconds to wrap your stuff around spoiler tags until some moderator manages to rename the thread with a big fat SPOILER WARNING IN THE TITLE, or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

I like taking my time the first time around, but then it's open season. 

We gonna team up, Naruto?


----------



## Naruto (May 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We gonna team up, Naruto?



I've given you my battletag like a month ago, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Oh yeah. 

I just have to figure out how to use it.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Don't be that inconsiderate, please. While I doubt any of you are going to finish the game significantly earlier than me, I absolutely fucking hate spoilers and would not want to ruin the experience for anyone else. It doesn't matter if plot isn't the focal point of the game, it's still important to some people.
> 
> Instead of deciding on a threshold that is comfortable for you, _aka people who don't give a shit about spoilers to begin with_, maybe just fucking take two seconds to wrap your stuff around spoiler tags until some moderator manages to rename the thread with a big fat SPOILER WARNING IN THE TITLE, or something.



I too care about the story for this game and will get extremely pissed off if someone posts a spoiler but once the game is out using spoiler tags for too long will get slightly annoying.

That's why I think one week should be a minimum and if people are just not finishing in a week then extend the limit to two weeks.

Also, speaking about BattleTags. Can you guys post the region you'll be playing in:
CrazyMoronX: CMX#1446
Wolfarus: Wolfarus#1656
Ms. T: Patchouli#1968
Ciupy: Ciupy#2421


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

US West, bro.

I live in Colorado.


----------



## Coteaz (May 10, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Don't be that inconsiderate, please. While I doubt any of you are going to finish the game significantly earlier than me, I absolutely fucking hate spoilers and would not want to ruin the experience for anyone else. It doesn't matter if plot isn't the focal point of the game, it's still important to some people.
> 
> Instead of deciding on a threshold that is comfortable for you, _aka people who don't give a shit about spoilers to begin with_, maybe just fucking take two seconds to wrap your stuff around spoiler tags until some moderator manages to rename the thread with a big fat SPOILER WARNING IN THE TITLE, or something.


Don't kill me, it was a joke. 



			
				CMX said:
			
		

> So, who's playing with me on launch day?


Maybe day 2 - launch day is my personal normal-mode enjoyment day. After that the gloves come off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Hippie.

I guess I'll have to go solo.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, who's playing with me on launch day?



I don't want to be held back by you on launch day.


----------



## Coteaz (May 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hippie.
> 
> I guess I'll have to go solo.


You'd probably skip all the cutscenes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

I will watch them. Once.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

CMX, I'm gonna have to ask you to stop posting. You're killing the convo!


----------



## blackbird (May 10, 2012)

Naruto said:


> The female is just as bulky



Nonsense. The male is like Schwarzenegger on even more 'roids, whereas the female possesses some of that refined grace of Futurama's Crushinator. 
Plus, you can't argue with those lovely red locks and  (2:43). 

While the addition of a second sex is lame in the first place, seeing how they pulled through with it, I would've liked Blizzard to have catered more to an actual distinction between the two. WoW did this very well with a plethora of custom animations, but so far all I've seen is the male Wizard firing laz0rs with one hand, while the female needs two.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Men > women.

Deal with it.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 10, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Also, speaking about BattleTags. Can you guys post the region you'll be playing in:
> CrazyMoronX: CMX#1446
> Wolfarus: Wolfarus#1656
> Ms. T: Patchouli#1968
> Ciupy: Ciupy#2421



For the LAST FUCKING TIME, bw.. i live in the USA. Ive said it 3 times now. You even rep'd me as an apology when you asked for it the 2nd time. 



blackbird said:


> but so far all I've seen is the male Wizard firing laz0rs with one hand, while the female needs two.



Well thats only natural. The female lazors are much more intense (and take more time to release) then the male lazors, so she'd need 2 hands to properly control it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

nb4 males do more damage


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> For the LAST FUCKING TIME, bw.. i live in the USA. Ive said it 3 times now. You even rep'd me as an apology when you asked for it the 2nd time.




Sorry, must have forgotten to change it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Better remember, hippie.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Wolfarus (May 10, 2012)

Meanwhile, at one of blizz's numerous bank accounts..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Best game ever.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Best game ever.



You'll be saying that until my wd shoves his big ol' voodoo stick up your monk's mantra-hole, then you'll be saying how broken the game is, or that i found an exploit, or the game itself somehow cheated to help me, ect.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Meanwhile, at one of blizz's numerous bank accounts..



IT'S NOT A LIQUID


----------



## Patchouli (May 10, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I too care about the story for this game and will get extremely pissed off if someone posts a spoiler but once the game is out using spoiler tags for too long will get slightly annoying.
> 
> That's why I think one week should be a minimum and if people are just not finishing in a week then extend the limit to two weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## eHav (May 10, 2012)

still isnt there a play with anyone from anywhere thing in diablo 3? meaning people can play with eachothers?


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

And now in English?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2012)

Asia it is.



eHav said:


> still isnt there a play with anyone from anywhere thing in diablo 3? meaning people can play with eachothers?



You can play on any of the servers but characters and friend lists are server specific so if you want to play in a different region you have to start a new character. There's also no point in added people from other regions.


----------



## blackbird (May 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Men > women.
> 
> Deal with it.



If we ever meet in the Arena, and my Valkyrie beats your Airbender, you will have to reroll. 



Wolfarus said:


> Well thats only natural. The female lazors are much more intense (and take more time to release) then the male lazors, so she'd need 2 hands to properly control it



That's some of the worst sexual innuendo I've ever read. 

Maybe Blizz gave in to the people whining on the b.net forums about the male Wizard looking too girlish for comfort and gave him said animation.


----------



## eHav (May 10, 2012)

well that's not impressive then. we can already do that in pretty much any game


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

Sucks to be you, then.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 10, 2012)

blackbird said:


> That's some of the worst sexual innuendo I've ever read.


----------



## blackbird (May 10, 2012)

According to the Limited Edition strategy guide, at least that's what peeps on diablofans are saying, this is how multiplayer will ramp the game:

Ramp Up Per Additional Player:
Description | Normal | NM | Hell | Inferno
Monster HP Increase Per Additional Player | 75% | 85% | 95% | 110%
Monster XP Increase Per Additional Player | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0
Monster DMG Increase Per Additional Player | 0 | 5% | 10% | 15%

Suddenly single player doesn't seem so bad...


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

That's outside of the innate increases higher difficulties present via Monster health/damage.


----------



## Patchouli (May 10, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Asia it is.



          .


----------



## Coteaz (May 10, 2012)

Not working on Tuesday. D3 ALL DAY


----------



## Wolfarus (May 10, 2012)

Im thinking about calling in sick on tues 

I wont have it at midnight, like some of you though 

But i will get it sometime tues, prob mid-late afternoon, depending on when the UPS/FedEx guy gets here.


----------



## insane111 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Wolfarus (May 10, 2012)

Loud, obnoxious white guy trying to sound like a loud, obnoxious black guy, trying to slam a game due to its fanboys.

Way to intelligently get your point across to the viewer there, bro. 

Also like how the games he said he was looking forward too were all shooters, vs the fantasy hack n'slash genre that diablo is


----------



## eHav (May 10, 2012)

so his only comment is the graphics wich is the last thing d3 fans care about?

terrible trolling


----------



## insane111 (May 10, 2012)

But he's not trolling, that's what makes it hilarious. He actually is *that *dumb.

ps: 99 hours

edit: Here's the list of all achievements in the game, of course it spoils all the bosses and such so clicky at your own risk


----------



## Wolfarus (May 11, 2012)

blackbird said:


> According to the Limited Edition strategy guide, at least that's what peeps on diablofans are saying, this is how multiplayer will ramp the game:
> 
> Ramp Up Per Additional Player:
> Description | Normal | NM | Hell | Inferno
> ...



The only way that multi-player would be appealing, then (if xp isnt boosted) is that more players somehow increase the loot-drop formula's somehow. Maybe an increased rate for mundane drops (non-magic items/gold) and increased chances for magic items.

I dont think bliz would overlook the killjoy effect this would have on MP otherwise


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

Path of Exile has are having an open beta test this weekend.

I think you guys might be interested in it as it's a Diablo clone and might help in going through the weekend.


----------



## Naruto (May 11, 2012)

So I just broke down like a fucking idiot and I desperately want the collector's edition. If anyone knows of it in stock, please tell me.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

Naruto said:


> So I just broke down like a fucking idiot and I desperately want the collector's edition. If anyone knows of it in stock, please tell me.



I don't think you will have a chance to pre-order it anymore. Your best bet would be to go to your local supermarket or game store at midnight to see if you get lucky.


----------



## insane111 (May 11, 2012)

Naruto said:


> So I just broke down like a fucking idiot and I desperately want the collector's edition. If anyone knows of it in stock, please tell me.



I feel dumb for not ordering one just to resell it.. it's seriously a free $100+ per copy and I just let it sit there.

You won't find a place to preorder it, but there's a decent chance you can find it locally if you look hard enough on release night (at Walmart and such). Now I kind of want one too  maybe one of my bitches at Blizz can hook it up they usually get 1 or 2 spares to give to friends/family


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

I'm just waiting for the email from Amazon saying that my order has been shipped.


----------



## fireking77 (May 11, 2012)

My game has  been shipped  should be here on Monday i hope ^.^


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

I just checked my Amazon account and it's saying that the delivery estimate is 15th before now it's always been 14-15th


----------



## Coteaz (May 11, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Path of Exile has are having an open beta test this weekend.
> 
> I think you guys might be interested in it as it's a Diablo clone and might help in going through the weekend.


PoE was kind of meh back in August when I played the closed beta. The community was absolutely horrific as well - chat was constantly filled with bitter D2 elitists bashing D3 and anyone who liked it.


----------



## Overwatch (May 11, 2012)

Sooo, I play SC2 on max settings without a problem. Can I do the same here?


----------



## Naruto (May 11, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Sooo, I play SC2 on max settings without a problem. Can I do the same here?



Tough to say. My laptop plays SC2 fine but D3 brings it to its knees. Desktop has no problems at all.



insane111 said:


> Now I kind of want one too  maybe one of my bitches at Blizz can hook it up they usually get 1 or 2 spares to give to friends/family



Dude, no joke, for the love of god include me on this deal. Is there any way they can reserve me a CE? Obviously I will pay the full hundred.


----------



## Overwatch (May 11, 2012)

Desktop, NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450, Intel Core Duo CPU E6750, 4GB RAM, Windows 7.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Desktop, NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450, Intel Core Duo CPU E6750, 4GB RAM, Windows 7.



These are the min and recommended requirements for the game:


Don't know where on the scale your card is but this should help you.


----------



## blackbird (May 11, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> The only way that multi-player would be appealing, then (if xp isnt boosted) is that more players somehow increase the loot-drop formula's somehow. Maybe an increased rate for mundane drops (non-magic items/gold) and increased chances for magic items.
> 
> I dont think bliz would overlook the killjoy effect this would have on MP otherwise



From what I gathered off b.net, this is basically how MF works: 


> MF has a beneficial return for your character per monster killed. If we're dealing with maximums, then let's assume we have maximum killing efficiency across the board with our four players... The party of four will kill monsters faster and receive their collective MF bonus more often than a solo player.



Seems the only time it's worth MF'ing with others, is when their MF is substantially superior to yours. Otherwise it'll slow down the progress... and likely revive those notorious ninja/click fests that followed every Act Boss death in D2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> PoE was kind of meh back in August when I played the closed beta. The community was absolutely horrific as well - chat was constantly filled with bitter D2 elitists bashing D3 and anyone who liked it.


Hasn't really changed much.

But there's a new class! 



blackbird said:


> From what I gathered off b.net, this is basically how MF works:
> 
> 
> Seems the only time it's worth MF'ing with others, is when their MF is substantially superior to yours. Otherwise it'll slow down the progress... and likely revive those notorious ninja/click fests that followed every Act Boss death in D2.



More people = more killing.

More killing = more loot.

More loot = more item rolls.

More item rolls = more potential for good loot.


Also, drops are different for everyone.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

blackbird said:


> From what I gathered off b.net, this is basically how MF works:
> 
> 
> Seems the only time it's worth MF'ing with others, is when their MF is substantially superior to yours. Otherwise it'll slow down the progress... and likely revive those notorious ninja/click fests that followed every Act Boss death in D2.



You also need to take into account that generally MF/GF items have lower and attacking stats and will be a lot harder to kill and in later stages survive alone with only MF/GF.

With the MF/GF averaged, teams could have one character with MF build whilst others dish out the pain so that they all benefit. 

Let's be honest here, with everything we've been told about Infero, if you walk in with an MF build you're not getting passed the first Retched Mother that you encounter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

I bet Inferno isn't as hard as it's made out to be.

We'll have people soloing it all day.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

I got 2 versions of Diablo 3.

One for keeping one for selling.

Guess which one I'm selling?


----------



## Coteaz (May 11, 2012)

It's hard, but I'm resisting looking at the spoilers on Diablofans.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 11, 2012)

Unlike you I did succumb and I'll say something small (not spoilerish at all but don't wanna give any small hints even)


*Spoiler*: __ 



The stuff I saw is all pretty brilliant in terms of plot. I come away impressed.


----------



## Coteaz (May 11, 2012)

You just made resisting about 3X harder. 

BUT THE WILL OF A TEMPLAR IS STRONGER


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

If you can't resist spoilers for four days you're a baby, Coteaz.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

*Spoiler Rules*​

All discussion on the game's story and info that has not been released before release must be posted in spoiler tags. 
If it's a link to an article with spoilers, including reviews with spoilers, post only the link in a spoiler tag too.
If it's an image, post a link to the image in spoiler tags and not as an image.
Make sure that you write that the spoiler tag contains a game spoiler as spoiler tags are used for other purposes too.
Spoiler tags MUST be used until at least 1 week after the release of the game. If it is determined that many users here have not finished the game in the first week then this limit will be extended a further week.

Anyone breaking the rules will be reported and most probably negged all the way to the Burning Hell.

---

What do you guys think? Anything to add? Change?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

You can't tell me what to do. 



Spoiler:

Diablo comes back!! 
You kill a million monsters!! 
Inferno is the Diablo version of Demon's Souls, but actually hard!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2012)

Well looks like it's time to neg CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

I'm gonna spoil the entire game right now:


Bad shit goes down. You stop it.


----------



## Coteaz (May 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If you can't resist spoilers for four days you're a baby, Coteaz.


I'm no baby. You're on, bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

I am trying to decide which junk food to eat next week. It's hard work.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

Guys, Diablo is the last boss.

I just ruined the plot. Sorry about that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

I bet he isn't, actually.

It will probably be Tyrael.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I bet he isn't, actually.
> 
> It will probably be Tyrael.



Diabryel, the Lord of Inbreed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

That's possible. They could pull a Starcraft.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

This is pretty good, he goes through all the changes that have been made from when they announced the game till now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlDAMG0wfqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blackbird (May 11, 2012)

Reverse spoilers! Run!! 

...

Speaking of spoilers, I dared to take a sneak peek at the Set Items and Legendary Items lists over@diablofans. I was both delighted and appalled.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

I miss some of those things.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Reverse spoilers! Run!!
> 
> ...
> 
> Speaking of spoilers, I dared to take a sneak peek at the Set Items and Legendary Items lists over@diablofans. I was both delighted and appalled.



It's tempting to click on them but so far I've been holding back.

I should be OK for the next few days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Legendary and Set Items aren't spoilers.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Legendary and Set Items aren't spoilers.



I think someone over at DiabloFans posted that some of the description of the items could have spoilers.

Plus I want to see the items when I come across them in the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Most of what I've seen is discouraging. 


I mean, no more cool modifiers. It's all "+X DMG AND CRITS AND SOME BLEED YAYAYAY." Of course I haven't looked in a while, maybe new stuff has been revealed. 

I think they are oversimplifying that to cater to WoW people. WoW people are lame.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Most of what I've seen is discouraging.
> 
> 
> I mean, no more cool modifiers. It's all "+X DMG AND CRITS AND SOME BLEED YAYAYAY." Of course I haven't looked in a while, maybe new stuff has been revealed.
> ...



I tried out the free trial for WoW but I just couldn't get into the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

I played it for about 25 minutes at a friend's house roughly 4 years ago.

Game is bad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

Mercenaries would only appear in normal?!

What the fuck, Blizzard?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Mercenaries would only appear in normal?!
> 
> What the fuck, Blizzard?



The was the original plan but got changed.


----------



## Naruto (May 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I mean, no more cool modifiers. It's all "+X DMG AND CRITS AND SOME BLEED YAYAYAY."



Define cool modifiers. Diablo 2 has less unique procs and effects than WoW, even if you count tapping into skills from other classes (nigma, etc).

Relax, it will be fine.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzmoTOmIidA&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Define cool modifiers. Diablo 2 has less unique procs and effects than WoW, even if you count tapping into skills from other classes (nigma, etc).
> 
> Relax, it will be fine.



I don't know shit about WoW. 


They've removed Crushing Blow completely, from what I've seen, so there goes on good mod. And there seems to be no skills or anything like in D2. 

Granted I haven't looked at every item or anything, but it seems like it's focused more on +DMG and +stats than anything else.


----------



## insane111 (May 11, 2012)

Crushing blow was overpowered, something like that would probably make inferno too easy




Naruto said:


> Dude, no joke, for the love of god include me on this deal. Is there any way they can reserve me a CE? Obviously I will pay the full hundred.



I'll ask, but I don't suspect he has more than 1, they usually get 2 copies of each game for free and one is supposed to be for themselves.


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> The was the original plan but got changed.



Though it's hard to make mercs useful in higher difficulties, anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Crushing blow was overpowered, something like that would probably make inferno too easy
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask, but I don't suspect he has more than 1, they usually get 2 copies of each game for free and one is supposed to be for themselves.



It was powerful, but Inferno is so hard that CB is the only way to even hurt stuff. 

Besides, have you seen the damage calculations for D3?


----------



## insane111 (May 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was powerful, but Inferno is so hard that CB is the only way to even hurt stuff.
> 
> Besides, have you seen the damage calculations for D3?



Haven't seen them, but a friend told me he was regularly hitting for 250k with a Demon Hunter in the best possible gear. Sounded like a lot


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Though it's hard to make mercs useful in higher difficulties, anyway.



Yeah, even in the early stages the Templar was doing a max of around 5 damage. Pretty shitty and useless.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Haven't seen them, but a friend told me he was regularly hitting for 250k with a Demon Hunter in the best possible gear. Sounded like a lot



Yeah, that is a lot. It's fucking crazy. That's about how much damage you can do in Diablo II with a lot of hacks and mods before the damage rolls over and negates itself due to the programming limitations.

Crushing blow is overpowered. Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2012)

I'm wondering, what will the main source of challenge be in higher difficulty levels?
I never liked the whole "we'll just increase their hp and slap more resistances on them" thing lots of games, including Diablo 2, did. It really damages the enjoyment when your attacks are hardly affecting normal enemies. That's not really additional challenge, it's more like additional time wasting. I want to feel powerful. (That was really a big issue in D2 in the beginning, since you hardly had any abilities and you just clicked and clicked and clicked in mind-numbing repetition)

I much prefer when positioning, skill timing and teamwork become more important, because the enemies are more dangerous if you fuck up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Going on the damage output, HP you can get, and videos of Inferno, I would say it's like this:

Monsters do 10000000000000 damage, have 10000000000000000000000000000 HP, 999999999999999999999999 defense, and have advanced tactics and skills.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I'm wondering, what will the main source of challenge be in higher difficulty levels?
> I never liked the whole "we'll just increase their hp and slap more resistances on them" thing lots of games, including Diablo 2, did. It really damages the enjoyment when your attacks are hardly affecting normal enemies. That's not really additional challenge, it's more like additional time wasting. I want to feel powerful. (That was really a big issue in D2 in the beginning, since you hardly had any abilities and you just clicked and clicked and clicked in mind-numbing repetition)
> 
> I much prefer when positioning, skill timing and teamwork become more important, because the enemies are more dangerous if you fuck up.



That's pretty much what they're doing but also adding many more prefix's and suffix's to individual monsters and bigger packs of special monsters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

They said in some video that monsters in Inferno get new skills and tactics as well, as I mentioned.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They said in some video that monsters in Inferno get new skills and tactics as well, as I mentioned.



Now that you mention it, I think that you're right.

They were referring to the AI quality being a lot more intelligent in the later stages.


----------



## insane111 (May 11, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I much prefer when positioning, skill timing and teamwork become more important, because the enemies are more dangerous if you fuck up.



You should like it then, it's not nearly as bland as D2. Champions/rares in particular require a lot of strategy, I don't think I saw anyone post the list of monster affixes


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Arcane Enchanted* (Level 31 ) - Monsters imbued with the Arcane Enchanted trait can summon a deadly purple beam. These beams rotate in a withering circle of pain that inflicts arcane damage.
*Avenger *(Level 51) - Only Champion monsters can spawn with the Avenger trait. When a Champion group imbued with Avenger arrives, the death of each group member imbues the remaining Champions with added power as they wreak their frenzies vengeance on the Hero.
*Desecrator *(Level 22) - The Desecrator creates a glowing void zone beneath the targeted Hero. The void zone deals damage to any Hero near it.
*Electrified *(Level 26) - Gives the monster higher Lightning resistance as well as lighting damage when attacking. This also gives the monster a special Lightning-based ability.
    Extra Health (Level 31) - This trait bestows the imbued monster with extra HP.
*Fast *(Level 31) - This makes monsters run, attack and cast magic faster. Monster granted with fast are granted no additional resistances, nor do their attacks inflict extra damage.
*Fire Chains* (Level 31) - Champion backs are attached by a fire chain. The Hero suffers damage if he touches or even gets near one of the fire links.
*Frozen *(Level 22) - Frozen-imbued monsters inflict Cold damage with their attacks and have strong Cold resistance. They also wield a pair of Cold based special attacks. They can slow the Hero, as well as freeze them with frozen orbs or on death.
*Health Link *(Level 51) - This special trail is for champion monsters only and it activates only if more than one champion is present. Health Link reduces the amount of damage taken by the champion with that trait by linking his HP to that of all other Health Link champions in the area.
*Horde *(Level 31) - This special trail is for Rare monsters only. Horde increases the squad of minions that spawn with a rare monster, crowding the battlefield. This is a hidden trait, you will not see it listed on the monster
*Illusionist *(Level 26) - The illusionist trait imbues a creature with the ability to create dangerous clones of itself. The trait grants no new resistances, and the damage deal by an Illusionist is not modified in any way. Illusionist is available to minions, as well as Rare and Champion monsters. Each clone has the same hp as its host. Clones can not create clones. Each monster has a chance to use polymorph to create two clones of itself when damaged.
*Invulnerable Minions* (Level 51) - Only rare monsters about level 51 can spawn in with this trait. These rares arrive with a squad of indestructible puppet minions and an expanded heath pool. Its health is increased by 50%. You can not kill the minions until the main rare is dead.
*Jailer *(Level 51) -The jailer trait gives monsters the ability to immobilize the Hero in a conjured prison. The effect is brief, but long enough to make you an easy target. Each attack by the Jailer has a 25% chance to cast this on you. Dashing strike lets you move, but does not free you. Spirit walk will however set you free.
*Knockback *(Level 0) - Each melee hit has a chance to knock back the hero.
*Missile Dampening* (Level 8) - Only rare monsters can spawn with this trait. Creatures imbued with the trait generate a reddish sphere around themselves. Any projectile entering this sphere moves considerably slower. (Object will be 50% slower while inside) The projectile will speed up once leaving.
*Molten *(Level 8) - Enemies with the Molten trait are granted Fire resistance and add Fire damage to their normal attacks. They also exhibit a pair of Fire-based special attacks. As they move, Molten creatures leave a trail of painful lava pools. When they die, they explode in a fiery bast.
*Mortar *(Level 22) - The Mortar monster launches a quick volley of firebombs at the hero every 4-5 seconds. The monster will keep tossing bombs when he dies. Minions can also spawn with this
*Nightmarish *(Level 0) - Any rare monster and its minions of all levels can spawn with this. This imbues a monster's attacks with an element of Fear. Any attack by a Nightmarish foe has the chance to send your character fleeing in terror.
*Plagued *(Level 14) - All monsters at level 14 and above can be spawned with the Plagued trait. All damage dealt by a Plagued monster is Poison-based. The trait also grants Poison resistance to the monster (including minions) and triggers three special Poison-based attacks.
*Shielding *(Level 22) - Gives the monster a brief period of invulnerability to all forms of damage.
*Teleporter *(Level 0) - The teleporter trait allows monster to zap aroudn the field of battle, phasing away when attacked only to jump back next to you moments later for a counterattack. The trait has no effect on damage or resistances.
*Thorns *- All Champion and Rare monsters (but not minions) above level 26 can have the Thorns trait. When you strike a Thorns-imbued foe with a melee attack, you suffer automatic damage in return.
*Vampiric *- The vampiric trait allows monster to literally feast on the damage they inflict to you by turning it into health for themselves.
*Vortex *- This trait allows monsters to draw their foes into close quarters, so Vortex is particularly dangerous if your character relies on ranged attacks. The ability itself doesn't inflict damage, however.
*Waller *- Waller allows champions monsters imbued with the trait to erect impenetrable barriers on the battlefield for brief durations of time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Every monster will be immune to physical, fire, ice, lightning, and holy damage. Making the only viable damage magical.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

It seems there are a lot of big Diablo fans at Wallmart:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

I think they had an illegal write that.


All Wal-Mart jobs are held by illegals now.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2012)

I'm having second thoughts about the CE that I've ordered.

Is it really worth the extra dosh for the CE?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

No.

That's always the answer. To any game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> The was the original plan but got changed.



Yeah, I know. It's the fact that Blizzard actually considering mercenaries only available in normal at a certain point in development that surprises me.


----------



## insane111 (May 11, 2012)

l
o
l


----------



## blackbird (May 11, 2012)

^ Look five posts up.



Black Wraith said:


> I'm having second thoughts about the CE that I've ordered.
> 
> Is it really worth the extra dosh for the CE?



No. I'm usually quite keen on CE versions of "big games", but I knew from day 1 that this one had next to nothing to offer me.


Diablo skull - Nice paper weight... when you were 14, your parents' basement was your "Lair" and D&D was the shit.
4GB USB w/ D2+Exp - With D3 out, you won't ever go back to D2 and a more aesthetically pleasing flash-drive can be gotten for ~$10. 
Fetish Shaman WoW pet - You won't play WoW. 
StarCraft II portraits - You won't have time to play SC.
D3 character wings - Other players, myself included, will make fun of you and tell you to go back to Aion.
Armor dyes - You won't bother with it. The sets already look awesome.
Behind the scenes DVD - Why? You didn't even bother with the developer diaries on the official site.
Artbook - You'll read it once on the can and then put it away.
Soundtrack - You won't listen to it outside of the game, where it'll feel out of context.

But different strokes for different folks.


----------



## insane111 (May 11, 2012)

I think this is new


----------



## Coteaz (May 11, 2012)

What is Diablo 3?

The corruption eating away at our childrens' souls. Or was that diabetes...


----------



## Overwatch (May 12, 2012)

Imperius is a douche.


----------



## insane111 (May 12, 2012)

Nows your chance to get CE if you still want it, Walmart is taking more orders


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

blackbird said:


> No. I'm usually quite keen on CE versions of "big games", but I knew from day 1 that this one had next to nothing to offer me.
> 
> 
> Diablo skull - Nice paper weight... when you were 14, your parents' basement was your "Lair" and D&D was the shit.
> ...



Diablo skull : If i ever manage to buy a house, and have the space to make a "libary" area, im going to use the skull as a candleholder, and not clean the wax off. Give it a bit of that dark-sorcery vibe 

USB Drive : Im going to prob end up giving my old copy of D2+exp to a friend of mine, who lost his a cple years ago, and having a soulstone laying around on my desk will look neat.

Wow Pet : I may go back to playing wow, or maybe ill sell the pet to somebody who still does.

SC2 Ports : I'll admit this is useless to me

Wings/Dyes : Thats just your jelly speaking, bb. My angel wings will be bitchin'. The dyes, meh. Thats a take/leave thing w/ me.

Dvd : A "meh" thing for me. Maybe something to watch when im drunk and bored.

Book : Need something to read on the crapper, at least once. Can loan it out to artistic friends for SINspiration/bathroom needs.

OST : They may have some actual "full" songs on there, stuff that wont feel out of place besides ingame, ya never know. And im a bit of an audiophile anyways, so..

Only a cple more days until we do battle, friends


----------



## JH24 (May 12, 2012)

It's weird how I never could get really excited about this game, but now the release date is coming, I'm really starting to feel this is one game I shouldn't miss.

I watched several video's and read up information about this game, and I'm really starting to like what I've seen so far.


I'm especially loving the playable characters and all the possibilities you have with them. The only problem I have is that I don't know yet which character to choose, they look all very fun to play.


----------



## Zaru (May 12, 2012)

insane111 said:


> You should like it then, it's not nearly as bland as D2. Champions/rares in particular require a lot of strategy, I don't think I saw anyone post the list of monster affixes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That reads promising (as long as such abilities are shown beneath the monster's name, like in D2)


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

It looks like target.com also still has the CE avail, just not for in-store pickup. Looks to be delivery-only


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I'm wondering, what will the main source of challenge be in higher difficulty levels?
> I never liked the whole "we'll just increase their hp and slap more resistances on them" thing lots of games, including Diablo 2, did. It really damages the enjoyment when your attacks are hardly affecting normal enemies. That's not really additional challenge, it's more like additional time wasting. I want to feel powerful. (That was really a big issue in D2 in the beginning, since you hardly had any abilities and you just clicked and clicked and clicked in mind-numbing repetition)
> 
> I much prefer when positioning, skill timing and teamwork become more important, because the enemies are more dangerous if you fuck up.



Blizzard claims Inferno's mob AI is more aggressive as opposed to normal mode where they basically stand around waiting for you to kill them. Monsters rush towards you and tend to have annoying suffixes and affixes like teleport and duplication.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Nar, did you manage to get your hands on a CE yet?


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Nar, did you manage to get your hands on a CE yet?



Nope. Walmart has one but they don't ship overseas so I'm waiting for somebody I know to get online to do me a favor and it will probably run out by then


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Where do you live, and did you try checking target.com, see if they ship international?


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

I live in Portugal, and I'm looking at target.com frantically trying to spot information but I must be having a colossal brainfart because I don't know how to buy from here:


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Either they litteraly soldout since i posted about checking target, or you have to be signed in (never shopped their site) to get the "add to cart" button..


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

It sold out


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Know anybody stateside who'd be willing to buy it from walmart for you?


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

I do, but they're not on. I'll wait and hope for the best. They're two people I trust completely, some of my best friends in fact.

Guys, if you live in the states go grab your copy from walmart.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Well, good luck.

Hopefully this will be a bit of a lesson for ya, too. We had months to set aside $ for the CE, so we could jump on the pre-order once it was avail 

If i bump into you in-game and you didnt manage to get it, ill try not to let my awesome angel wings smack you in the face 

Though i did try the few sites i could think of for ya. Newegg, playasia, bestbuy. Everybody is sold out, and the only solid listing i could find was for $190 on ebay


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Well, good luck.
> 
> Hopefully this will be a bit of a lesson for ya, too. We had months to set aside $ for the CE, so we could jump on the pre-order once it was avail
> 
> ...



I was on the fence about buying the CE for so long, and then I realized I really never buy CEs and Diablo is a big deal to me. Now it's hell to get it.

The wings are pretty pimp, but they won't go with my Barbarian either way


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I think this is new


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Man, amazon better not fuck this order up for me.

I got my preorder in on the 15th of march, and there's quite a few postings about how amazon has over-sold their PrE's in the past, and it ended up being canceled on the customer.

Id think that 2 months prior would be in the safety zone.. if they end up canceling my order, my rage will ignite the very fabric of the cosmos 

Even double-checked with amazon's live chat support, and the guy said my order was golden.. but still..

And your barb is simply too much of a vegan to sport those wings, nar. Its alright, i still like you.


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

I AM SO PUMPED FOR THIS GAME AND THAT TRAILER WAS SO AWESOME


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Man, amazon better not fuck this order up for me.
> 
> I got my preorder in on the 15th of march, and there's quite a few postings about how amazon has over-sold their PrE's in the past, and it ended up being canceled on the customer.
> 
> ...



The wings will be perfect for my Monk.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I AM SO PUMPED FOR THIS GAME AND THAT TRAILER WAS SO AWESOME



Did you see that animated short bliz released a cple days ago? Was pretty nice..

And yes, i cant wait. HNNGGGGGG


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

Just saw this:


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I AM SO PUMPED FOR THIS GAME AND THAT TRAILER WAS SO AWESOME



According to DiabloFans the CE is available on Amazon.com.



Just checked. It's available:


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Wow, you're right. Its listed as avail. now

Hey naru, you better be lurking and jump on this. Though take it with a grain of salt.. having the pre-order avail. soo close to launch..

If he's gone offline for the night..


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Wow, you're right. Its listed as avail. now
> 
> Hey naru, you better be lurking and jump on this. Though take it with a grain of salt.. having the pre-order avail. soo close to launch..



I've PM'd him as he's not online so hopefully he sees the email for the PM.

This is probably going to be the last time anyone gets a chance.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I've PM'd him as he's not online so hopefully he sees the email for the PM.
> 
> This is probably going to be the last time anyone gets a chance.



And not have to pay a cple hundred dollars over retail thru sites like ebay


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

GOD DAMNIT WHEN I GOT THERE IT WAS NO LONGER AVAILABLE

It SAYS it's there but then:

We're sorry. The item Diablo III: Collector's Edition is no longer available from the seller you selected. To see if it's available from another seller, click here to return to the item's product detail page.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> GOD DAMNIT WHEN I GOT THERE IT WAS NO LONGER AVAILABLE
> 
> It SAYS it's there but then:
> 
> We're sorry. The item Diablo III: Collector's Edition is no longer available from the seller you selected. To see if it's available from another seller, click here to return to the item's product detail page.



Its still listed as avail. for pre-order when i went there (just now).. Though im not going thru the steps to buy it (again)

Edit : just tried adding it to my cart. Amazon be trolling


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

This is fucking chinese water torture ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> This is fucking chinese water torture ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)



-sympathy pats-

Well, guess you can just hope that your friends here come thru w/ walmart.. and at least you still have it on digital, so you're still going to be playing the game.


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

I swear if walmart runs out of stock before I manage to get one I will throw myself out the window.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Just the link for the "wrath" short, incase you havnt seen it yet nar


----------



## insane111 (May 12, 2012)

I think Wal-mart might be full of shit and will be cancelling many thousands of orders tomorrow, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I think Wal-mart might be full of shit and will be cancelling many thousands of orders tomorrow, but I guess we'll see.



Thats what im fearing, to be honest. They still have it up as avail, and you know word has spread like hellfire that its there. Im sure they DO have hundreds, if not thousands, of order's by now.

There is no way that bliz has that many sets made (thousands) just for 1 retailer, at least for a CE release.


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I saw that animated short, thought it was kinda meh that the Archangels can beat Diablo


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Yeah I saw that animated short, thought it was kinda meh that the Archangels can beat Diablo



Well they did gang up on him. Id think that the 5 strongest AA's COULD take on a single pe and win.

Now had all 3 pe's been there..


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

According to the DF thread it got sold out straight away, looks like about half an hour.

Really unlucky Naruto

EDIT:


Maybe I should have ordered from them


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

Well, I finally got it ordered from walmart.


----------



## insane111 (May 12, 2012)

Hell yes I got one! I couldn't order from Walmart, but newegg is taking orders again

edit: Nevermind I must have checked at the perfect time, I think the one I took was the only one left lol


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

Grats everyone!


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Well, I finally got it ordered from walmart.





insane111 said:


> Hell yes I got one! I couldn't order from Walmart, but newegg is taking orders again
> 
> edit: Nevermind I must have checked at the perfect time, I think the one I took was the only one left lol



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D1cap6yETA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## insane111 (May 12, 2012)

Walmart charges $10 for shipping+tax too, screw them. Both are free on Newegg


----------



## Coteaz (May 12, 2012)

I knew I should have ordered a CE to re-sell.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

These are the final spoiler rules. Please be sure to follow them.

*Spoiler Rules*​

All discussion on the game's story and info that has not been released before release (After the Skeleton King fight) must be posted in spoiler tags. 
If it's a link to an article with spoilers, including reviews with spoilers, post only the link in a spoiler tag.
If it's an image, post a link to the image in spoiler tags and not as an image.
If it's a YouTube video, do not post it in YouTube tags, post only the link in a spoiler tag.
Make sure that you write that the spoiler tag contains a game spoiler as spoiler tags are used for other purposes too.
No spoilers in the avatar or signature in any format; images, GIF's, videos etc.  
Spoiler tags MUST be used until at least 1 week after the release of the game. If it is determined that many users here have not finished the game in the first week then this limit will be extended a further week.

*Anyone breaking the rules will be reported and most probably negged all the way to the Burning Hell.*​


----------



## blackbird (May 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I live in Portugal



Then y u no wanna play on Europe? We barely have a full team. 

*To all the Eurofags out there, namelessly lurking about this thread: *
Step forward with your BattleTags and sign up now! 

Don't let the salty e-tears and excessive use of Caps Lock, that your ancestors, peers and especially minors, relentlessly resorted to on forums, in GM correspondences and in random tech support e-mails, whining and moaning about how Europe always were getting games after the U.S., be in vain! 
For once, Blizzard listened, and in three days time you will get a seven hour head start in the most anticipated game ever. Use it! Abuse it! Earn it!

Over the years countless of our most devout spokesmen and women have made the ultimate sacrifice - the permaban, on the Altar of Justice, voicing our case, enduring endless amounts of name-calling, negs and spiteful PMs on the way. DO NOT LOOK AWAY! This is their finest hour. 

​


----------



## fireking77 (May 12, 2012)

Well i'm a very lucky guy, one of my friend had 2 CE preorder (each from different shops) and said i could  have one for $25 very good day today .


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Then y u no wanna play on Europe? We barely have a full team.



The friends I have IRL don't mind playing in the US gateway and frankly there is way too big a problem with language barriers in Europe. It leads to a lot of frustration, and in more extreme cases, dickishness.

So I invite you to join us in the American servers


----------



## blackbird (May 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> The friends I have IRL don't mind playing in the US gateway and frankly there is way too big a problem with language barriers in Europe. It leads to a lot of frustration, and in more extreme cases, dickishness.



That is true. Diablo II and WarCraft III caused me much grief due to language barriers. The lack of German and Russian servers particularly concern me. 

Still, there's the time difference and possible latency issues (not to mention my glorious seven hour head start! ) to poke holes in the American dream. Between the devil and the deep blue sea...


----------



## stavrakas (May 12, 2012)

blackbird said:


> *To all the Eurofags out there, namelessly lurking about this thread: *
> Step forward with your BattleTags and sign up now!



Revan#2963  

Wasn't sure if I'd get the game with semester finals coming up but I'll try to be on at least 2-3 hours per day. Oh and for people who are looking for a party, I must warn you that during my first playthrough I wanna do _everything_, which includes watching all cinematics, reading all dialogue, exploring the whole map and all random dungeons/sidequests.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 12, 2012)

Wrath special animation short.... was so damn badass. This game can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

stavrakas said:


> Revan#2963
> 
> Wasn't sure if I'd get the game with semester finals coming up but I'll try to be on at least 2-3 hours per day. Oh and for people who are looking for a party, I must warn you that during my first playthrough I wanna do _everything_, which includes watching all cinematics, reading all dialogue, exploring the whole map and all random dungeons/sidequests.



I've added you to the list.


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

Is it weird that I can't find enjoyment in anything at the moment? I bring up a videogame or a movie, and instantly put it down because it's not Diablo.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

Amazon did a right dick move.

Until today on my order the fastest delivery option I had was First Class but today a new option came up with One Day delivery. 

I decided to change my option to this but my delivery estimate didn't change and I got charged ?5 more. I changed back to First Class and the delivery estimate went to 16th.

I've also just learned that those who kept to First Class should get the game on the 14th whereas those who paid more will get it on the 15th.

Utter shit.


----------



## JH24 (May 12, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Amazon did a right dick move.
> 
> Until today on my order the fastest delivery option I had was First Class but today a new option came up with One Day delivery.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that. Yeah, that is an outright dick move from them. I don't know much about Amazon, but is there anyway you can get in contact with them? (Support ticket)

In the few times I bought something online I had to contact the support department at least half of those times because they messed something up with my purchases. I hope you'll be able to solve the problem.




Naruto said:


> Is it weird that I can't find enjoyment in anything at the moment? I bring up a videogame or a movie, and instantly put it down because it's not Diablo.



No, it isn't weird. I know the feeling, I'm slowly getting more and more excited for Diablo 3, and I notice some of the other games I play aren't that interesting anymore. The only game I still have lot of fun playing is the Witcher 2, but I'm already nearing the end of that. It would be perfect if I can finish that game just before Diablo's release.

I have that feeling with any game that is about to get released I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Coteaz (May 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Is it weird that I can't find enjoyment in anything at the moment? I bring up a videogame or a movie, and instantly put it down because it's not Diablo.


Eh, just saw the Avengers and it completely took my mind off of Diablo. Shogun 2 Total War is also doing a fine job.


----------



## Zaru (May 12, 2012)

3 days until release and I finally "pre-ordered"


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 12, 2012)

After ME3 and all the dialogue options, I just want a mindless linear gorefest. Diablo 2 was so epic. Blizzard better not disappoint after so many years obsessing over WoW.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 12, 2012)

Finally gave enough of a damn to get my sigil for the Barb.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> These are the final spoiler rules. Please be sure to follow them.
> 
> *Spoiler Rules*​
> 
> ...



So are these going to be in effect for, say.. the first 3 days after release, for those people who are slow to get it, or dont devote every waking moment for the first 24-72 hours playing it? 

Or these just there until release day, after which we can post about all the awesome mobs/boss's we're fighting, and all the gear we're getting?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 12, 2012)

lol @ spoilers for Diablo. 

You uh... kill Diablo. That's the story of every Diablo.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2012)

Actually from what i heard from a friend who works at blizz..


*Spoiler*: __ 



you take diablo out on a date at the end. It switches from a hack n' slash rpg game to a dating sim. They could have just stuck to 1 gender choice for each character, since big D' swings both ways, but wanted to give the players another choice to make


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Yeah, that is an outright dick move from them. I don't know much about Amazon, but is there anyway you can get in contact with them? (Support ticket)
> 
> In the few times I bought something online I had to contact the support department at least half of those times because they messed something up with my purchases. I hope you'll be able to solve the problem.



I immediately contacted them with a live chat and the guy on the other end said that when you change delivery option the system sees it as a new order and therefore they can't do anything about it.

On the bright side I get to have a good nights sleep.



Wolfarus said:


> So are these going to be in effect for, say.. the first 3 days after release, for those people who are slow to get it, or dont devote every waking moment for the first 24-72 hours playing it?
> 
> Or these just there until release day, after which we can post about all the awesome mobs/boss's we're fighting, and all the gear we're getting?



Rules will be until the 22nd 00:01 CEST.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 12, 2012)

I heard the Protoss fleet come in and save the day from Diablo


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I too care about the story for this game and will get extremely pissed off if someone posts a spoiler but once the game is out using spoiler tags for too long will get slightly annoying.
> 
> That's why I think one week should be a minimum and if people are just not finishing in a week then extend the limit to two weeks.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late reply but I will be playing in the EU region.

And of course with a Barbarian.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Sorry for the late reply but I will be playing in the EU region.
> 
> And of course with a Barbarian.



Finally. I was wandering where you'd gone.


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Finally. I was wandering where you'd gone.



This is an extremely amusing typo.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like a love song.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> This is an extremely amusing typo.



What typo


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2012)

If you *wandered *where he'd gone, you'd know where that was, which means you wouldn't be *wondering*.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> If you *wandered *where he'd gone, you'd know where that was, which means you wouldn't be *wondering*.



Oh. That is quite funny.


----------



## insane111 (May 12, 2012)

For anyone who doesn't care about spoilers here's nearly 2 hours of video to ruin everything.

1st video: seems to be all the cinematics in the game
2nd video: behind the scenes disc from collectors edition

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2012)




----------



## blackbird (May 12, 2012)

I don't think reviews will ever matter as little, as they do in the case of this game. 

At this point, I dare say 90% have already made up their minds on whether or not to buy it.


----------



## Coteaz (May 12, 2012)

I don't know what beta this guy played, but it was already better than D2 by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2012)

and Alien#2348 is my tag in case anyone wants to lootwhore together

yurop of course


----------



## insane111 (May 12, 2012)

I'm still debating whether to crack open the CE, or let it sit there for years and sell it for hella money. I think some people have sold WoW ones for over $2000, unless these listings I'm looking at just never sell.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Let it sit there for years.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 13, 2012)

Sooo close now 

I can smell the fire and brimstone already


----------



## Ciupy (May 13, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Finally. I was wandering where you'd gone.



Eh,work,friend's birthday party,more work,even more work...e.t.c.


That's all for the fact that I took two days off from work just for DIII!

I will be dead to the world this week.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 13, 2012)

Id call in sick to work on tues, but one of my boss's is getting it too... so yea..


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2012)

Alien said:


> and Alien#2348 is my tag in case anyone wants to lootwhore together
> 
> yurop of course



I've added you to the list.

---

Where are all the Asian players gone?!?


----------



## insane111 (May 13, 2012)

Went ahead and watched the cinematics since I already knew a lot of the story. They're good, like really good. After seeing them people should watch the behind the scenes thing too, it shows how much work they put into it.


----------



## Ciupy (May 13, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Went ahead and watched the cinematics since I already knew a lot of the story. They're good, like really good. After seeing them people should watch the behind the scenes thing too, it shows how much work they put into it.



Why would you spoil the story for this game..

I mean,heck,the next one is going to come in what,10 to 12 years?

Why wouldn't you want to play the game completely unspoiled?


----------



## Naruto (May 13, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I'm still debating whether to crack open the CE, or let it sit there for years and sell it for hella money. I think some people have sold WoW ones for over $2000, unless these listings I'm looking at just never sell.



There is no guarantee that your CE will be worth that much years down the line. You have to remember WoW's biggest time sink were collectibles and achievements, and so minipets and the likes sold for outrageous amounts if they were unattainable.

Are you willing to gamble on whether or not the Diablo community is going to care much about the wings and dyes?


----------



## insane111 (May 13, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Why would you spoil the story for this game..
> 
> I mean,heck,the next one is going to come in what,10 to 12 years?
> 
> Why wouldn't you want to play the game completely unspoiled?



Diablo's "identity" was spoiled for me months ago, at that point I didn't really care. There's a ton of story that the cinematics don't cover as well, so playing through it will still be interesting.



Naruto said:


> Are you willing to gamble on whether or not the Diablo community is going to care much about the wings and dyes?



Did you see the hundreds of pages of outrage about them giving closed beta testers a stupid exclusive sigil? I don't think that'll be a problem


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2012)

I just tried out Path of Exile open Beta and I have to say that it's pretty boring.

It just feels so slow, attacks feel like they take ages and there doesn't seem to be any 'flare' to the game.


----------



## Coteaz (May 13, 2012)

Oh man. Less than two days. Be still, my heart.



> I just tried out Path of Exile open Beta and I have to say that it's pretty boring.
> 
> It just feels so slow, attacks feel like they take ages and there doesn't seem to be any 'flare' to the game.


Yeah, I wasn't very impressed when I tried it last August. Of course, the only reason I did it then was to ease the wait for D3 (October/November release! Wait...)


----------



## Ciupy (May 13, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I just tried out Path of Exile open Beta and I have to say that it's pretty boring.
> 
> It just feels so slow, attacks feel like they take ages and there doesn't seem to be any 'flare' to the game.



Just like with other Diablo-like games,they didn't capture the "visceral" (and I hate using that word!) feeling of Diablo,the way the characters feel,the way the impact of your attacks feel and look e.t.c.

It's also the same for Torchlight 2 from what I am seeing.

Their best argument is that the game can be played in LAN and that it doesn't have the always-online DRM that Diablo III does.

Not a goddamned peep about the quality of the game or about how much fun they will have with it.

Bunch of wankers..


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2012)

It is a real shame that no other game has been able to get the feeling of Diablo because the more good games that are out there the more we get to play.

I hope at least Torchlight 2 can live up to expectations.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2012)

Naruto said:


> There is no guarantee that your CE will be worth that much years down the line.
> 
> Are you willing to gamble on whether or not the Diablo community is going to care much about the wings and dyes?



Oh, you have no idea how stupid and money wasting the average idiot can be. I've made over 2 grand with CEs from various blizzard titles, mostly over bullshit cosmetic items. If anything it's the dyes and especially the wings that will sell the highest.



Black Wraith said:


> I hope at least Torchlight 2 can live up to expectations.



Well considering that Torchlight 2 is being made by the people that created and made Diablo 1 and 2, I'm sure it's going to a great diablo clone game.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, you have no idea how stupid and money wasting the average idiot can be. I've made over 2 grand with CE from various blizzard titles, mostly over bullshit cosmetic items. If anything it's the dyes and especially the wings that will sell the highest.



I can't wait for the wings. There fucking awesome.


----------



## Ciupy (May 13, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I can't wait for the wings. There fucking awesome.



I think the only classes the wings actually fit are the Wizard and the Demon Hunter.

But on the Monk,the Witch Doctor..and the Barbarian?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> I think the only classes the wings actually fit are the Wizard and the Demon Hunter.
> 
> But on the Monk,the Witch Doctor..and the Barbarian?



My Monk's going to sport the wings like a boss.

I agree with the WD and Barb but the Monk should look good with the wings.


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2012)

Monk would suit the wings, yes.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 13, 2012)

Monk better sport those wings well, since mine will have them too.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 13, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I'm still debating whether to crack open the CE, or let it sit there for years and sell it for hella money. I think some people have sold WoW ones for over $2000, unless these listings I'm looking at just never sell.



Hope the D3 artbook prices are reasonable enough.

Its the only exclusive item I'm interested in from the CE.


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2012)

... it's a tiny artbook. You'll literally look at it only once or twice. The images will be found online.


----------



## Alien (May 13, 2012)

Blizzard drastically increased the number of CE's available for SC2 and D3. The CE of WoW actually really was a collectors item.

You'll be able to resell it for a nice profit if you wait long enough, but not for anything close to 2k


----------



## Ice Cream (May 13, 2012)

Zaru said:


> ... it's a tiny artbook. You'll literally look at it only once or twice. The images will be found online.



Depending on the revealed concept art I would rather have the book itself
as opposed to digital images.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 13, 2012)

The D3 CE isn't anything special in the first place.


----------



## eHav (May 13, 2012)

specially the skull, it seems so tiny when you actually see it being held by someone


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2012)

Just a day left for release!!!!!


----------



## Coteaz (May 13, 2012)

Day and a half.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Day and a half.


This time tomorrow we'll have the games in the drive ready to kill.

You guys can wait a little longer


----------



## insane111 (May 13, 2012)

Install/patch in 11 hours
Sleep
Wake up
Profit


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Install/patch in 11 hours
> Sleep
> Wake up
> Profit



patch crashes 10 minutes in
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2012)

You guys better be ready to help Cain more than these useless bastards did.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZH7DqTsFEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

If you don't want spoilers I would suggest you don't visit DiabloFans website.



Violent-nin said:


> You guys better be ready to help Cain more than these useless bastards did.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZH7DqTsFEE[/YOUTUBE]



It would have been interesting if a Diablo fan answered.


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2012)

13 hours

Dear god, I'm shaking D:


----------



## Jon Snow (May 14, 2012)

Get Max Payne 3 instead. Quality game.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Get Max Payne 3 instead. Quality game.



It's a shame really because Blizzard and R* are two of my favorite game studios and I would have got it if it wasn't for Diablo.

Although I will get it later down the road.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 14, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Get Max Payne 3 instead. Quality game.



I will pirate it on PC, wouldn't dream of playing it on a console Gannicus.

As for D3 getting it in about 20 hours. No midnight sale close to me and am not buying it online.

Hope to see some of you ingame ;D


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Kyousuke (May 14, 2012)

IT'S ALMOST TIME.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

I am so ready for this. 22 hours until I play.


----------



## eHav (May 14, 2012)

you are all so lucky, my game can arrive as late as the end of the week


----------



## ExoSkel (May 14, 2012)

Fuck that shit. I'm not playing this game until I get my hands on the collectors edition.

Anyway, should I go for demon hunter or barbarian? Ranged or melee.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

My game is supposed to arrive tomorrow but Amazon still haven't dispatched it yet.

I'm getting slightly anxious about it.



ExoSkel said:


> Fuck that shit. I'm not playing this game until I get my hands on the collectors edition.
> 
> Anyway, should I go for demon hunter or barbarian? Ranged or melee.



I don't like the DH but from all the reports we're getting it's supposed to be a very strong class later on.

Personally I'd go for the Barb out of the two.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

8:06 AM PDT and can't install. Blizzard, what liars. 

Rage on B.net is hilarious though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> My game is supposed to arrive tomorrow but Amazon still haven't dispatched it yet.
> 
> I'm getting slightly anxious about it.
> 
> ...



And that's why I don't use Amazon anymore.

Man it's so close. Yet so far away.


----------



## MrCinos (May 14, 2012)

*Installing D3* I hope I would be able to quickly fall asleep in my current overhyped state today, before finally playing it tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

Installing it now so that hopefully when the CE comes tomorrow I'm ready to play.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

Got mine installing. Music is nice.


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2012)

Finally installing it now.

Even the install screen is so..polished!

And now the wait for 7 more hours..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

77% 

Then I get to... masturbate for 13 hours straight.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

D3 installed...updated...game runs...

All prerequisites have been cleared. 

Also, it apparently remembered my settings from the Beta. Interesting.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

Installed it and I tried logging in but it said Bnet was down for maintenance.

I was hoping that they fucked something up so that we could play.



Coteaz said:


> D3 installed...updated...game runs...
> 
> All prerequisites have been cleared.
> 
> Also, it apparently remembered my settings from the Beta. Interesting.



I thought that was quite interesting too and surprising.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

You can watch all the ACT 1 intro videos though.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

I think I'll go fall into a coma for the next 15 hours.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

I'm just going to do Monday stuff.

An 8ball, a pint of McCormick's brand vodka, three dead hookers, and a video camera.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can watch all the ACT 1 intro videos though.



This is a spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I watched the Monk's Act 1 intro and was a little disappointed that they used this artistic style for cinematic.

It's awesome that they've got different voice overs for both male and female in the cinematics too. They've really put effort into the voice.


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2012)

Weird..I don't have any gameplay options listed in the Options menu..

No Elective Mode,no nothing.

Maybe you have to sign in first?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Weird..I don't have any gameplay options listed in the Options menu..
> 
> No Elective Mode,no nothing.
> 
> Maybe you have to sign in first?



I think even in the Beta the gameplay options weren't available on the login screen.


----------



## Starstalker (May 14, 2012)

Damn you all to Burnning Hells!

I how to go get my copy at the local gamestore in about 6 hours -.-


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Weird..I don't have any gameplay options listed in the Options menu..
> 
> No Elective Mode,no nothing.
> 
> Maybe you have to sign in first?


Yeah, you need to sign in to make gameplay changes.


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2012)

Thank you Black Wraith and Coteaz,I was afraid I'd forgotten to erase some Beta files and those had somehow screwed my install!

And yeah,nice Tristram theme:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QAuF2LCBWY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Five more hours to go!


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

Four hours? Must be nice.


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Four hours? Must be nice.



Yes.

Yes,it is.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

As we're getting close to release:

*Spoiler Rules*​

All discussion on the game's story and info that has not been released before release (After the Skeleton King fight) must be posted in spoiler tags.
If it's a link to an article with spoilers, including reviews with spoilers, post only the link in a spoiler tag.
If it's an image, post a link to the image in spoiler tags and not as an image.
If it's a YouTube video, do not post it in YouTube tags, post only the link in a spoiler tag.
No spoilers in the avatar or signature in any format; images, GIF's, videos etc.
Make sure that you write that the spoiler tag contains a game spoiler as spoiler tags are used for other purposes too.
Spoiler tags MUST be used until at least 1 week after the release of the game. If it is determined that many users here have not finished the game in the first week then this limit will be extended a further week.

*Anyone breaking the rules will be reported and most probably negged all the way to the Burning Hell.*​
--

I know some may think I'm harping on about this a little too much but spoilers are serious business.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

There were trolls spamming spoilers in all of the installation-related threads on B.net this morning. Fortunately I avoided them, but a lot of people were pissed.

Oh, and the  has been updated with gems, legendaries, etc.


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2012)

I spent my entire day being productive: chores around the house, cleaning, taking care of the laundry, dishes, calling my landlords about some problems with my roof, complaining about irregularities in my electrical bill, buying cat food and litter, buying a week's worth of food, sorting out school papers...

I think I've gotten pretty much everything out of the way. Took a cold shower a few minutes ago, took out the trash and now I'm petting my kitties.

My body is ready.


----------



## eHav (May 14, 2012)

looking at the legendary items, the really end game ones have usually one of 3 possibilities on the stats, betwen int dex and str. does ti get generated based on the character that it drops for, as in barbs have it drop with strenght, monks with dex, wd with int, or is it really random and we must trade with people to get the one suited for us?


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

It's allll random. You could get lucky...or not.


----------



## eHav (May 14, 2012)

also, can someone explain blacksmith plans to me? are they random drops?


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2012)

eHav said:


> also, can someone explain blacksmith plans to me? are they random drops?



Yeah,I think the top-tier ones are drops.


----------



## eHav (May 14, 2012)

well considering the amount of mats you need from inferno to make the best ones, you will probably get the plans to drop by the time you have mats. i see this being something really good to sell in the AH


----------



## Zaru (May 14, 2012)

Well I'm never going to see any of that top tier stuff since I have no intention of playing hundreds of hours in inferno or spending additional money


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2012)

I actually want to just finish Inferno with my Barbarian character.

Even once will do..

If some insane legendary artifact drops for me there..who am I to complain?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp5ekMlQvi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

Man, this day is gonna fucking drag ass. I can feel it in my dick.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, I have zero motivation to play any other games.


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2012)

I'm going to take a sleeping pill and just sleep through this. Then I'll wake up with full energy


----------



## Zaru (May 14, 2012)

Amazon sent my game an hour ago. What are the chances of it arriving tomorrow morning?


----------



## insane111 (May 14, 2012)

video of the angel wings


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Amazon sent my game an hour ago. What are the chances of it arriving tomorrow morning?


Zero, unless you have overnight shipping.

Also, those wings just look silly.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

After a whole day of checking Amazon and also talking to an American woman who was absolutely useless. My D3 CE has finally shipped!

Now for a good nights sleep to get ready for tomorrow. Although last night I had a Diablo related dream where Diablo was massive, picked up Imperious and burned him till he became black ash.


----------



## insane111 (May 14, 2012)

Did your CE ship Naruto? Wal-mart cancelled a lot of peoples orders today, saw that coming from a mile away with how long they were taking orders.


----------



## fireking77 (May 14, 2012)

The day is here xD. going to pick my copy up right now then off to school


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2012)

I haven't gotten any cancellation message, dear god I hope everything's alright. I won't get mine until the 24th. It's cool, as long as I can play the game, which I can, through the standard edition.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 14, 2012)

My CE copy is in the process of going out to shipping right now. 

Still have to wait until i get home from work tomarrow to get it started, though


----------



## blackbird (May 14, 2012)

30 minutes left! 

And of course, of all days, my ISP decides that tonight should be maintenance night, spanning about two hours at most from 3 a.m..


----------



## JH24 (May 14, 2012)

I'm not sure but for people in Europe the game will open within 40 minutes, right?

I was planning to stay up for longer and play a little, but I'm too tired. I'm going to sleep.


To anyone who can or will be able to play the game today/tonight. Have fun!


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2012)

I am going to make a toon in the EU servers, setup my hotkeys, fart around a little bit and then take a sleeping pill and play this properly in the US servers 10 hours from now.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 14, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I'm not sure but for people in Europe the game will open within 40 minutes, right?
> 
> I was planning to stay up for longer and play a little, but I'm too tired. I'm going to sleep.
> 
> ...



Servers open 12am PDT even for EU folks.

Gonna buy it in about 11 hours.


----------



## blackbird (May 14, 2012)

Canned the idea of playing on U.S. servers. Rest of the server is at work, when I have time to play, and when they return, I go to bed... at least after the first week or two. 

I'll just stick to the (minority of?) cool people on EU.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 14, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Install/patch in 11 hours
> Sleep
> Wake up
> Profit


Lol, that's about the shape of my plan. But I'm willing to bet I'm going to be bad and stay up too late and not feel getting up at 3 a.m. (damn you, pacific time!) Should be fun seeing what kind of queue line happens for that first day. Maybe I can push my husband off the bed and he can stick us in queue while I nap some more.


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2012)

15 minutes until Diablo 3 will be playable in the EU..

The longest minutes in my recent memory..


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2012)

Jesus, Blizzard is retarded. 

Tried to install D3, get the error "Diablo 3 requires a newer operating system to run," I'm running Win7 fully updated. Switch to Service Pack 3. It installs.


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2012)

In seven minutes my real life basically ends.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

WINGS! 

I'm gonna rock them faggoty things. Everyone prepare to be jealous.


----------



## Zaru (May 14, 2012)

So I read some asians beat the game (on normal) already


----------



## Alien (May 14, 2012)

Digital copies in some Asia countries are refusing to work unless they're cleared manually by Blizzard employees

one by one...


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So I read some asians beat the game (on normal) already



Yep.

A speed run I think.

But why would they want to spoil the experience..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

Fucking Koreans.

I'm glad their shitty shit is separate.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

I would laugh a little if the Asian digital problem hits the EU/NA launch too.

Laugh, then die inside.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_gst-Ryh3g[/YOUTUBE]



Seraphiel said:


> Servers open 12am PDT even for EU folks.
> 
> Gonna buy it in about 11 hours.



No.

EU is open now at 00:01 CEST or 11pm GMT 14th.


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2012)

Error 37


----------



## blackbird (May 14, 2012)

Naruto said:


> In seven minutes my real life basically ends.





Coteaz said:


> I would laugh a little if the Asian digital problem hits the EU/NA launch too.


Careful, my installer already crashed once twice. Error 108.


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2012)

That spoiler button, is it an actual spoiler? Because I'm not clicking it.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

I'm getting error 75.

Lucky I don't have the game then.


----------



## Zaru (May 14, 2012)

Just a humorous image bro

Guys, if you spoiler tag something, but it's not an actual spoiler, mention that. Otherwise people will avoid it like the pest


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Careful, my installer already crashed once twice. Error 108.


Mine didn't. 

Also, not a spoiler Naruto.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

Now I'm getting error 37.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

What's error 37?


----------



## blackbird (May 14, 2012)

Naruto said:


> That spoiler button, is it an actual spoiler? Because I'm not clicking it.


Only a spoiler of life. 

... 

No, it isn't. I just don't like adding unnecessarily to scroll times.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

This is why I will sleep through the midnight launch and log in after all these errors have been dealt with.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

1615 user(s) are reading this topic - For topic on error over at 



CrazyMoronX said:


> What's error 37?



Too many people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

If my game doesn't work at 1am MST like it is supposed to, I'm suing Blizzard.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

I'll give you $5 for court fees CMX.


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2012)

And just on cue,Blizzard's servers crap up.

It's not like they held a stress test for this shit or anything recently..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

Okay, I will cut you in the settlement.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

Login and 'Error 37'



> Due to high concurrency the login servers are currently at full capacity. This may cause delays in the login process, account pages and web services.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause and thank you for your patience while this is being resolved.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> And just on cue,Blizzard's servers crap up.
> 
> It's not like they held a stress test for this shit or anything recently..





			
				Bashiok said:
			
		

> Yeah I spoke too soon, there's a ton of people in-game playing already but the initial rush caused something to melt on the initial login/authentication service.


Some EU peeps are playing, others got caught in the machinery. 

Thanks CMX, I expect a 2000% return on my investment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

2000%?

That's chump change.

Think more like, 2000,0000,000000000000000000%


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

I don't like where you put those commas


----------



## insane111 (May 14, 2012)

Don't know why they didn't just put a queue system in place like every other high traffic game in the universe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I don't like where you put those commas



It's American.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

Koreans beat Normal in 4.5 hours. Obviously they were rushing, but I hope the game is longer than D2.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

Well, the *Evil *of the open beta *Is *most definitely *Back *


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

I could beat Diablo II on normal in like an hour and a half with a full team of people.

So it's already longer.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Koreans beat Normal in 4.5 hours. Obviously they were rushing, but I hope the game is longer than D2.



Why would any sane person look at the time it takes a Korean to beat a game as an indication, let alone a Korean who rushed the game.

Also, we've waited for over a decade for this sequel. Why rush the game, enjoy it, savour it, relish it and take your time killing the enemy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

I bet them Koreans were screaming "KEKEKKEKEKEKE" the whole way while micromanaging both D3 and fourteen Starcraft games at the same time.


----------



## Alien (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2012)

^

No wonder the servers can't handle the launch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

I think that's a little generous. 

Obviously their servers consist of mince inside of wheels.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

Taking notes.


Scamming suckers.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Alien said:


> Digital copies in some Asia countries are refusing to work unless they're cleared manually by Blizzard employees
> 
> one by one...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

Let's scam some suckers!!


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

That DND Scam


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

I remember some guy trying to dupe scam me.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

I've never been scammed in a game, people certainly have tried especially in Eve Online but I was too wise.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2012)

My WoW account's been hacked twice, but luckily my highest level to date is still only 67.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 14, 2012)

Wow, soooo cute.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

I've just logged in.

I think this is the starter edition.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

Starter edition aka endless beta.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

Who wants to buy my SOJs for 250 a piece? 


They're unidentified, but I ran a hex editor and verified they are SOJs.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Starter edition aka endless beta.



I'm not sure but when I upgrade to the CE in the morning I should be able to continue from where I left off.

Does anyone know if this is true?



CrazyMoronX said:


> Who wants to buy my SOJs for 250 a piece?
> 
> 
> They're unidentified, but I ran a hex editor and verified they are SOJs.



I'll give you 200 for one.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm not sure but when I upgrade to the CE in the morning I should be able to continue from where I left off.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true?


It is true. Upgrade to full game and you'll keep your characters.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 14, 2012)

lol DND scam. 

I haven't been scammed yet in any game, though people have tried oh so many times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm not sure but when I upgrade to the CE in the morning I should be able to continue from where I left off.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true?
> 
> ...



All right.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm not sure but when I upgrade to the CE in the morning I should be able to continue from where I left off.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true?
> .



Yeah you'll be fine, I plan to do the same thing tomorrow.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2012)

Played for a little while taking my time and I experienced some lag a couple of time throughout. Hopefully they smooth it out soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

I want my money back already.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 14, 2012)

Hopefully it's ok in 18 hours when I'll be logging in for the first time outside the beta. Though I don't think that'll be a problem.


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2012)

Lag will probably only be a problem in the first 2-3 hours of release.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 14, 2012)

Good thing I'm playing it first thing in the morning. Wonder how high I can get in the first day. Level 25?


----------



## insane111 (May 14, 2012)

some of the Koreans are at act 4 Nightmare, I'm actually surprised they aren't in Hell already.


----------



## eHav (May 14, 2012)

so apparently i can start playing already without having the game with me or the cd key yet.. and i already saw the Beta sigil and we start with much cooler ones so they dont miss on much.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And i just got wirt's original leg


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2012)

Everyone will be slow compared to the Koreans so don't bother trying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Damn them Koreans.

I can't even play for another two fucking hours.


----------



## whamslam3 (May 15, 2012)

im so mad tht the stupid best buy i pre ordered the CE at didnt have a midnight release! gggggrrrrrrr  *transforms into diablo and crushes best buy* lol


----------



## Naruto (May 15, 2012)

Walmart cancelled my CE.

Fuck them all to hell. Whoever is responsible for this needs to get hit by a car.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Naruto


----------



## insane111 (May 15, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Walmart cancelled my CE.
> 
> Fuck them all to hell. Whoever is responsible for this needs to get hit by a car.



Aw, I thought you were safe at this point

Someone posted this site, but I'm not sure how fast it updates


They might still come back in stock off and on in some places. The only reason I got mine was because I checked Newegg right as someone canceled their order (or newegg declined them for some reason).


----------



## Wolfarus (May 15, 2012)

Sigh.

Its left seattle, which is only 40mins away, roughly. I wont be seeing it until mid-late morning, im guessing.

And i still wont be able to play it until i get home tomarrow night. 

Fuuuuuuuu.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Digital copy > physical.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 15, 2012)

My CE > your digicrap copy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Fuck CE's! 

I'mma play this game in 5 minutes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2012)

edit: ah, checked the last pges, it's already been posted


----------



## Wolfarus (May 15, 2012)

I'll admit that id like to be installing/playing it right now, but i think i can sacrifice a few hours in exchange for my CE goodness.

Your jelly is unbecoming of you, cmx


----------



## insane111 (May 15, 2012)

lol stuck at character creation screen


----------



## Naked (May 15, 2012)

Can you guys get on? The servers are getting raped.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 15, 2012)

And therein lies another unforseen boon to me having to wait a day or so to get it. 

By the time i get my physical copy here, i get home, get it installed and whatnot, hopefully these lag/server issues will be more or less taken care of


----------



## Naked (May 15, 2012)

There are people that have already gotten in. Just for some reason, people can't get in right now.


----------



## Naruto (May 15, 2012)

Fuck my life.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 15, 2012)

This about you not being able to find a CE, or not being able to log in, nar?


----------



## Naruto (May 15, 2012)

Everything.


----------



## Nello (May 15, 2012)

Is this game really that good?


----------



## Naruto (May 15, 2012)

We wouldn't know, the servers are flooded and we can't login


----------



## insane111 (May 15, 2012)

"Working to resolve login & char creation issues due to traffic. We've added servers & brought our websites offline"

Or you could ADD A QUEUE, like all of your other games. Dunno what they were smoking.


----------



## koguryo (May 15, 2012)

Error 3006


----------



## Naruto (May 15, 2012)

I am raging pretty hard right now.


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2012)

Sorry guys, but I'm glad there are problems NOW, since it means I won't be too late when I finally get the game and those things are fixed


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2012)

Rural 2Mbit Internet.


----------



## koguryo (May 15, 2012)

Luckily I was able to create a couple characters before I was 3006ed

Edit: Got in again, my characters are all there


----------



## Naked (May 15, 2012)

Also in. Took long enough bro. An hour after it was supposed to.


----------



## Patchouli (May 15, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Its left seattle, which is only 40mins away, roughly. I wont be seeing it until mid-late morning, im guessing.
> 
> ...



Don't stress out to much about it.

I've spent the last 30 minutes trying to log in, but the servers are too full. 

You'll have forever to play to it once it arrives. :33


----------



## koguryo (May 15, 2012)

My battlenet account, not gonna play tonight.  I am gonna wait for my friend to get his hard copy.

US(North America) koguryo90#1311


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

Just woke up, started the game and it took about 30 seconds for my character to show up from yesterday. I was getting a little worried.



koguryo said:


> My battlenet account, not gonna play tonight.  I am gonna wait for my friend to get his hard copy.
> 
> koguryo90#1311



First Asian player on NF. 

Can everyone please post your region too and don't forget to check the spoiler rules in the OP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Fuckin crashed.


----------



## koguryo (May 15, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> First Asian player on NF.
> 
> Can everyone please post your region too and don't forget to check the spoiler rules in the OP.



Oops.  I'm in the US again so the North American Servers, US.


----------



## JustPimpin (May 15, 2012)

I still have to buy a gaming laptop and my D3 copy. It'll take a few months. Im still excited tho lol


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

I guess I got lucky and was able to log on straight away.



koguryo said:


> Oops.  I'm in the US again so the North American Servers, US.





OK, I'll change it.


----------



## JH24 (May 15, 2012)

Just tried out the first quest with Witch Doctor and a Wizard. I still don't know which one I should go with, both feel like a lot of fun.

Graphics look beautiful IMO, and the combat feels very fluid and satisfying. I look forward to start playing more seriously later.


----------



## fireking77 (May 15, 2012)

I was playing for like  hour  or 2 soo much fun.
EDIT: Apparently, Asians have already beaten the game. 

... *spoilers*


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

Just go my CE through the post. Now time to go past the Skeleton King.



fireking77 said:


> I was playing for like  hour  or 2 soo much fun.
> EDIT: Apparently, Asians have already beaten the game.
> 
> ... *spoilers*




*Spoiler Rules*​

All discussion on the game's story and info that has not been released before release (After the Skeleton King fight) must be posted in spoiler tags.
If it's a link to an article with spoilers, including reviews with spoilers, post only the link in a spoiler tag.
If it's an image, post a link to the image in spoiler tags and not as an image.
If it's a YouTube video, do not post it in YouTube tags, post only the link in a spoiler tag.
No spoilers in the avatar or signature in any format; images, GIF's, videos etc.
Make sure that you write that the spoiler tag contains a game spoiler as spoiler tags are used for other purposes too.
Spoiler tags MUST be used until at least 1 week after the release of the game. If it is determined that many users here have not finished the game in the first week then this limit will be extended a further week.

*Anyone breaking the rules will be reported and most probably negged all the way to the Burning Hell.*​


----------



## Wolfarus (May 15, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Now time to go past the *Skeleton King*.



Spoiler..


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2012)

So I really liked the cinematic scene where Tyrael puts his

*Spoiler*: __ 



balls



on Diablo's 

*Spoiler*: __ 



face




Classic Blizzard cgi


----------



## Wolfarus (May 15, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So I really liked the cinematic scene where Tyrael puts his
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I always wondered how Azure Wrath was forged.. now i know


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

The game won't launch for me when I press the play button from the launcher.

Does anyone have a workaround to that? Can't even get to the login screen yet.


----------



## Varg (May 15, 2012)

Been wanting to buy this game for long but have  not been able to till now for  the  lag I would probably get even in the SP..  (512 kbps net  in India)

So  question,  
how much does  the net speed affect the game play?


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2012)

I don't think you'd have trouble with that speed, I'd be more concerned with your distance to the servers. Latency (delay to the servers) is far more important in games like this.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

Got through the fix, level 5 Barb now. Can't wait to get past the stuff I've already done in the beta.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2012)

Decided to try logging in before I leave for work and I had no problems.

Love how fast my SSD loads the fucking game.


----------



## Corruption (May 15, 2012)

I created a Wizard, but haven't played yet. I must go to work now. Once I get home I'm going on an at least an 8 hour gaming binge!


----------



## Qizz (May 15, 2012)




----------



## insane111 (May 15, 2012)

Finished act 1, now I need food! The boss was pretty fun


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

Still on Act 1.

Story spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



CAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECfRp-jwbI4[/YOUTUBE]

They should have given him a CGI ending.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 15, 2012)

Murgh...sleepy. But pulled off the sleeping five hours and waking up at 3 a.m. to play. Was stuck at the character creator for a bit but my husband just kept clicking enter for both of us while I showered so it worked out. We made it to 15 before work, I'm not as dead tired as I thought I would be. 


*Spoiler*: _Game spoiler (boss)_ 



Oh man, I almost got roasted so many times. I'm a barbarian and I'm bad at walking, so...yeah. xD;


----------



## blackbird (May 15, 2012)

Finished Act I with no regrets, having searched every nook and cranny of every map 'n' dungeon back there. 

The game is incredible, especially the CGI and story events blew me away. 
I'm so happy.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

Even at level 9 only, my Barbarian looks so badass.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

I've got the CE but I don't see the wings or the dyes anywhere.

Anyone else know how to get it?

EDIT:
Fixed. Had to start a new character as the first one wasn't made with the CE.


----------



## Naruto (May 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _DON'T CLICK, SPOILERS_ 



CAIN NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## blackbird (May 15, 2012)

To avoid confusion, and potential suicide attempts, perhaps we should specify the spoilers to what part of the game they apply, i.e. "Act I, end".



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Even at level 9 only, my Barbarian looks so badass.



At level 17, my Witchy looks silly as hell, but that's because I prioritize MF like some greedy chump. Although it's starting to take it's toll on survivability...


----------



## Qizz (May 15, 2012)

I heard some koreans 'finished' the game in 2hours, not sure if it's true.

Here is an image, *SPOILERS ALERT!*


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

blackbird said:


> To avoid confusion, and potential suicide attempts, perhaps we should specify the spoilers to what part of the game they apply, i.e. "Act I, end".


I think that would be a very good idea.


I've played about 5 hours and I'm still in Act 1. What about you guys?


----------



## Seraphiel (May 15, 2012)

Don't trade your shield to the Templar before you kill Jondar if you are playing a DH, it breaks the game and you can't login.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

act1


*Spoiler*: __ 



I beat him in beta, but I'm a little disappointed my Barb couldn't get the Skeleton King's massive hammer

lol


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

Act 1 took me ~4 hours, good fun. Found my first legendary (bracers) at level 14 or so. 

On to Act 2.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

act 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, got my first death. Wasn't even taking it seriously, 3 trees and an epic tree named the Old Man took me, couldn't move and they just kept stomping me. Should've kept my distance and not got cornered.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 15, 2012)

So I hear the game is shit. Thoughts?


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> So I hear the game is shit. Thoughts?



Well,whoever said that is a moron.

You can dislike Blizzard/Activision's business practices,but don't mix that up with their games.

In this case,the true sequel to Diablo II.

When it works,it's like pure crack.


Unfortunately,right now I can't get in due to the EU BattleNet crapping itself yet again.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

I logged out for a while and now I can't get in.

Error 75

Here, have a piece of the cake as we wait for the servers to stop fucking up:


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I logged out for a while and now I can't get in.
> 
> Error 57
> 
> Here, have a piece of the cake as we wait for the servers to stop fucking up:



Heh,thanks..


I wonder what is it this time?

The servers were overwhelmed once again,a random bug or what..


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

If you guys want some D3 but can't get on Force's full play through is up. Sadly the quality is not up to his usual 1080p standard.

Obvious spoilers:

*Spoiler*: _Force Vid From the Start_ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvaE8iPeKiE


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2012)

So the far the only thing I really disliked was the final boss of Act 1, nothing in the game looks as cartoony as him. Plus the nostalgia factor going for him really backfired.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

So far I'm enjoying the game immensely.


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So the far the only thing I really disliked was the final boss of Act 1, nothing in the game looks as cartoony as him. Plus the nostalgia factor going for him really backfired.


Really? I thought he looked fine. 

Of course, I wasn't really paying attention to the boss model in that fight.


----------



## eHav (May 15, 2012)

damn i thought people playing this game would be quite older, but looking at the forums where people keep demanding refunds and raging over server issues due to a million people trying to logg in at once...i duno what to think anymore.


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

That happened every week on the WoW forums during the scheduled server maintenance. Those people are completely divorced from the real world and expect launch day with millions of players signing in at once to go completely smoothly with zero errors.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Motherfuckers broke Diablo.


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

Logged out at ~1:30 PM to take a quick break, send an email, etc.

Bad move. 

Oh well, it'll be back up in half an hour


----------



## Alien (May 15, 2012)

Been playing almost nonstop with a TF2 bro. Good times.

Especially when i mash 'e' when low on health and 'y' when i want to say something

fucking TF2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

I quite a game to auction something. 

Fucking fucked.


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

That's what happens when greed gets the best of you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Tell it to Blizzard. They're feeding my greed.

PS: it should be up any minute now.


----------



## Pineapples (May 15, 2012)

Going to be reunited with my barbarian in a few hours


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

act 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



The spider queen was surprisingly easy, finally got a rare piece of equipment,a chest. I have 3 others. I am going to try and sell them on the AH and see if I can get some good gold out of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> act 1
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Everything is easy. 

I got a bunch of rare stuff, but the auction house is so packed with things nothing gets bought.


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

I don't have a rare weapon yet. Pisses me off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

I do.

The "maintenance" being delayed for two hours pisses me off.


----------



## Paranoid Android (May 15, 2012)

games been great when i get to play it. half the time it glitches and doesn't let me in a game tho . expected on the first day tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2012)

Jesus, this always online DRM is REALLY FUCKING ANNOYING.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Shouldn't be. 

You pay sixty bucks for a game and you expect to be able to play it. End of story.


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

All of our characters have been deleted.


----------



## Paranoid Android (May 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shouldn't be.
> 
> You pay sixty bucks for a game and you expect to be able to play it. End of story.



Yeah... i showed up half asleep at midnight and went home and came home to the biggest buzzkill ever.

ah well. i beat act 1 lol


----------



## Overwatch (May 15, 2012)

Shit, man. I just installed.


----------



## Naked (May 15, 2012)

Do enemies scale with level?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Paranoid Android said:


> Yeah... i showed up half asleep at midnight and went home and came home to the biggest buzzkill ever.
> 
> ah well. i beat act 1 lol



Yeah, I beat act 1 today myself. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Damn, Deckard Cain can't die!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> All of our characters have been deleted.



......what?

My barb is still here and lvl 15, I haven't logged out tho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Coteaz trolling hard. If that happened....


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

Don't worry, it will happen soon. 

...

Nah, but it is kind of funny to log in and see an invisible "Level 0" character.

I have heard rumors of achievements being wiped and some characters being lost.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Coteaz trolling hard. If that happened....



lol

Yeah I got trolled


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

I wish I could play right now. I got nothing to do. Not even work.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 15, 2012)

Just grabbed my copy, installing atm. Looks like I have a little wait before servers are back up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

It will take you two hours to install anyway.


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

BLIZZARD OWES ME A VACATION DAY!!1!

Love those threads.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Blizzard owes me a vacation day. 

I took today off and now I got nothing to show for it but a stress-free day of pure bliss.


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, I got 5.5-6 hours of solid gameplay before things went down. No complaints...other than I want to play more.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 15, 2012)

47% of the way through now, unless there's another round of installations awaiting me yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

I'm gonna watch some MMA while I'm waiting. Then there will be blood.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 15, 2012)

Just hit that. Looks like I'll just be waiting around for the servers to come back online with the rest of the NA players then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Gonna beat the game tonight, then it's online play for nightmare.


Who's coming with me?


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Not me for certain.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

YOU SOFT.

I guess it's possible with the servers crashing ever couple of hours I might not finish the game until tomorrow.


----------



## Patchouli (May 15, 2012)

I think I'm just going to wait until tomorrow to play this. 

Playing on launch days is always too much for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

SHUT UP AND PLAY! 

Thirty more minutes it should be ready to go.


You will be back.


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gonna beat the game tonight, then it's online play for nightmare.
> 
> 
> Who's coming with me?


I guess I could add your wrinkled ass to my friends list. 

30 more minutes...until the next delay.


----------



## eHav (May 15, 2012)

logged in, in euro servers. give it a try


----------



## Draffut (May 15, 2012)

Booted up this morning before work.  Made my Witch Doctor. (I always play the Minion classes in Blizz games) Got up to level 6.

It's not to bad so far.  It's definitely not a pinaccle of gaming but I am absolutely playing it when I get home over Catherine, Mass Effect 3, Grimrock, Walking Dead, and TF2: all games I am in the middle of.

Since I seam to get every single skill, I am kind of curious as to where the diversity within classes will be.  Looks like it'll just be one main build with minor changes for specific fights for most classes.


----------



## Naked (May 15, 2012)

I heard somewhere the NA servers should be up by 4:30PM EST.

I got on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Lies and slander.


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

Apparently achievements have been reset.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Achievements? 

:sleepy


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Apparently achievements have been reset.



What a terrible loss.


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2012)

The game is installed... now all I need is that darned key which arrives with my boxed copy


----------



## Paranoid Android (May 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I beat act 1 today myself.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was quite sad during that cutscene. 
He identified many items.... RIP Deckard Cain.


----------



## Paranoid Android (May 15, 2012)

didn't day 9 plan a big event streamathon thing for today? lol


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

Here:


----------



## Wolfarus (May 15, 2012)

Got my ce via ups this morning, got it loaded and whatnot.

And its stalling on the "retrieving hero's" part of the login. Guess ill really have to wait until tonight to offically start it. 

And the diablo skull is fucking tiny


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2012)

This install is taking fucking forever.

I don't remember disc installs taking this long


----------



## blackbird (May 15, 2012)

I don't like the templar. While not quite as annoying, he reminds me too much of BGII's Anomen in both appearance and personality. Love the Scoundrel though. He's like Han Solo. :ho

Anyone wanna join up in Act II on EU? I have explosive fire toads.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 15, 2012)

blackbird said:


> I have explosive fire toads.



Eat mexican for lunch? 

And the rest of your post might be considered a spoiler..


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

Zaru said:


> The game is installed... now all I need is that darned key which arrives with my boxed copy



You can play up to the Skeleton King with the install (starter edition) and then upgrade with the key and continue from the SK.


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2012)

53% install

Fuck yea.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 15, 2012)

Well, looks like Blizz just shut down some servers for a bit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

If I wasn't so pissed, this might actually be funny.


----------



## blackbird (May 15, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> And the rest of your post might be considered a spoiler..



I considered it but didn't reach that conclusion. 

In other news, I now have the Gargantuan... in addition to my putrid puppies. Just lie down, DD.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

Well there ends my session for now, got kicked for maintenance. Managed to get to level 17.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

I'm fucking pissed.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 15, 2012)

Another hour till they're supposed to be back up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Then they'll go back down for an emergency patch in 15 minutes right after it comes online.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

What are you guys on about?

The servers are all fine and dandy.


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

Took an hour walk, servers still down. Good shit. 

BW, we're talking about American servers.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

Oh.

FUCK YEAH! EU!


----------



## Patchouli (May 15, 2012)

Blizzard is twirling their evil mustaches.


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2012)

Finished installing. Servers down.

Fantastic. Time to overclock


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Must be nice being Korean today.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

I wonder if I'll beat the game tonight... hmm.


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

At least the game will be smooth as a baby's ass tomorrow.


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2012)

"Beat the game"
"Playing through normal mode"

Pick one.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

Zaru said:


> "Beat the game"
> "Playing through normal mode"
> 
> Pick one.



Yeah, meant the normal mode play through.

I think after that I'll do some runs with +MF to get ready for nightmare. People have already found legendaries, apparently.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I wonder if I'll beat the game tonight... hmm.


Maybe if you can get in between server reboots and rush through each act in the fifteen minutes of uptime it has.




Coteaz said:


> At least the game will be smooth as a baby's ass tomorrow.


You mean a malformed baby with those scales instead of skin?


----------



## Velocity (May 15, 2012)

At least spoiler tag stuff like that. Some people don't wanna see their lunch twice in one day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

I was going to post that harlequin baby, but I found that first. My bad.


----------



## sadated_peon (May 15, 2012)

So, between timezone differences/server issues/work I have yet to even be able to login... 
Way to fucking blow Blizzard, way to fucking blow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

My poor nephew bought the game with his hard-earned money (I actually gave him the extra 10 bucks since he didn't have enough), and he hasn't been able to play.

And he's black.

Blizzard = racist.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

lol@people demanding refunds.


----------



## Patchouli (May 15, 2012)

I demand a refund.

And continued access to the servers once they're back up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

I DEMAND A REFUND!!!!


But I want to keep the game.


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My poor nephew bought the game with his hard-earned money (I actually gave him the extra 10 bucks since he didn't have enough), and he hasn't been able to play.
> 
> And he's black.
> 
> Blizzard = racist.



Won't somebody think of the CHILDREN?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Poor kid. Luckily he didn't ditch school like he was going to.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

Servers back up for me. Time to eat then continue the journey.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

Time bloody flies when you're playing this game.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

They fucking RESET my Achievements.

Wow...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2012)

Nice to see you frauds are enjoying the game.


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2012)

Loving this single player lag.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Time bloody flies when you're playing this game.



This. And the game is bigger than I though, it's been a day an act so far, although I don't actually play ALL day.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

End of Act 1 cinematic:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy hell. I knew Tyrael liked the humans but didn't think that would happen.

Plus a shitty funeral for Cain


----------



## eHav (May 15, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> They fucking RESET my Achievements.
> 
> Wow...



a friend of mine complained about the same thing. i duno how things work, but i kept all my achievement + won a ton of them when i entered a coop for the second time. however i think i have done events that i wasnt awarded an achievement for. but i still dont have my cd key so im only up to lvl 13 and king leoric, farming gold when i have spare time


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

Not a game spoiler:


Took me around 7 hours to complete Act 1 whilst taking my time.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

act 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Belial is incredibly amusing, by far my favorite evil character so far.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2012)

If anyone here still hasn't posted their BattleTag please do so with your region.


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2012)

Lol, I keep getting disconnected from the game in this one quest dungeon in Act 2. I've had high latency ever since they "fixed" the servers, but now I can't play for 5 minutes before I get the boot.

Apparently loads of people are having this issue across all Acts, so it's definitely on Blizzard's end. I'll just go to sleep and hope they have it fixed by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2012)

Alright I ended up added most of the people who posted their battle-tags for the Americas.


----------



## Naked (May 15, 2012)

Add mine to the list?

NA
Tablo#1124


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Yay, I got kicked off again and can't get back in! 

But my black nephew is still playing.


FUCK YOU! RACIST BLIZZARD FUCKS!


----------



## Dionysus (May 15, 2012)

You can play D3 via your web browser too.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2012)

Damn, I was just thinking of finishing act 2 and it disconnects me right before I get to the final act boss.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2012)

Disconnect in the middle of a boss fight, fucking Blizzard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

It's funny how many people on Blizzard's forum are defending it. 

"It's a server, of course there's going to be problems when a million people log in!"

Really?

When you sell a million copies of an online-only game, you should probably ensure your server can hold a million fucking people. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2012)

Fanboys gonna fanboy.

Looks like the servers will be down for a little while, fuck it......time to go sleep anyways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Even the website went down.


----------



## Corruption (May 15, 2012)

Well got my Wizard to 15, till tomorrow night.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

I'm going to keep trying to log in.


----------



## Dionysus (May 15, 2012)

Beastly machines lagging so badly in SP that you die? That is, if you can log into the game at all. Jesus, don't we all hope alway-online DRM and server-side SP content becomes the norm?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2012)

Can't wait for always online PS4/Xbox 720.


----------



## Alien (May 16, 2012)

Lvl 30 Tank Barb now

oh and


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2012)

At first I was like, "You're level 30 and use that piece of shit?"

Then I was like, .


----------



## Deimos (May 16, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Not a game spoiler:
> 
> 
> Took me around 7 hours to complete Act 1 whilst taking my time.





*SPOILER WARNING*

*Spoiler*: _(you've been warned)_


----------



## Naruto (May 16, 2012)

This is fucking ridiculous, I am thoroughly disappointed. Every time I get home or wake up, the game is down. And like 60% of my achievements are gone, too -_-


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Deimos said:


> *SPOILER WARNING*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _(you've been warned)_



Difficulty:

[ ] Normal
[ ] Nightmare
[ ] Hell
[ ] Inferno
[x] Asian


----------



## JH24 (May 16, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> If anyone here still hasn't posted their BattleTag please do so with your region.




JH24#2152 

Region: Europe


===

Loving the game so far. I'm still in Act 1 (partly because of the server problems) with a level 14 Wizard, and I'm still experimenting with the different skills whenever I reach a new level. I like how your attacks change (visually) with each rune, it seems there will be a lot of variety to choose from in later levels.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Wolfarus (May 16, 2012)

So far so good, getting a decent stream of achivements, and im lulzing at the interactions between leah and the rogue so far.

And gee, i WONDER who the "stranger" is 

Anybody who's finished D2+exp, and payed attention to the bits of lore you got thru dialgue would have figured that out.. 

Loving everything about it so far, found 1 rare barb weapon, deconstructed it for some crafting supplies. Need to get to bed for work tomarrow, but ill be back at it and hopefully finish act 1 sometime tonight, after i get home 

About the only thing i dont like about it is the way they force the skills on you, instead of letting you customize what you want..


----------



## Coteaz (May 16, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> About the only thing i dont like about it is the way they force the skills on you, instead of letting you customize what you want..


They don't 'force' you to use anything. You can pick and choose to use whatever skills/runes you want.


----------



## Corruption (May 16, 2012)

FUCK....I'm working overtime at a time like this, I love it and hate it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 16, 2012)

Wolfarus, you can go into interface options and select 'Elective Mode' for full customization on your skills, putting them in any of the 1-4 bindings and your left and right mouse buttons. Then you have the runes and all that other good stuff.


----------



## insane111 (May 16, 2012)

Nightmare time!

wonder if the rushers are dying over and over in inferno yet


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 16, 2012)

act 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Belial fight was incredible! By far the best thing I've done yet in the game. Really loved it.


----------



## Coteaz (May 16, 2012)

Had my first death in Act 3 normal a while back. Got mobbed by some poison guys + a waller rare. No Revenge proc and 20 poison puddles = dead barb.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2012)

Hey Blizzard.

Next time that you "consider" that Diablo is strictly an online game, you should also consider that that notion doesn't justify a complete elimination of any single player option.

Because if people could just play single player, they wouldn't be cluttering the fucking server like every one else.

Fucking retard DRM severely punishing people who just want to play the game. Is that really too much to ask considering I payed 60 fucking euros for it?


----------



## Coteaz (May 16, 2012)

I don't mind it being online-only. That way I can play the same character for multi and single player.


----------



## eHav (May 16, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I don't mind it being online-only. That way I can play the same character for multi and single player.



i agree with this, however, they could have enabled an offline play of some sort, so we could choose to just play alone when the server mess happens or when they have downtimes etc


----------



## Black Wraith (May 16, 2012)

Naked said:


> Add mine to the list?
> 
> NA
> Tablo#1124





JH24 said:


> JH24#2152
> 
> Region: Europe
> 
> ...



I've added you two to the list.

---

I've died about 5 times. 3 times it was because I got surrounded by elites and got hammered, 1 time when Act 1 boss I accidentally pressed the tab button instead of 'Q' for the potion, last time was:

Act 2 monster:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Those mosquito style monsters in act 2 that shoot out poisonous bugs. Those things are annoying as hell.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 16, 2012)

act 3 is breathtaking, the scenery itself is just absolutely amazing and the fights are badass as well


----------



## JH24 (May 16, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I've added you two to the list.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Thanks.


I've died around 10 times I believe. Most of the time against those special groups of monsters, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



like the ones which had vortex or teleporter as an ability.



I feel the same about those monsters as well.


Game looks very nice, I especially like the art style, really makes it feel like a painting.


----------



## Coteaz (May 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Act II & II_ 



Steven Blum was right. We were being manipulated all along. Kulle was the good guy, and Diablo would have never been resurrected as the Prime Evil had we sided with him.

Still he dropped some nice loot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> *Spoiler*: _Act II & II_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The evil guy was actually evil all along?

Gee golly, who saw that one coming?


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2012)

ctwo#2352
europe

got to act 2 playing a babarian

explosive cleave is totally awesome


----------



## Coteaz (May 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Uh no, Kulle was telling the truth and had we sided with him, Adria would have never gotten her hands on the black soulstone.

I mean, he was a major dick...but right.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 16, 2012)

It's downloading I can't wait to play. I don't know if I should play a barbarian or a wizard though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

Is this legit ? Oo


----------



## Black Wraith (May 16, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> act 3 is breathtaking, the scenery itself is just absolutely amazing and the fights are badass as well



In interviews with Bliz employees most said that Act 3 was their favorite.



Muk said:


> ctwo#2352
> europe
> 
> got to act 2 playing a babarian
> ...



I've added you.



Fluttershy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please edit it to say that it could be possible spoilers for secret level and check the OP.


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2012)

Still on Act 1. Don't have much time on my hands currently, and I could barely play yesterday due to the servers. I am currently


*Spoiler*: __ 



Getting that skeleton crown


----------



## Ciupy (May 16, 2012)

This game.

Holy shit,this game.

I think this may be my favourite Blizzard game to date,even better than Warcraft 3..


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2012)

Scratch that, unplayable again.

Off to do something else for a few more hours.


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2012)

is it normal that the barbarian is OP?
i mean i leap in with 300% armor, stun them and then 1 shot them with a rupturing cleave 

and for good measure if the boss is still not dead i use earth quake to fry him while he's still stunned


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 16, 2012)

Earthquake is so good it hurts.


----------



## Ciupy (May 16, 2012)

Yeah,the Barbarian is incredible.

So fun to play and the feel of it is so good.

Like a one-man army.

They weren't kidding about that!


Heck,even the voice and the character itself is badass.

You do feel like a grizzled veteran who is trying to acomplish the impossible.

I love his lines and how he treats the other characters.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 16, 2012)

Muk said:


> is it normal that the barbarian is OP?
> i mean i leap in with 300% armor, stun them and then 1 shot them with a rupturing cleave
> 
> and for good measure if the boss is still not dead i use earth quake to fry him while he's still stunned



My Monk can do better. Cyclone Strike to bring all the demons close followed by Blinding Flash to Stun them and finish off with Lashing Tail Kick to send them back to where they came from.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 16, 2012)

made a monk

pretty fun, just beat the skeleton king, if i have any complaints its hard to click on smaller enemies


----------



## Overwatch (May 16, 2012)

Pretty good first impression. Though, I hear people are already crying crocodile tears that it's not the same game that came out 12 fucking years ago.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 16, 2012)

Just beat the game on my Barbarian. Was fun as *hell!*

Now starting my Demon Hunter alt, going to start Nightmare tomorrow. It's great this time around, I have gear saved up for my DH and he'll just own things all the time. I'll farm it all beforehand on the Barb.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 16, 2012)

Anyone else selling things on the auction house?


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2012)

I am. Pretty damn cheap too compared to most items.

And nobody is buying them. It's likely not many people are using the auction house at lower levels, even though it's great.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 16, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Anyone else selling things on the auction house?



Sold a bunch of rares yesterday and geared my wizard for act 3 (died a few times at the starting level).

Can't wait to get to level 27 for blizz.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 16, 2012)

Anyone know if I can go back to specific points on Normal difficulty with my Barbarian, and doing it and just logging out after I get the loot without losing any progress after that? I beat the Normal difficulty.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 16, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Anyone know if I can go back to specific points on Normal difficulty with my Barbarian, and doing it and just logging out after I get the loot without losing any progress after that? I beat the Normal difficulty.



Before you start you can chose which quest you want to start at. You won't lose anything, as far as I know.


----------



## Coteaz (May 16, 2012)

Just beat Normal mode (2 minutes before the servers went down again ), now I have to rid myself of all these rares that are taking up inventory space.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2012)

Servers still wacky, but not a surprise. The followers have some amusing lines.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 16, 2012)

Eve Online taking a shot at D3 error codes:




Violent-nin said:


> Servers still wacky, but not a surprise. The followers have some amusing lines.



Follower stuff:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like that the Scoundrel has a thing for Leah and the Templar has a thing for the Enchantress. 

But no one seems to fall for the hero (Mid Act 2)


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 16, 2012)

Battle.net servers down?


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2012)

They shut them down about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2012)

Got the game 16 hours ago, played it for 12.5 hours since then.


----------



## Coteaz (May 16, 2012)

Yep, the NA ones.

Also,

*Spoiler*: _Act III, IV_ 



Notice how we never see Adria again after she goes through her portal? She'll probably be the one to resurrect Mephisto/Baal/whomever in the expansion.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 16, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Got the game 16 hours ago, played it for 12.5 hours since then.



I see you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 16, 2012)

goddamn server maintenance


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 16, 2012)

Just to give you all a taste of the difference from Normal to Inferno:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Diablo normal hp: 127,000

Diablo inferno hp: 75,000,000


----------



## Draffut (May 16, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> If anyone here still hasn't posted their BattleTag please do so with your region.



Draffut#1443

North America

Still only like level 11 Witch Doctor, haven't had to much time to spend on the game since I started a new contracting job last week.  Please add though if you want to run stuff.


----------



## Draffut (May 16, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Battle.net servers down?



You should merge that into one pic.  Cause I am to lazy to do it.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 16, 2012)

For the guys that have finished Normal, what level were you at the end?

I'm at 21 and mid Act 2. 



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Draffut#1443
> 
> North America
> 
> Still only like level 11 Witch Doctor, haven't had to much time to spend on the game since I started a new contracting job last week.  Please add though if you want to run stuff.



I've added you.


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2012)

So I have no fucking idea how spell damage is calculated (I'm playing Wizard). I'd like to know how much damage single spells actually do, but somehow that's not listed anywhere?


----------



## Alien (May 16, 2012)

Just ran around with 3 German guys in Act 1 nightmare. My framerate goes to about 5 when everyone lets rip and it looks like a rainbow vomited over my screen but it was fun as hell.

kackvogel


----------



## Black Wraith (May 16, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So I have no fucking idea how spell damage is calculated (I'm playing Wizard). I'd like to know how much damage single spells actually do, but somehow that's not listed anywhere?



You should be able to press 'Alt' and see the advanced tips or change the settings to enable advanced tips.


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So I have no fucking idea how spell damage is calculated (I'm playing Wizard). I'd like to know how much damage single spells actually do, but somehow that's not listed anywhere?



Intelligence and damage of a weapon effect spell damage, and damage overall.

I'm playing a wizard too


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 16, 2012)

I was level 32 when I finished Normal Difficulty.

I took my time as well and explored most of everything.


----------



## insane111 (May 16, 2012)

Anyone who wants to check out inferno can watch this stream



They're on act 1 (and probably will be for a while)


----------



## Coteaz (May 16, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> For the guys that have finished Normal, what level were you at the end?
> 
> I'm at 21 and mid Act 2.


I was 31 when I killed Diablo.


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2012)

In case anyone is looking to take PvP seriously in this game:


Lead designer said (in August 2011) many times and very clearly that Diablo 3 is not an e-sport game and Blizzard will not be balancing it to be one. The PvP they are implementing (again, as of August 2011) will have matchmaking and thus players will have some matchmaking skill value, but the number will be hidden. There is no PvP "ranking" or leaderboard either. They plan some sort of leveling system for it, but it seemed like the rewards were going to be minor cosmetic things.

Personally, I'm glad they aren't bothering with e-sports. Blizzard is very knowledgeable of how much work and how heavily that influences a game's direction, so if they manage to maintain a "purer" Diablo experience this way, then I am ok with that.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 16, 2012)

Rather enjoyed the AH, wish I could put more than 10 items at a time up but it probably does prevent some market flooding. Just completed Act II.

*Spoiler*: _game spoilers_ 



Belial was a fun fight, really thought he would be a pushover at first. And as for the ending cinimatic...oh lord, the nipple rings. Someone save me from his nipple rings. D:


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2012)

@Stumpy: I'll just plan on getting the best gear possible and owning it up in the arenas. I don't care for it much after that. Nothing serious, just good shits and giggles.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 17, 2012)

Just bought the game today and installing it now. :WOW

BrandonHeat#1967
Americas


----------



## Wolfarus (May 17, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> They don't 'force' you to use anything. You can pick and choose to use whatever skills/runes you want.



Thats not quite what i meant.

In D2 (for example) if i wanted to concentrate solely in the summoning tree (as a necro) i had the option too, or i could concentrate fully on just skeletal summons, and ignore every other skill.

D3 dosnt let you do that. It forces you to follow your various branches, and the only customization option you have w/ that is the runes. I cant, for example, concentrate solely on zombie dogs, leaving my other summon skills unused/locked.

Same gripe with the stats. I dont recall seeing items (yet) that have stat requirements (only level/class), so i can somewhat understand their stance of "well, since you dont have to build stats around your desired gear sets, we'll do it for you", but it still makes it irriitating that i cant choose to invest most, if not all of my level-up points into my class's main stat.


----------



## insane111 (May 17, 2012)

After watching that stream I'll be really surprised if anyone can beat hardcore within the next year, or maybe even 2 years. Most of their success stemmed from respawning and zerging the shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qNs4kI-u_r0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2012)

i am having trouble seeing any friend requests

is anyone else having trouble with it?


----------



## Alien (May 17, 2012)

yup                .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)




----------



## MrCinos (May 17, 2012)

MrCinos#2754 - Europe.

Finally beat Normal difficulty with my 33lvl male Monk (Perun). Took me 25 hours to clear every inch. Started another character, Barbarian (Potemkin).


*Spoiler*: _ACT III, IV_ 





> Notice how we never see Adria again after she goes through her portal? She'll probably be the one to resurrect Mephisto/Baal/whomever in the expansion.


Could be. Though I think it'd be Imperius as main bad guy due to the prophecy and his not so friendly attitude to MC. Provided they won't postpone this conflict for Diablo 4 in 2025  Regardless, Adria should appear as mini-boss in the middle or near the end of ACT V.

That Dirgest demon whom jeweler "God' mentioned is also a possible contender for last boss. Speaking of jeweler, he also hinted that Leah might not be lost forever, maybe we'll somehow ressurect her too


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just bought the game today and installing it now. :WOW
> 
> BrandonHeat#1967
> Americas





> MrCinos#2754 - Europe.
> 
> Finally beat Normal difficulty with my 33lvl male Monk (Perun). Took me 25 hours to clear every inch. Started another character, Barbarian (Potemkin).



I've added you two to the list.



Muk said:


> i am having trouble seeing any friend requests
> 
> is anyone else having trouble with it?



Yeah, I'm having the same problem.


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2012)

why can u only access auction house out of game in the lobby 

sucks balls


----------



## Naruto (May 17, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> For the guys that have finished Normal, what level were you at the end?



32

I explored every square inch of the game. Don't know how that compares to someone who just didn't care much about anything but quest objectives, though.



Wolfarus said:


> Thats not quite what i meant.
> 
> In D2 (for example) if i wanted to concentrate solely in the summoning tree (as a necro) i had the option too, or i could concentrate fully on just skeletal summons, *and ignore every other skill*.



What pleasure do you get out of only using one or two skills?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)




----------



## eHav (May 17, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Thats not quite what i meant.
> 
> In D2 (for example) if i wanted to concentrate solely in the summoning tree (as a necro) i had the option too, or i could concentrate fully on just skeletal summons, and ignore every other skill.
> 
> ...



im glad they evolves past the tree skills. or at least past the fact that we couldnt really try out different things. later they did introduce a respec, but it was a 3 time thing. any error after and you couldnt do anything about it. so at least its good we can try anything now, needing just lvl 60


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)

Blizzard wasn't kidding when they said that they wanted to make white items a waste to pick up. I don't think I've found one that has a sell value of more then 9.

Best NPC line in the game (not really spoilers):

*Spoiler*: __ 




Guard: More of the brutes from below. Captain! What do we do?
Captain: Private, if you need to be told which end of the sword goes where, you haven't been paying attention!


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Intelligence and damage of a weapon effect spell damage, and damage overall.
> 
> I'm playing a wizard too


Well gee I could figure out that much  I was talking about the actual numbers. How much does an arcane missile do compared to an arcane orb etc.


Geralt of Rivia said:


> I was level 32 when I finished Normal Difficulty.
> 
> I took my time as well and explored most of everything.


Did the same and was level 32 as well.


Black Wraith said:


> You should be able to press 'Alt' and see the advanced tips or change the settings to enable advanced tips.


Thanks, I now realized there are advanced gameplay options like displaying damage numbers on impact and stuff like that. It all makes more sense now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)

MLP vs diablo


----------



## Draffut (May 17, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Thats not quite what i meant.
> 
> In D2 (for example) if i wanted to concentrate solely in the summoning tree (as a necro) i had the option too, or i could concentrate fully on just skeletal summons, and ignore every other skill.
> 
> ...



I find the first one of those far worse the second one.  The ability point thing was just a test in who could google the str/dex requirements in their ideal gear and realised almost noone needed points in vitality.  It was rediculous and there is no loss as the 'customization' from that is laughable at best.

The first part with building your charecter in a specific fashion is kind of frustrating though.  how the skills are setup it forces you into very definined builds with almost no uniqueness between two charecters of the same class, and the ease of changing skills weakens that even more.  I don't feel like I am building Draffut the Witch Doctor, I am just building Witch Doctor clone #1344


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)

The white dye you get with the CE is really awesome:


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2012)

Metacritic is officially shit-tier.



3.6 user score


----------



## Naruto (May 17, 2012)

Has nothing to do with Metacritic. Metacritic is an aggregate review site. All it does is quantify an average number of reviews by other people


----------



## eHav (May 17, 2012)

butthurt people have been giving the game ratings of 1 all over websites, so yeah expect user scores to be much lower than they should


----------



## Coteaz (May 17, 2012)

I love the incredible butthurt that goes into all the 0 scores. 

I mean, no sane person would give D3 a 0/10.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)

Monk + Frenzied Shrine makes me feel sorry for the demons.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2012)

Monk looks downright terrifying. I will probably make one later on, but focusing on Barb primarily and my DH after that. I don't really care for the caster classes.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> The white dye you get with the CE is really awesome:



100% agree. My character looks so damn awesome after I threw some white dye on my gear. pek


----------



## eHav (May 17, 2012)

but.. cant you get white dye in the game anyway? the CE edition dye doesnt seem so special


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2012)

what's the best way to farm up for nightmare?

my barbarian's gear is now kinda too low for nightmare


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2012)

Do a few (4-5) Diablo runs before jumping into Nightmare if you feel you need it. Just go 'change quest' and select the last one, a minute of walking and the fight starts.


----------



## eHav (May 17, 2012)

Muk said:


> what's the best way to farm up for nightmare?
> 
> my barbarian's gear is now kinda too low for nightmare



make it? bs gear has to be of some use


----------



## Ciupy (May 17, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> MrCinos#2754 - Europe.
> 
> Finally beat Normal difficulty with my 33lvl male Monk (Perun). Took me 25 hours to clear every inch. Started another character, Barbarian (Potemkin).
> 
> ...



Sooo,I just finished the game with a level 33 Barbarian (a great,great ride) and about what you said regarding the ending:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah,a lot of places where the story could go.

I am sure they won't just leave Leah dead and her soul lost,or the fact that Adria is nowhere to be found or the fact that Chen "The God" did talk about Dirgest.

And I think you are right about Imperius.



I can't wait for the eventual expansion..


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)

^We've got two expansions in the pipeline.


----------



## Ciupy (May 17, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> ^We've got two expansions in the pipeline.



TWO expansions?

How do you know this?

I mean..heck,it would be great!

Maybe higher levels added for the characters,new zones,new loot..


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2012)

eHav said:


> make it? bs gear has to be of some use



I'm at the beginning of nightmare too, and all my equipment is better than what the blacksmith can make. The amount of items I'd need to farm to create any better gear or upgrade the blacksmith at this point is ridiculous.
The only times when the BS was useful until now was when I was lucky with a piece of armor that had 3-4 magical properties.

Is there something amazing at the end of this upgrade road or am I just dunking gold into a dark hole?


----------



## blackbird (May 17, 2012)

Time for a thread title change: The Heavens ARE Trembling. 



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Do a few (4-5) Diablo runs before jumping into Nightmare if you feel you need it. Just go 'change quest' and select the last one, a minute of walking and the fight starts.



That's a good idea, but despite beating him on my first attempt initially, he's killed me four times in a row after that. 

Being immune to spoilers now, excluding those in regard to secrets and Easter Eggs, it's time for me to party... with other people.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> TWO expansions?
> 
> How do you know this?
> 
> ...



A while ago there was a leak with Blizzards game release schedules which had 2 expansions slated.

I think it was legit.


----------



## blackbird (May 17, 2012)

I want a knight type class in a new expansion!

If the Templar negates this prospect...


----------



## Ciupy (May 17, 2012)

blackbird said:


> I want a knight type class in a new expansion!
> 
> If the Templar negates this prospect...



Hell yeah!

A knight-like class would be good..but..

Wouldn't it be overlaping with the Barbarian,or in the case of a Paladin class,with the Monk?


I wonder what exactly Blizzard will bring  to the table.

^Black Wraith

I can only hope the leak will be true.

I could always use more Diablo III in my life!


----------



## Wolfarus (May 17, 2012)

Ive barely started act2, and a few of you have already beaten normal..


----------



## eHav (May 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I'm at the beginning of nightmare too, and all my equipment is better than what the blacksmith can make. The amount of items I'd need to farm to create any better gear or upgrade the blacksmith at this point is ridiculous.
> The only times when the BS was useful until now was when I was lucky with a piece of armor that had 3-4 magical properties.
> 
> Is there something amazing at the end of this upgrade road or am I just dunking gold into a dark hole?



well by the end you have to farm plans, and disenchant decent items you may not need, and farm hundreds of mats from inferno to make the best BS items. sounds like a lot of trouble when you can get lucky and have something better drop but still.. 

i got my cd 10 mins ago, so its time to finnaly enjoy the game.


----------



## Ciupy (May 17, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Ive barely started act2, and a few of you have already beaten normal..



Well,yes.

I have a friend that actually started the Hell difficulty right now.

As for myself,I had some days off from work,the game's servers actually held much better in the EU and I finished it.

Now the co-op mayhem starts in Nightmare and beyond!

So much looting shall be done..


Also,what the heck are we doing?

Playing Diablo III and not posting our characters decked out in awesome loot?

This must be fixed at once!

My level 33 Barbarian:


----------



## Coteaz (May 17, 2012)

Your barbarian looks a lot more badass than mine. My guy is a circus reject right now. 

(It was worse when I had bright purple feathery shoulders)


----------



## Ciupy (May 17, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Your barbarian looks a lot more badass than mine. My guy is a circus reject right now.
> 
> (It was worse when I had bright purple feathery shoulders)



Yeah,that's what dyes are for.

Let's just say light blue and green doesn't suit a heavy set of armor..


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2012)

@Coteaz

Your character names had me laughing, especially your DH.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2012)

My faaabulous Barbarian:



Beat Skelly again. Going to go get some stuff taken care of then it's off to 40+ for tonight. Playing from 6-1 am


----------



## Ciupy (May 17, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> My faaabulous Barbarian:
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Skelly again. Going to go get some stuff taken care of then it's off to 40+ for tonight. Playing from 6-1 am



Goddamnit.

The shield I have is really fucking good..but it's so tiny!

I wanted a tower shield like yours,but no luck alas..


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)

Can't be bothered with the effort to crop the image.

Be warned LARGE:


----------



## blackbird (May 17, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> A knight-like class would be good..but..
> 
> Wouldn't it be overlaping with the Barbarian,or in the case of a Paladin class,with the Monk?



That's what concerns me. From this viewpoint, all the D2 classes have somehow already been covered, and it's hard to fathom a still undisclosed play style. At most I can imagine a shape-shifter. I do miss the paladin auras, and although my Witch does have one, it's by no means the same.


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2012)

Kinda facing a dilemma with my wizard. On nightmare, champions with annoying abilities are more frequent. And I can't do shit when stuff like 3-sided wallers, jailers and vortex monsters appear. As you can guess, my wizard doesn't survive for long when hit by such foes, due to my low damage soak. The diamond shield ability just barely helps me survive NORMAL encounters, but some champions (or bosses like skeleton king) tear through its soak with one or two hits.

Hit and run isn't an option either, since most enemies barely outrun me and have lag-compensated melee range (as in, I get hit by enemies 5 yards away).

So what the hell am I supposed to do? 
I play hit and run mages in almost every rpg, so it's not like I'm not used to the playstyle.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 17, 2012)

Demon Hunter is a ton of fun to play as. Love setting traps and picking people off from a distance.


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2012)

How do the other classes aside from Wizard "talk" during the quest? 
Wizard is so deliciously confident and conceited  He's something like the personification of "come at me bro, I'll beat yo ass" 
Which kinda made the whole story thing less threatening. Trashtalking lords of hell like no one's business.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)

Monks pretty cool about it. As if the demons mean nothing to him.

I love listening to the people around 'town' after every mission. Everyone has their own story and happenings.


----------



## Alien (May 17, 2012)

Game gets easier the more players there are


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)

I love this game

NPC quote Act 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I walk pass a mother and her children:

Mother says to me:Be careful out there! We need you!
Little boy says: Stab those bloody demons in the arse!






Another one:
*Spoiler*: __ 





To her husband: You could use some sleep.
Husband: But I'm not even tired!
Wife: You COULD use some sleep.
Husband: Oh

They were talking about having kids last time I went pass.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> How do the other classes aside from Wizard "talk" during the quest?
> Wizard is so deliciously confident and conceited  He's something like the personification of "come at me bro, I'll beat yo ass"
> Which kinda made the whole story thing less threatening. Trashtalking lords of hell like no one's business.



You can try grouping up with some people in the lobbies, game is so easy as you can just rez each other and have more abilities for situations. But yeah, I've already died 4-5 times on Nightmare, mobs are hilariously hard. Had one that was molten-arcane enchanted, got singed by lava and lazers at the same time and was essentially killed in under a second because I was at the wrong spot. 

My best advice would be to tinker around with all the abilities you have. Maybe Harden Skin or w/e that ability is when you get walled off.


----------



## blackbird (May 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> How do the other classes aside from Wizard "talk" during the quest?
> Wizard is so deliciously confident and conceited  *He's* something like(...)



But wizards are girls... 
I love my WD's personality. He's such a great guy, offering advice and comforting people, weaving in stuff with spirits (he loves those) and death. All sugarcoated in that thick African accent. <3

As for your problem, group with barbs, witchy's (we haz Gargantuan ) or possibly monks... or bring the Templar.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)

Act 2 spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did the young emperor of Caldeum remind anyone else of Queen Amidala from Star Wars?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2012)

I crafted a 70 DPS 1h axe. O.O


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> My best advice would be to tinker around with all the abilities you have. Maybe Harden Skin or w/e that ability is when you get walled off.



I've already put on the best survival skills available to me, since the only useful damage skill is the orb anyway. (Seriously, all the other attacks are almost useless)


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)

Maybe you just need to grind a bit more to get better items?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2012)

Had to share how awesome he looks now (Nightmare gear is really pretty):


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Maybe you just need to grind a bit more to get better items?



I hoped it's possible to get through at least Nightmare with the normal game flow (as in, no extra hour-long grinding sessons for experience, gold and items), since it worked for me in Diablo 2 most of the time. I guess not.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2012)

Have you tried sending your Templar in, dumping your arcane power until he dies, then running out until he's back and doing it again, since the mobs' hp doesn't reset. I don't really use him but I am assuming he can hold aggro sufficiently.


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2012)

I once died while clicking on the dungeon exit but being blocked by like 3 pixels of stone.

CURSE YOU, RANDOM LEVEL GENERATOR


----------



## Alien (May 17, 2012)

Just got a present from one of my co-op partners


----------



## Ice Cream (May 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I've already put on the best survival skills available to me, since the only useful damage skill is the orb anyway. (Seriously, all the other attacks are almost useless)



Which act of nightmare are you in?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2012)

It DC'd me right before I could kill a champion mob at an event.


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2012)

I don't get why you can find "legendary" items on normal
Especially if they suck balls


Ice Cream said:


> Which act of nightmare are you in?


End of first


----------



## insane111 (May 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I've already put on the best survival skills available to me, since the only useful damage skill is the orb anyway. (Seriously, all the other attacks are almost useless)



Same, but I found hydra (with the lightning rune) to be somewhat useful too. It's a constant source of damage and it can't miss.


----------



## Coteaz (May 17, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,that's what dyes are for.
> 
> Let's just say light blue and green doesn't suit a heavy set of armor..


Baby blue + light green + light purple = ???

(_Fabulous_ barbarian)



Violent-nin said:


> @Coteaz
> 
> Your character names had me laughing, especially your DH.


Broteaz appreciates your comment, bro.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)

If you put something on the AH and it doesn't sell it sits in another 'stash' where you can have a max of 50 items.

If you have an item you can't use yet or anytime in the future put it in the AH at a very high price and 2 days later it's in your other 'stash' until you need it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> If you put something on the AH and it doesn't sell it sits in another 'stash' where you can have a max of 50 items.
> 
> If you have an item you can't use yet or anytime in the future put it in the AH at a very high price and 2 days later it's in your other 'stash' until you need it.



That's actually an awesome tip. I'll start using that cause my stash is full and I don't want to pay 100,000 (I don't even have that much due to spending).


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> That's actually an awesome tip. I'll start using that cause my stash is full and I don't want to pay 100,000 (I don't even have that much due to spending).



I've maxed out my first tab.

Things would be a lot worse if gems could not be stacked.


----------



## Coteaz (May 17, 2012)

Wish I could find some black/gold dye though. Haven't looked very hard.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 18, 2012)

What's everyone's stats? List the 3 most important to you.

Level 38 Barb 

8,000 hp
66% damage reduction
500 dps


----------



## insane111 (May 18, 2012)

lol Archon is crazy, I'm killing champions in A3 nightmare in like 5-10 seconds



Geralt of Rivia said:


> What's everyone's stats? List the 3 most important to you.
> 
> Level 38 Barb
> 
> ...



44 Wizard
1522 dps
8682 hp
31% damage reduction

Sounds like you need a new weapon or something, me and everyone I know was a lot higher than that at that level. You can find some pretty good ones on the vendors or AH for around 5k gold.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 18, 2012)

Zaru said:


> End of first



Had quite a few problems at the last act 1 section/boss as well.

Getting more deaths in act 2 so I guess its time to upgrade again. :I


----------



## insane111 (May 18, 2012)

By the way anyone who hasn't noticed, +x-x damage is the best stat in the game


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2012)

so .. D3 game of the year ?  for now anyway


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 18, 2012)

@Insane: I'm running a tank build, so my dmg is intentionally gimped to make elite packs easier.

I'm going to start working in a stun lock build that is completely OP for NM+ Belial and up. Will get a 2h and DPS build for packs and use the stunlock build on elites+bosses.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 18, 2012)

Artisan recipes only drop after Normal?


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2012)

Yes                        .


----------



## Black Wraith (May 18, 2012)

End of Act 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Adria's betrayal was obvious from the start.

Imperious got owned by one finger.






Hangat?r said:


> Yes                        .



Thanks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 18, 2012)

I just got the game like an hour ago and I'm installing it on my laptop. Hopefully I actually sleep after this. But I'm really fucking excited for this game. 

I think I'm going Demon Hunter. My BN name is CBTubeKnight#1566


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2012)

fuck emergency maintenance

blizz why u so bad

been trying to get my hp up for my barbarian to get him ready as a tank 

still hard

btw threatening shout with that 15% extra magical items rune, yeah so good


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 18, 2012)

I hope the maintenance is done by the time I'm finished installing.


----------



## MrCinos (May 18, 2012)

Who showers with blood from his club  Looks pretty bad at the moment. Bought from AH everything with +dex and +vit on each slot (except rings/amulet).


----------



## Black Wraith (May 18, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I just got the game like an hour ago and I'm installing it on my laptop. Hopefully I actually sleep after this. But I'm really fucking excited for this game.
> 
> I think I'm going Demon Hunter. My BN name is CBTubeKnight#1566



What region are you going to be on?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 18, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> What region are you going to be on?


Mine just says global, but I am guessing they can still shut down certain areas or something. 

My character is still super weak, she's just level 8 now. I think it might be bed time.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 18, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Mine just says global, but I am guessing they can still shut down certain areas or something.
> 
> My character is still super weak, she's just level 8 now. I think it might be bed time.



You can play on any of the servers but you can't carry over your characters to different servers. You can also only use the RMAH is your native region.

You should check your region in the options menu.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2012)

Also, I'm Zaru#2305 (playing in europe) 
I'll probably be in need of some damage-soaking pawns helpful companions soon.


----------



## insane111 (May 18, 2012)

Finally beat Nightmare, now it's time for me to get raped in hell 

For some reason I found act 2 to be harder than 3 and 4, in both normal/nightmare


----------



## Black Wraith (May 18, 2012)

Act 4:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Izual was a bloody headache to kill. Kept on freezing me and killing me.


----------



## Scratchy (May 18, 2012)

I was considering to buy the game.

Then I looked at the german Amazon and saw that the game costs 77 euros


----------



## Black Wraith (May 18, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Also, I'm Zaru#2305 (playing in europe)
> I'll probably be in need of some damage-soaking pawns helpful companions soon.



I've added you.

Are there no Asian players on this forum?



Scratchy said:


> I was considering to buy the game.
> 
> Then I looked at the german Amazon and saw that the game costs 77 euros



The best 77 Euros you will spend.


----------



## blackbird (May 18, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Act 4:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Act 1-4_ 



I was surprised with all the familiar faces tbh. While nostalgically delighted most of the time, on second thought I wanted more fresh faces. Leoric AND Izual as sub-bosses was almost too much, but the real laugh was having The Butcher round off Act I, especially when you'd hunted Maghda all throughout the chapter - who you then down like a nobody in the middle of Act II. 
Another laugh was seeing Asheara and the Iron Wolves, arguably the most useless DII mercs, being the only mercenary band to survive the transition from the prequel.


----------



## Alien (May 18, 2012)

Added you Zaru 

If you don't get the add try adding me

Alien#2348

friend invites are borked


----------



## Black Wraith (May 18, 2012)

Just finished the game. Feels a little strange after such a long wait.

Stats:
Time: 22:17
Level: 32
Achievement Points: 660
Elite Kills: 515
Gold Collected: 200,436
Lifetime Kills: 12,227

Attributes:
Str: 174
Dex: 318
Int: 81
Vit: 212
Armour: 711
DPS: 274.57


----------



## Okokami (May 18, 2012)

My copy arrived in the post today.

I find this funny as it wasn't due to arrive until the 28th.
Why can't the post I do want arrive on time?


----------



## Overwatch (May 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Any DH tips for Belial?


----------



## insane111 (May 18, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Any DH tips for Belial?



Are you using Vault/Smoke screen/shadow power? They're all really good


----------



## Overwatch (May 18, 2012)

EDIT: NVM, I finally got him.


----------



## insane111 (May 18, 2012)

ugh I already ran into the invulnerable minion affix in hell, sucks so hard


----------



## eHav (May 18, 2012)

how do you beat them? nvm googled it

im still in nightmare in act 2, and so far i have died like 10 times.. i need better gear, but i didnt feel like farming much


----------



## Lord Genome (May 18, 2012)

anything that can use terror sucks

hate it sooo much


----------



## Ciupy (May 18, 2012)

Anybody post this:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I43GUnZN_s4&list=PLF4638EA9AA11342F&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Draffut (May 18, 2012)

So apparently some Koreans finished the hardest difficulty already.  They just ran 4 demon hunters since they are so horribly broken at the moment.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 18, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So apparently some Koreans finished the hardest difficulty already.  They just ran 4 demon hunters since they are so horribly broken at the moment.



What about the DH is broken atm? I don't play one (Well I do but he's level 10 so it doesn't count) so I would like to know.


----------



## Alien (May 18, 2012)

I was fighting the siege boss with a DH earlier, the demon picked me up and then the DH stunlocked him for the rest of the fight, i didn't touch the ground at all until he was dead. Pretty funny. 

Just finished nightmare


----------



## insane111 (May 18, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What about the DH is broken atm? I don't play one (Well I do but he's level 10 so it doesn't count) so I would like to know.



I think the main problem is that they can go completely immune to all damage and just sit there blasting away. Elemental arrow+skull rune is crazy as well, if stuff is grouped up you can just keep the the whole group permanently feared. Then when you add things like vault/shadow power/preparation on top of all that you practically never die unless you used your skills wrong. Some of their passives are blatantly better than the other classes as well.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 18, 2012)

I went and bought myself a 160 dps 2hander from the AH for 10,000g at level 41. I'm just wrecking everything right now. 

The build:


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Beat the game. Overall was great but I felt it was missing something (not sure what).

Poor Cain and Leah, loved both characters and both die.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 18, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Anybody post this:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I43GUnZN_s4&list=PLF4638EA9AA11342F&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



Should have made her a readhead 

Edit : Also,


----------



## Coteaz (May 18, 2012)

I'm rocking a  right now and it actually tears shit up. 

Furious Charge is amazing with the Merciless Assault rune.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 18, 2012)

I hate using Frenzy cause it will give me carpal tunnel.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




im at beliel, and i dont know what to do on his second form when he makes everything explode. Not sure how to avoid it


----------



## Stonkeep (May 18, 2012)

Does anyone have a spare guest pass to give ? I would really appreciate one.


----------



## koguryo (May 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Friend and I are doing the pony level


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 19, 2012)

I will have to switch back to 1h+shield for Hell and I'm finishing up Nightmare soon. Otherwise I will die like trash with my 2hander. 

I think I'm going to start joining games soon as it's probably easier with multiplayer.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 19, 2012)

Is there a reason why wizards have two lightning signature spells?

Nearing 50 and electrocute seems to be much weaker and less useful than shock pulse once you get the orb rune.


----------



## MrCinos (May 19, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Pretty sure we're going to redeem her soul in expansion and probably resurrect her, or heck, make her an angel in the process. I wouldn't be surprised with an angel scenario since there has been plenty of bullshit in D3 story already. 

We need a new loremaster instead of Cain now, so the odds that she is going to stick around in D4, in one way or another, seem pretty high to me. 




--


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2012)

DH just need to spam Spike Trap on bosses. 6 spike traps = insane dmg.


----------



## Paranoid Android (May 19, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Here:



how did he get it to run perfectly while the rest of us couldn't even play.... blizzard favouritism.

I got my WD to 50. does soooo much dmg lol hitting 2.2 k and this is before i get my auctions on my lvl 30 stuff complete so i can afford a full lvl 50 set. only have a 50 dagger and mask right now.


----------



## insane111 (May 19, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to have to rethink my build, snares feel really useless against elites in hell. Even the ones without the fast affix sometimes run a lot faster than me even when slowed by 30%. Gonna try focusing on stuns instead.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 19, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what class you played, so this might not be of much use to you, since im a wd and had some summons to do damage for me, but..


*Spoiler*: __ 



i had to swap gear out for +vit stuff, to get my hps buffed as much as possible.. swap'd out the enchantress for the templar (since he hit harder then she does) and basicly just ran around like a headless chicken when he starts carpet bombing the place, since my summons still attack him while im busy.

If you time it right, you shouldnt get nuked to death, and he's almost constantly dropping small health globes to replenish you, so thats what i did. And went back to helping damage him after the bombing stop'd. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

I must be under equipped.

Just started NM and every time I find an enchanted monster I get my ass handed to me and if it's Frozen I pretty much die once I freeze.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I must be under equipped.
> 
> Just started NM and every time I find an enchanted monster I get my ass handed to me and if it's Frozen I pretty much die once I freeze.



Or maybe your skill set-up isn't right for Nightmare? What're you running for Nm? Cause most pure damage abilities turn to kaka and defensive/mobility/healing rules supreme.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Or maybe your skill set-up isn't right for Nightmare? What're you running for Nm? Cause most pure damage abilities turn to kaka and defensive/mobility/healing rules supreme.



I'm currently at level 34.

This is what I started NM with:


I changed it to this:


----------



## Alien (May 19, 2012)

Just spent an ungodly amount of gold on a weapon 

Jumping in to help out someone on a lower difficulty level is fun, feels good to absolutely rape everything for a change cause hell can be nasty at times.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

Alien said:


> Just spent an ungodly amount of gold on a weapon
> 
> Jumping in to help out someone on a lower difficulty level is fun, feels good to absolutely rape everything for a change cause hell can be nasty at times.



If the level difference is too much the lower level player will hardly get any of the EXP.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2012)

Definitely get rid Lashing Tail Kick in favour of Dashing Strike (Quicksilver), the increased mobility helps tremendously. Also, consider removing one of the Spirit Generators, or at least changing Way of the Hundred Fists to Fists of the Thunder. The former is way too stationary for Nightmare+.

Wave of Light isn't worth it in any build.


----------



## Alien (May 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> If the level difference is too much the lower level player will hardly get any of the EXP.



I know, i joined someone who was about 20 levels lower than me a couple of days ago and his bar hardly moved e but someone who's only 10 ish levels lower is alright, quest exp bonuses are set values anyway.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Definitely get rid Lashing Tail Kick in favour of Dashing Strike (Quicksilver), the increased mobility helps tremendously. Also, consider removing one of the Spirit Generators, or at least changing Way of the Hundred Fists to Fists of the Thunder. The former is way too stationary for Nightmare+.
> 
> Wave of Light isn't worth it in any build.



I was thinking of getting rid of Lashing Tail Kick because I like how powerful Wave of Light is with the rune at it's very good at getting rid of monsters when surrounded.

I'll change Wave of Light with Dashing Strike and see how it helps and change Way of a 100 fists with Firsts of Thunder. 

I want to keep deadly reach for now as the extra reach is good at taking down enemies that like to run away or keep some distance, or if I need some distance.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2012)

If you use the Thunderclap rune with Fists of Thunder it adds a lot of range/mobility to it.

This is the build I'm using, though I might change Seize the Initiative with Exalted Soul:


And if you're really dead set on Hundred Fists, try Blazing Fists instead. It makes the animation just a little shorter, which means you're less vulnerable, and the added chance of movement/attack speed increase is just fab, too.

Deadly Reach becomes awesome at 54 with Foresight, though.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 19, 2012)

For some trash packs in NM I had to kite for minutes on end while my follower did damage, dipping in until until my potion cd was on and then kiting again, or popping other CDs for damage and until I needed to kite again.

There was this one pack of Dune Dervish elites with Fire Chain, that was nearly impossibly hard. Took me 5 tries.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2012)

How the fuck does a follower do damage? I give those fuckers (Templar for example) items that should by all rights cause them to do hundreds of damage, but the inflicted and shown damage is calculated to be, what, 25?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 19, 2012)

My Enchantress does 80ish damage (on her tooltip) right now at lvl 44 nightmare, and I'm giving her intelligence+damage-damage items. She has abilities where she can do like 2,000 damage in a few seconds though.


----------



## Coteaz (May 19, 2012)

Had to switch to a shield for my barb, but now as a tank build I'm practically invincible in Nightmare. 18k hp, 60% dmg reduction...packs of 20+ mobs don't even budge my health bar. When they do, revenge.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> My Enchantress does 80ish damage (on her tooltip) right now at lvl 44 nightmare, and I'm giving her intelligence+damage-damage items. She has abilities where she can do like 2,000 damage in a few seconds though.



I'm most fond of her hex - turning champions into chickens never gets old


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2012)

You use the followers for their buffs, really. Templar is meh, but Scoundrel has +3% crit chance and Enchantress has +attack speed, I think.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2012)

Just got to Act 3 in nightmare. Act 1 and 2 bosses were surprisingly easy, considering how much champions beat my ass.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 19, 2012)

seems some guy beat Inferno SC Diablo solo - seemed fake at first, but now confirmed legit I think .. says he died 100 times though



*Spoiler*: __ 



 <-- his weapon


----------



## Coteaz (May 19, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Just got to Act 3 in nightmare. Act 1 and 2 bosses were surprisingly easy, considering how much champions beat my ass.


Yeah, bosses are a cakewalk compared to some elite packs I run into.

Nightmarish + Arcane Enchanted =


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Yeah, bosses are a cakewalk compared to some elite packs I run into.
> 
> Nightmarish + Arcane Enchanted =



Vortex, Waller and Jailer are my greatest "oh god please no". Nightmarish rarely got me into trouble, it was more of an annoyance.



Fluttershy said:


> seems some guy beat Inferno SC Diablo solo - seemed fake at first, but now confirmed legit I think .. says he died 100 times though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit that weapon does as much dps on its own than I do with all bonusses applied (roughly 1300 dps at level 45)
Me jelly


----------



## Patchouli (May 19, 2012)

> Still on Act 1 Normal Mode


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 19, 2012)

You haven't gone "oh shit" until you've met a Jailor Waller Dune Dervish elite pack.


----------



## Coteaz (May 19, 2012)

I did get a pack of Mortar Horde minion-rezzing Shamans. Hundreds of mortars all over the screen.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 19, 2012)

Method downed SC Inferno Diablo 4-ppl too

but the solo guy was first


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

My index finger hurts


----------



## Alien (May 19, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Just got to Act 3 in nightmare. Act 1 and 2 bosses were surprisingly easy, considering how much champions beat my ass.





Coteaz said:


> Yeah, bosses are a cakewalk compared to some elite packs I run into.
> 
> Nightmarish + Arcane Enchanted =





Zaru said:


> Vortex, Waller and Jailer are my greatest "oh god please no". Nightmarish rarely got me into trouble, it was more of an annoyance.



There's worse coming, far far worse


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I did get a pack of Mortar Horde minion-rezzing Shamans. Hundreds of mortars all over the screen.



My usual reaction to Mortar Hordes:

"Nope. Nope nope nope nope nope nope nope. NOOOOPE." while running towards the nearest dungeon entrance/exit

Luring foes to dungeon entrances is a viable tactic for me, since it allows me to recharge my spells.



Alien said:


> There's worse coming, far far worse


Like what?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

I don't think Wallers are that bad.

The ones that have abilities that do direct damage are bad. Molten and Freeze are deadly for Melee characters.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 19, 2012)

so i just found out about this 





this would have made my life so much easier



Wolfarus said:


> Not sure what class you played, so this might not be of much use to you, since im a wd and had some summons to do damage for me, but..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I play a monk, id do pretty much what you said you did, except i die lol

i usually survive the first wave of it, with the invincibilty spell+healing rune and maybe a potion but the second one always gets me for some reason

ill just try running around randomly next time lol


----------



## eHav (May 19, 2012)

things seem to be pretty simple for a barbarian compared to other classes, i can smash my way through pretty much everything at in act 3 NM


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2012)

I still do the thing from Diablo 2 where I run to the point where I died... even though there's no corpse in Diablo 3. You don't even lose experience. (Which I'm glad for)


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I still do the thing from Diablo 2 where I run to the point where I died... even though there's no corpse in Diablo 3. You don't even lose experience. (Which I'm glad for)



I do this too.

Even though I've died quite a bit in Act 1 of NM (I need better items) I would have liked the system to be back where you need to retrieve your corpse. 

It was always a tense moment when you knew you had to go near naked to the place you died to pick up your stuff. It used to be a black ops infiltrate and retreat mission.


----------



## Alien (May 19, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Like what?



Vampiric, shields + health linked for example


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2012)

Alien said:


> Vampiric, shields + health linked for example



So basically unkillable unless they're permastunned


----------



## Alien (May 19, 2012)

A good stun DH build might have helped yeah 

I have both wrath of the berserker and earthquake in my active skills list and 4000+ dps and it didn't do shit


----------



## insane111 (May 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I do this too.
> 
> Even though I've died quite a bit in Act 1 of NM (I need better items) I would have liked the system to be back where you need to retrieve your corpse.
> 
> It was always a tense moment when you knew you had to go near naked to the place you died to pick up your stuff. It used to be a black ops infiltrate and retreat mission.



People who died in D2 would just leave and rejoin the game to get their body, so the mechanic was somewhat useless


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> My index finger hurts



Same. I've never clicked this much. Annoying.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2012)

You guys have weak index fingers if some days of Diablo are too much for you


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

Is anyone able to add any friends?


----------



## eHav (May 19, 2012)

if someone cant add friends, it may have to do with the real live id not being enabled, happened with my brother


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

eHav said:


> if someone cant add friends, it may have to do with the real live id not being enabled, happened with my brother



You have to enable it? That's stupid.

I can't see the option in the 'Social' tab in the menu.


----------



## eHav (May 19, 2012)

its one of the things in the acount management in the battle net website. my brother even had to activete it through parental controls since his acount was made when he was under age


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

eHav said:


> its one of the things in the acount management in the battle net website. my brother even had to activete it through parental controls since his acount was made when he was under age



Thanks.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kG3NFNDHmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (May 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> You have to enable it? That's stupid.
> 
> I can't see the option in the 'Social' tab in the menu.



You don't need Real ID, that's the one that gives your real name. Diablo 3 has the Battletag thing to replace it.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> You don't need Real ID, that's the one that gives your real name. Diablo 3 has the Battletag thing to replace it.



I'd rather add IRL friends through their email.

Just feels more personal.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 19, 2012)

@video

..... I'm rolling a Monk Black Wraith. Always wanted to play a DBZ character in Diablo.


----------



## eHav (May 19, 2012)

got my first legendary yay!

only 100k of the AH when most others were being sold for like 3 times higher. and perfect stats for my barb aswell!

up to 1700+ dps and 16k+ hp atm on act 3 nm. tho i seriously think i wont be strong enough for hell


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

This is the funniest thing I've read for a long time:


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2012)

I witnessed the funniest bug earlier: Some champions that would have mopped the floor with me got stuck next to an act 3 flameskull thingy.... and got one-shot. Environmental death 4tw.



eHav said:


> got my first legendary yay!
> 
> only 100k of the AH when most others were being sold for like 3 times higher. and perfect starts for my barb aswell!
> 
> up to 1700+ dps and 16k+ hp atm on act 3 nm. tho i seriously think i wont be strong enough for hell


My first legendary was some low tier quiver. Legendary my ass 

I've got about 1500 dps (that's always in an area or a straight line and twice that amount due to my spells, though) and 13000 hp now at the beginning of act 4 nightmare... as a wizard though. My resistances are so low that I couldn't survive any fights without the diamond shield which basically adds another 11k hp.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 19, 2012)

Hahaha, look at this:


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2012)

EU AH has crashed, hard. It's now more financially viable to sell blue/yellow drops than to salvage them for their parts, at least for Nightmare. My buys this night:

140x Shimmering Essence - 4100
30x Lizard Eye - 1800
37x pages of blacksmithing - 14,800

Gems are dirt cheap right now, too. Cheaper than making them yourself, depending on how many steps you take. Anything above 2 isn't worth it. Only exception might be Ruby, due to it being weapon +dmg.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> EU AH has crashed, hard. It's now more financially viable to sell blue/yellow drops than to salvage them for their parts, at least for Nightmare. My buys this night:
> 
> 140x Shimmering Essence - 4100
> 30x Lizard Eye - 1800
> ...



What were the prices before for the crafting materials and pages?


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2012)

At least 5 times more.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

Act 1 NM

Those mammoth things with vortex x3, Goat Men Frozen and Illusion x3 plus one of those annoying poison trees.

Man that was hard. I was running around everywhere trying to dodge everything.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 19, 2012)

Couldn't kill Diablo NM as a 2h Barb, tried and tried with diff builds but he just pushed my shit in.

Had to go 1h+shield to take him out, now starting Hell difficulty. Guess I'll just go 1h+shield until the end of Inferno and once I get amazing gear I can afford to go 2h or DW I guess.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 19, 2012)

I've gotta say, I was always a fan of the Diablo 3 art style but seeing Daughlr Oasis, the Sewers and the Desolate Sands, they just look completely amazing. It really looked like something out of a Concept painting. I know this sounds weird but the sewers in Act 2 just took me by surprise since its basically a sewers but the whole time I was down there, I just couldn't help but think, 'Wow, these sewers look amazing.'

On another note, I'm now halfway through Act 3 co-oping with a friend and I've already logged 25.5 hours on my Wizard. It really feels sad when I read that other people just rushed through the entire game in less than 10 hours.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I've gotta say, I was always a fan of the Diablo 3 art style but seeing Daughlr Oasis, the Sewers and the Desolate Sands, they just look completely amazing. It really looked like something out of a Concept painting. I know this sounds weird but the sewers in Act 2 just took me by surprise since its basically a sewers but the whole time I was down there, I just couldn't help but think, 'Wow, these sewers look amazing.'
> 
> On another note, I'm now halfway through Act 3 co-oping with a friend and I've already logged 25.5 hours on my Wizard. It really feels sad when I read that other people just rushed through the entire game in less than 10 hours.



Yeah, I just don't see the point in rushing through the game. 

We've waited all these years, might as well take our time with it. We're going to be stuck with it for 12 years after all


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2012)

Rushing through is just idiotic to me, unless your Korean.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2012)

Just started the game, I'm still trying to think of a name for my male Wizard. This will probably take forever.


----------



## Coteaz (May 19, 2012)

NM Diablo was a pushover against CMX and me. Tank barbs are the only way to go in higher difficulties.


----------



## eHav (May 19, 2012)

elite packs are a lot tougher than bosses imo


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Just started the game, I'm still trying to think of a name for my male Wizard. This will probably take forever.



Doesn't really matter because only you will be able to see it, all other players will only see your BattleTag.



eHav said:


> elite packs are a lot tougher than bosses imo



It's been designed to be that way.

It's why those that killed Diablo in Inferno get raped when they come across anything with abilities.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2012)

Okay, that makes it a lot easier. Here I go.  It'll be fun to play with some of you guys eventually.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2012)

Also, Black Wraith, could you add my usertag to the first post?

Marlouch#1561

If any of you add me, just shoot me a message.


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2012)

I haven't posted here often because all my free time went towards Diablo 3.

My main, a Barbarian, is in Hell @ level 52.

3890.26 damage
4226 armor
16843 health

Running a ridiculous build focused completely on survivability. There is zero flexibility for Barbarian builds past Nightmare. You simply can't afford to fuck around. If you don't stack armor or resistances or life in some way (regen, steal) then you're dead. Frankly, I'm not happy with this. I had a lot more fun with my barbarian when I could run Leap->Ground Stomp (w/ wrenching smash)->whirlwind(w/ wind shear).

And the funny thing is, even though I'm running nothing but defense mechanisms, I still run into packs that I can't kill without changing my build just for them.

Let me know if you guys want Barbarian build tips. I've tried pretty much everything.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 19, 2012)

This is my build for Hell (51 currently), I've tried many but this one is the best I've had yet, running 1h+shield:


----------



## Coteaz (May 19, 2012)

is my tank barbarian build that I used to great effect in Nightmare. Will change up some runes (overpower, revenge) when I unlock them. 

At level 50, I have:
~4600 armor
~28k health
~1800 dps


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 20, 2012)

Do you scour the AH Coteaz?


----------



## Stumpy (May 20, 2012)

People should add me. Just tell me who you are in the friend request please.

Stacy#1312

I just finished Normal mode on my first character after getting the game yesterday. I'm a monk and I feel pretty damn strong. This thread moves too goddamn fast, so I probably won't post here much.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 20, 2012)

Finished my normal run. Still havnt found a single legendary item yet 



970 achiv points for my 1st go


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 20, 2012)

Just beat Diablo III on normal with a pack of three others including my husband. The lvl 16/20 we took along wth us kept dying but it was fun. xD A lot easier than I would have thought and now looking forward to trying out nightmare time.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 20, 2012)

A few thoughts after my 1st playthru :

Bliz needs to open up 1 or 2 more skill windows. Just having 4 to work with is laughable, especially since allot of the skills have CD, and we're going into higher-difficulty's.

Also need to reduce the CD on potion useage. Srsly. And it would be nice to have the option to switch weapons/shields like we could in D2. And give us diamond's back, for elemental resistences (though we might see those come back in the expansions coming up)

Though im really impressed with all the VA work and the cinematics.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 20, 2012)

I was spending some time figuring out the AH and the prices so I can get some better profit. I've easily sold 3 items for over 100,000 now only today, at 140,000 to spend.

Also, you can work out the item lvl you want and then set a buyout price acceptable to you, which will be the maximum on the items in the list. Then you click the buyout until it goes to the lowest first. You can find, for example, a good level 40 rare for like 300 gold only! 

I've started a monk just for some side fun and gearing him out this way with the best rares and seeing how much ass he can kick. Still focusing on Barb though.


----------



## FakePeace (May 20, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> A few thoughts after my 1st playthru :
> 
> Bliz needs to open up 1 or 2 more skill windows. Just having 4 to work with is laughable, especially since allot of the skills have CD, and we're going into higher-difficulty's.
> 
> ...



I don't think they will change anything about the skill system.(besides the diamonds and the weapon change, maybe in the expansion) But the skill system is how it is supposed to be and that's a good thing. I don't want it buffed so that every single player could solo inferno in like 2 days. 4 skills are fine, you are supposed to think about which one you take with you and the potions cd is annoying I admit but still fine.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> A few thoughts after my 1st playthru :
> 
> Bliz needs to open up 1 or 2 more skill windows. Just having 4 to work with is laughable, especially since allot of the skills have CD, and we're going into higher-difficulty's.



You have 6 slots, not 4.


----------



## insane111 (May 20, 2012)

Hell Belial was a pain in the ass, took me like 10-15 tries


----------



## Wolfarus (May 20, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> You have 6 slots, not 4.



Was talking about the quick-bar slots, not the primary/secondary mouse ones 

And just ran into my first nightmare elite : mortar/fast.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Also, Black Wraith, could you add my usertag to the first post?
> 
> Marlouch#1561
> 
> If any of you add me, just shoot me a message.





Stumpy said:


> People should add me. Just tell me who you are in the friend request please.
> 
> Stacy#1312
> 
> I just finished Normal mode on my first character after getting the game yesterday. I'm a monk and I feel pretty damn strong. This thread moves too goddamn fast, so I probably won't post here much.



Could you post your regions too as characters and friends list are region specific so there's no point everyone here adding everyone.


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Hell Belial was a pain in the ass, took me like 10-15 tries



Does he do more shit than in normal and nightmare? (Swoop attack, two successive hits with target indicator, spawning damaging green vortex thingies)


----------



## Black Wraith (May 20, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Does he do more shit than in normal and nightmare? (Swoop attack, two successive hits with target indicator, spawning damaging green vortex thingies)



There's no change in the mechanics of the bosses until Inferno when the Rage Timer comes into play.


----------



## Coteaz (May 20, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Do you scour the AH Coteaz?


Search buyout <15,000 and profit.


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2012)

Anyone getting into EU at the moment? First time I'm seeing 37s.


----------



## insane111 (May 20, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Does he do more shit than in normal and nightmare? (Swoop attack, two successive hits with target indicator, spawning damaging green vortex thingies)



The only difference is that everything hits super hard. So there's not really any room for error, you'll just get instagibbed if you fuck up.


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Anyone getting into EU at the moment? First time I'm seeing 37s.


Alright, Battle.net is down for maintenance. 


insane111 said:


> The only difference is that everything hits super hard, so there's not really any room for error, you'll just get instagibbed if you fuck up.


Well that's how it should be. However, isn't that harder for melee classes then?


----------



## JH24 (May 20, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Anyone getting into EU at the moment? First time I'm seeing 37s.




I can't get into the game either at the moment. They're fixing some problems with Battlenet.


I was finally able to defeat the boss of Act II. It only took me two days. :sweat I'm so bad at this game. I'm currently in Act 3, without a doubt my favorite part so far. Very intense and I love the huge battles.


----------



## Munken (May 20, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Well that's how it should be. However, isn't that harder for melee classes then?



Monk and Barbarian takes 30% less dmg iirc


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2012)

Actually they're only fixing Diablo, not Battle.net. Apparently WoW is still up.


----------



## Okokami (May 20, 2012)

Login servers for Diablo seem to be down, some people are getting kicked off, but everything is hazy with all the rage.
Shame, was hoping to blast through normal and get to next difficulty today.

Meanwhile in America...


----------



## Lord Genome (May 20, 2012)

my internet connection is ass right now, cant believe the lag im getting

at least servers arent down


----------



## James Bond (May 20, 2012)

Sooo bored.. cant play Diablo


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2012)

Thank god the servers are down. I immediately worked out and started doing uni work


----------



## Black Wraith (May 20, 2012)

Just got home.

Blizzard why do you torture me so.


----------



## Okokami (May 20, 2012)

Playing error roulette it seems now with people

*continues eating popcorn at tech forums*

Before I forget, do you get auto-kicked from the servers if you afk in the game?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Okokami (May 20, 2012)

Servers are up, but good luck actually getting into said servers.



Kukukuku


----------



## Ice Cream (May 20, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Act 1 NM
> 
> Those mammoth things with vortex x3, Goat Men Frozen and Illusion x3 plus one of those annoying poison trees.
> 
> Man that was hard. I was running around everywhere trying to dodge everything.



Ran into bugs in act II that had chains, freeze, and wall.

They stayed at my checkpoint and I died enough times to get that penalty
where your health decreases due to taking too long.

Had to leave the game and restart the area. :/


----------



## insane111 (May 20, 2012)

Hit 60 today, after finding some cheap upgrades on the AH my new stats are

Wizard
29,968 life
12,135 damage
43.10% damage reduction
20.00% melee damage reduction
11.1% dodge


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Search buyout <15,000 and profit.



Thanks for the idea, the auction house is a much cheaper way to get better gear.


----------



## Awesome (May 20, 2012)

You didn't use the Auction House throughout Nightmare Zaru? 

That thing is full of awesome deals and you can get much better gear.


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2012)

I didn't, which is probably why I died like a bitch constantly  My damage output was fine, but I should have increased my vitality and resistance more.


----------



## eHav (May 20, 2012)

i hate hell :| fire chain + vortex = dead me

played some hell in a public game, went much better, i think ill finish hell in co op


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2012)

Just beat nightmare. Probably won't do well in hell without other players though.


----------



## Alien (May 20, 2012)

I've been waiting for you to get to hell so i can hop in


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2012)

I don't understand the build of that guy who solo'd inferno. I tried his spell and rune setup on my wizard as far as possible, and it felt weak as fuck compared to my normal build.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 20, 2012)

I just got two packs of elites.

One with Vortex and the other with Nightmarish


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 20, 2012)

DH Inferno stats. He's still getting his shit pushed in.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 20, 2012)

Getting rather annoyed at the moment.. ran into a elite i just -cant- beat, with my best gear and the templar. Fucking vampric/plagued group of burrowers in act 1, they heal too damned fast for me to kill even one of them, much less the named elite.


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2012)

Run, leave, rejoin.

Funny how champion mobs can be much, much more annoying than act bosses....


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 20, 2012)

I think they nailed it on the act bosses in terms of fun factor and challenge, but the elite packs need some tuning soon, some of the affix combinations are definitely too much.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 20, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Run, leave, rejoin.
> 
> Funny how champion mobs can be much, much more annoying than act bosses....



Yes, funny. hehe. hoho. haha.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 20, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Run, leave, rejoin.
> 
> Funny how champion mobs can be much, much more annoying than act bosses....



In Force's podcast this week he made a suggestion that they should add elites into the mix with bosses.

That would make them much more challenging.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 20, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> In Force's podcast this week he made a suggestion that they should add elites into the mix with bosses.
> 
> That would make them much more challenging.



Well, considering i just had to run away and abandon the rest of a dungeon because i couldnt kill that elite group.. it sounds like they are really trying to make diablo like wow, arnt they? (forcing people to group up for certain things)


----------



## Kyousuke (May 20, 2012)

38 hours in, trying to get through Hell. 

Elites definitely are way more annoying to deal with at this point. Their abilities stacking coupled with the fact that there's a lot more than just them to kill really makes for a long day.


----------



## James Bond (May 20, 2012)

Really enjoying Diablo 3 atm especially when I can get to play with my mates but the auction house really pisses me off, can only put up ten things at a time and cant choose the time they are up for :/


----------



## eHav (May 20, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Really enjoying Diablo 3 atm especially when I can get to play with my mates but the auction house really pisses me off, can only put up ten things at a time and cant choose the time they are up for :/



yeap, when i see some items arent getting sold, i would like to just remove them and sell them or dismantle them, but no, i gotta wait 2 day piling up new stuff to sell on my stash..


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 20, 2012)

I was a huge fan of Diablo 2, and I really want to get this game.

However, my laptop couldn't even run the beta, so I figured I wouldn't be able to run the full game.

Is the game worth buying a new computer for?


----------



## eHav (May 20, 2012)

eventually you will have to upgrade, and this game will be played for years to come, + there's expansions to come, so if its hard to upgrade right now, dont bother, and when you do, pick up the game anyway because people will still be playing


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 20, 2012)

Here's my battletag to add: JhanZy#1183 US. 

I'm going to need people in the US region for Inferno in a few days. I'm a tank build Barb and trudging through Hell right now solo. I'll need non-barbs as solo Inferno as a Barb is impossible, that's what I hear.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 20, 2012)

Did I mention how much I hate Frozen?


----------



## Kyousuke (May 20, 2012)

Frozen is horrible and it lasts so long. I'm usually spamming my keyboard when I'm frozen since odds are my health dropped 100000000 points and I need to heal. :/


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 20, 2012)

Vampiric Nightmarish Mortar


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2012)

So many random scrubs online, that follow you around like a lost puppy and wipe on simple mobs.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 20, 2012)

Really begining to see the weakness in the way they handle skill and stat points now that im in NM.

So far, my only char is the WD, and i play him as a summoner (4 dogs and gargan) backed up by acidbath, acid dart and grasp (for some cc). Without the ability to really focus in my chosen skillset (the way you could in D2) NM elites and whatnot are tearing my summons apart, and rampaging after me


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2012)

I've only been playing for about an hour and a half at a time, I just started out last night and I've just been messing around in Act I with randoms for the most part. I should probably focus on progressing.


----------



## Coteaz (May 20, 2012)

Maybe you need to adjust your build, Wolf.

Have you checked the WD forums on B.net?


----------



## Wolfarus (May 20, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Maybe you need to adjust your build, Wolf.
> 
> Have you checked the WD forums on B.net?



Ive mainly been reading the threads of people complaining, seeing if my gripes match the gripes of others 

Seems ALLOT of people are not happy with the way D3 was released / is right now, mainly in the area's of items (legendaries being worthless compared to plain blue's or rares) and melee class's being worthless in inferno.

There is nothing i can do with my build, unfortunately, aside from endlessly farming for magic items to sell, so i can build up my gold and go on a shopping spree thru the AH, just for some items that will improve my summons' damage. Thats it, just the damage. And thats assuming i gear my guy out MAINLY for that, ignoring all other helpfull stats (hp, resis, ect)

Im already running 2/3 passive skills a summon-wd needs (jungle fortitute and zombie handler) and they are still being torn apart by act1-nm elites/champions. The ONLY thing i can do to improve them is as i listed above (stacking int items to increase their damage). That dosnt help much, when their durabilty and hp is the main issue here..


----------



## Ciupy (May 21, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Think I'm going to reroll to DH. Barbs are apparently all dying in act 2 inferno, it's impossible. While ranged classes are farming act 4. -_-
> 
> Edit: Actually I don't know, really like the Barb. Probably sticking with it through the tough parts. But damn solo is really brutal.



With the Barb strenght,vitality and a shitload of +resists are essential.

That and a sword-and-board build focused on survival.

Like most melee classes,the Barb is only as good as his gear.

When people will start finding good gear in Inferno,only then will the situation improve for the Barb,along with more builds becoming viable.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I was a huge fan of Diablo 2, and I really want to get this game.
> 
> However, my laptop couldn't even run the beta, so I figured I wouldn't be able to run the full game.
> 
> Is the game worth buying a new computer for?


I was shocked by how much of a beast my lap top is for like 300 bucks. It doesn't take much to upgrade and if you can't run this you won't be running anything else for a while either.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> With the Barb strenght,vitality and a shitload of +resists are essential.
> 
> That and a sword-and-board build focused on survival.
> 
> ...



People have the best gear for inferno act 2 (Farming+Auction House I've seen people with millions of gold on streams so they can afford it) and are getting 2 shotted by white mobs. Tank spec.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I was shocked by how much of a beast my lap top is for like 300 bucks. It doesn't take much to upgrade and if you can't run this you won't be running anything else for a while either.




I don't really use my laptop for gaming.  It's mainly for school and work.

When I tried to play the beta, it said that my video card was not supported by the beta.  I'm thinking of purchasing a desktop, but I'm not sure if I wanted to do it now or hold out until Black Friday or something.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 21, 2012)

I hate to say it, being a fan of the franchise and all, but anybody who has yet to buy it, might want to hold off for a cple months, to see if blizz reacts to the backlash they are getting from people in terms of cramped playing, laughable items, unbalanced elite/champion mobs, ect.

I'll admit that ive lost a decent % of my enthusiasm for the game already, and its only been out for just under a week. Was hooked on D2 from day 1, and it only got better thru patching and the expansion.

Hoping that the same will work for D3, and at least make me WANT to spend most of my free time playing it, as opposed to 1/2 of my free time i want to play it now


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 21, 2012)

I've been really busy with school and work lately, so I haven't had time to check up on the game.

What are the biggest issues with the game?


----------



## insane111 (May 21, 2012)

Just beat Hell! Time for the pain and suffering. Well, not now, tomorrow


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I've been really busy with school and work lately, so I haven't had time to check up on the game.
> 
> What are the biggest issues with the game?




*Spoiler*: __ 









It'll take all your free time and you'll only sleep when you can't login.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 21, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> What are the biggest issues with the game?



From what ive heard, inferno act2+ is impossible for melee characters (barb and monk), and to even make it thru act 1, you're forced to build your character defensively.

There is a huge lack of customization for builds in general, the champions/elite random mobs can have utterly broken ability combo's from nightmare + , the item stats on uniques/legendaries dont hold a candle to simple rare/regular magic items, it currently isnt worth it to spend gold/resources to upgrade your 2 craftsmen, as anything they can possibly make (blacksmith especially) can and usually are, over-shadowed by gear on the AH, both in terms of abilty/stats, and price.

So really.. the 3 biggest complaints so far revolves around items/builds/ inferno being a lockout for everybody who isnt a wizard/DH. At least thats what ive seen on the d3 forums, and personally experienced so far with my WD

Though i did just get a nice int-buffed sword for my wd, outbidding somebody at the very last second for it


----------



## JH24 (May 21, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, that picture actually made me laugh. And it's so true. 


Despite the downtime yesterday I was able to finish Act III on Normal. I'm now a level 30 Barbarian. 

Act III boss:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone else found the Act III boss a bit underwhelming? Azmodan is cool and all but Belial gave me so much trouble before. I defeated this one on my first attempt.





One thing I noticed is that since I started buying my gear from the AH, I'm not even looking at my loot anymore (just selling it at a merchant) except if it's yellow or higher. It seems much easier to just buy some good stuff from AH. But I'm still on Normal, maybe that changes at higher levels.

Having said that, I'm having a lot of fun with this game. It has something really addicting to it.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 21, 2012)

AH is keeping me alive at this point. Managed to boost my DPS from 1500 to 2200 and spent only ~10k gold. 

From selling and gold farming, bids are going well. I'm curious how the market will flow once the RMAH is up and fully established.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Lol, that picture actually made me laugh. And it's so true.
> 
> 
> Despite the downtime yesterday I was able to finish Act III on Normal. I'm now a level 30 Barbarian.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I found all the bosses to be quite underwhelming.  All they have is a lot of life and no real special mechanics to fight with.






> One thing I noticed is that since I started buying my gear from the AH, I'm not even looking at my loot anymore (just selling it at a merchant) except if it's yellow or higher. It seems much easier to just buy some good stuff from AH. But I'm still on Normal, maybe that changes at higher levels.
> 
> Having said that, I'm having a lot of fun with this game. It has something really addicting to it.



Keep an eye out for blues too as many times a blue item can be better then yellows.

---
I just got killed by a Vicious Magewraith


----------



## blackbird (May 21, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> So really.. the 3 *biggest complaints so far revolves around* items/builds/* inferno being a lockout for everybody who isnt a wizard/DH*. *At least thats what ive* seen on the d3 forums, and *personally experienced so far with my WD*



You've made it to Inferno? 

I don't like the fact that as a caster, in Act I Hell, I have to run around with a huge 2H axe in order to be most effective. It breaks the illusion. Also, Act Bosses and Hell elites dropping almost exclusively blues, with rare items being _really_ rare, got old fast. Where are my uniques and set items?!


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2012)

Set Items? Do they even exist in D3?


----------



## Alien (May 21, 2012)

They do but they have the same color and rarity as legendaries. I've yet to come across one.


----------



## Byakuya (May 21, 2012)

Sets are green, no? I spotted some set pieces @ AH a few days ago.

Need one more ding until I can even enter hell mode.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2012)

I think set items are made from the blacksmithing plans dropped on hell/inferno.


----------



## Byakuya (May 21, 2012)

Holy shit, I had no idea Whimsyshire existed. So awesome.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I think set items are made from the blacksmithing plans dropped on hell/inferno.



Even the plans can be bought in the AH though


----------



## Alien (May 21, 2012)

@Bya: maybe they only show up as green in the AH since someone told me they look just like legendary at first glance

Blizzard made a lot of iffy design choices; the AH ruins the lootwhore aspect, legendaries sucking balls, the inclusion of non magical weapons (seriously, there's no point in having them in the game) etc..


----------



## Ice Cream (May 21, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> it currently isnt worth it to spend gold/resources to upgrade your 2 craftsmen



Wish I found out about that earlier.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2012)

B.tag --> Flutterborn#2300 (EU)

will start soon


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2012)

Spoiler rules question.

Should we keep the spoiler rules for another week or should they go?



Fluttershy said:


> B.tag --> Flutterborn#2300 (EU)
> 
> will start soon


I've added you to the list.


----------



## Byakuya (May 21, 2012)

I fucking love this place. Amazing for farming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

How the hell you get in there?


----------



## Byakuya (May 21, 2012)

Ridiculous amounts of gold too.


----------



## Naruto (May 21, 2012)

If you are a Barbarian, just fucking forget Inferno.

Fuck Blizzard. Fuck them.


----------



## Ciupy (May 21, 2012)

Naruto said:


> If you are a Barbarian, just fucking forget Inferno.
> 
> Fuck Blizzard. Fuck them.



Yep.

After some research..I agree with these words.

Goddamn:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlIfuQhISVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

This game is bullshit all the way around. 

I'm trying to unlock the secret level and it's ridiculous.

Blizz devs: "For the secret level, let's have there be 100 items you need and they are all spread out over all the acts and randomly generated by random things that only spawn 1/10000 times. "


----------



## JH24 (May 21, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Spoiler rules question.
> 
> Should we keep the spoiler rules for another week or should they go?
> 
> ...



Personally I feel we should keep the spoiler rules for another week. Some people might not have even started yet or are still fully in the game.  


And thanks for the tip about the blue loot, I'll keep a closer eye on their stats.

===


Final Boss:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I defeated Diablo a few minutes ago. I loved the fight, he's definitely my favorite boss in the game. He looks awesome and is just very cool to fight, a real climax to your long journey. In general I loved the entire fourth act, IMO some of the best locations in the game.

The only thing I didn't entirely understood was the Terror Realm during the bossfight. Except for your own clone, the Diablo clone was exactly the same in his behavior as the real one. There were no other restrictions or changes either as far as I could tell.

It would have been cool if being in the Terror Realm made you see illusions or prevented you from using your abilities, now it felt a bit underwhelming.


I admit that certain parts of the game (loot, AH, bosses, etc) are not executed that well, but overall fighting, leveling up and using your character is just very fun. 




I'm not sure if I want to start with Nightmare yet, now I have enough money I could get some better gear for my Level 25 Wizard, and try if I can get past Act II with her now.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2012)

mfw I regret choosing a male wizard since he looks underwhelming


----------



## Draffut (May 21, 2012)

JH24 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else found the Act III boss a bit underwhelming? Azmodan is cool and all but Belial gave me so much trouble before. I defeated this one on my first attempt.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I am only about halfway through Nightmare, but i found all the bosses except the final Act IV boss pretty underwhelming.  The boss who spawns those gigantic black pools all over the place (Act III I think) killed me once, but that was because I was simply panicing and thought the whole arena would fill up so I was standing in it tryign to burn his ass down.  Once I notice he stops spawning them eventually it was cake.

Honestly, the worst boss i've had so far was a vampiric/poison champion from act 1 Nightmare.  One of those mothers who keeps spawning skeletons.  I run a Witch Doctor and she would drop the poison crap on my minions who are to stupid to move out of it and continually heal obscene amounts of health.  And every monster she spawned could do it too.  I was furious. Took me like twice as long to kill her as it did the final boss in normal.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2012)

Do Monks fair better in Inferno than Barbs?


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2012)

By fucking far. Monks are one of the best classes for inferno.


----------



## Ciupy (May 21, 2012)

Zaru said:


> mfw I regret choosing a male wizard since he looks underwhelming



Underwhelming as in the style of the armor,or abilities or just the look of the male version?

Because ATM Wizard together with Demon Hunter are the strongest characters in the game.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Underwhelming as in the style of the armor,or abilities or just the look of the male version?
> 
> Because ATM Wizard together with Demon Hunter are the strongest characters in the game.



The look. I'm quite content with the abilities, just need better gear. Just "upgraded" to 5500 dps + 25k hp + 16000 shield + 3000 armor at level 53 via the auction house. Once I'm level 60 I won't be held down by level restrictions anymore, and then....  Gotta farm gold.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2012)

Awesome said:


> By fucking far. Monks are one of the best classes for inferno.



I thought that was Wizard?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2012)

The last few armor sets in Inferno for Wizards look pretty damn cool IMO. You'll enjoy those I think.

---

At level 60 we'll get Nephalem Valor buff and it'll increase our magic find by 25% for each blue pack we kill, for a total of like +%125 MF when you get to the boss, going to be incredible. Will just farm the Hell out of Act 4 Hell after I finish the game then work on Inferno!


----------



## Okokami (May 21, 2012)

For once, I roll the OP class without knowing. I fully expect DH to get a nerf at some point (Because other classes are unlikely to get buffed)

Ranged classes seem to have a much easier time with the whole kiting thing unsurprisingly.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2012)

Okokami said:


> Ranged classes seem to have a much easier time with the whole kiting thing unsurprisingly.



Most of the Champion abilities seem to fuck melee classes over more than ranged classes.  The question is how they will fix this.

Inferno is SUPPOSED to be hard as fuck, anyway, but it should be the same level of difficulty for all classes...


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlIfuQhISVs[/YOUTUBE]



Monsters can enter the town? That's interesting.

The guy did an admirable job of staying alive that long.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2012)

The problem for melee is that there's almost no way to avoid the damage mobs do, seeing as most of it has some form of AoE. Plus the fact that you have to be right in the middle of things to do damage, you end up losing in the exchange of blows. You'll struggle to do 5k DPS while a Wizard facerolls to 40k.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2012)

2h Barb farming Act 1 Inferno. No act 2 but there you go.


----------



## Alien (May 21, 2012)

act 4 hell

no 

just 

no


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2012)

---Mild Spoilers--- 

I found a video that discovered a way to power level from 50-60 in record time. I'll give you guys a mini-guide as I just gained an entire level and 90,000g from it in 45 minutes.



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Do:*

- Pick up all the blue loot from the bosses, ignore white crap
- Keep rares if you want, otherwise sell the blues to the vendor for 200-300g each
- Start spamming spacebar or escape when it gets to a cut scene or conversation from a quest, it will save you a lot of time in the end, takes the run from 5 minutes to like 3 minutes.

*Don't:*

- Stop to kill any trash unless they block your way 
- Watch the cut scenes 

*Here it is:*

Take your DPS build/weapons for your class, if you're a shield user or whatever, it goes faster. Go Select Nightmare difficulty and Click on Part 7 of Act 3 (Heart of Sin). Then select Kill Azmodan. Join game.

Go through the way point to Arreat Crater and skip all of the trash, it's not worth killing them at all. Make your way to Azmodan and kill him, pick up his blue loot, click his soul etc. Then teleport to Bastion's keep and talk to Leiutenant Lavall, go up toward the watchtower and you'll get the Adria's betrayal cutscene, escape it fast. 

Click the portal to Heaven and kill Iskatu. Collect his loots and leave the game. Rinse and repeat as needed until 60.

It's about 120-140,000 exp per 3-4 minutes, about an entire level for me personally in 45 minutes (though it could take you up to 1 hour for a full bar) and around 90,000g for that hour spent.

Enjoy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

I'm gonna uninstall D3 and cry.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2012)

Alien said:


> act 4 hell
> 
> no
> 
> ...



But you beat it anyway


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

I can't beat hell mode with my overpowered DH.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2012)

@Geralt, best to spoiler tag it as there are spoilers in there.


----------



## Alien (May 21, 2012)

Zaru said:


> But you beat it anyway



Because we ran like little bitches and tele'd to the survivor, we were completely stuck. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Diablo was easy though, Izual gave us way more trouble




It's a bit fucked up that most boss mobs would comfortably rape 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Diablo 




tagged everything just in case


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _New Secret Level Found in Diablo 3_ 



​


> Development Hell is a secret area in Diablo III. In Act I during the quest A Shattered Crown, there are three areas named Defiled Crypt you can go into, one of which has the quest goal. When going into one of these there is a random chance it will instead take you to Development Hell.
> 
> In Development Hell the normal Risen Dead enemies are named after the Diablo III development team, with their descriptions being their job title. The game director, Jay Wilson, is an elite monster, and killing him grants the hidden Feat of Strength achievement Smash! Jay, Smash! along with a Banner Sigil.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2012)

Spoiler tagged it per request. 

(Though I did have the warning from the beginning so don't crucify me! Haha)


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2012)

I finally decided to rummage through the CE and I started watching the Behind the Scenes.

A tidbit that I found interesting, story point:

*Spoiler*: __ 



They talked about how innocent Leah was and intrinsically good she was only to have been defeated due to her genetics and that they would love to try and explore trying to revive her. I hope that they go through this.

Whilst also watching this I thought that for the expansion they could make all the 7 Evils escape with the death of the Prime Evil from her fall from the top of the High Heavens. 






Geralt of Rivia said:


> Spoiler tagged it per request.
> 
> (Though I did have the warning from the beginning so don't crucify me! Haha)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: _New Secret Level Found in Diablo 3_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Heh, my friend actually got that yesterday, I thought he was joking.



Black Wraith said:


> I finally decided to rummage through the CE and I started watching the Behind the Scenes.
> 
> A tidbit that I found interesting, story point:
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Fuck*, no. No reviving people in Diablo. 

Ever.

The fact that Leah got so utterly destroyed is what made the plot enjoyable. It's simple Dark Fantasy. If they started reviving characters just because it's "sad" or "unfair", they would just start poping anyone they liked in the earlier games and death would be meaningless like in Warcraft and Stacraft.

Diablo is the last Blizzard franchise where the story didn't turn into a fucking joke. Don't let any character revival bullshit happen in it.

Besides, Marius was a far more tragic character than Leah ever was and no gives a shit about him, apparently.

Although, the possibility of the Prime Evils and Lesser Evils all getting out of the Black Soulstone at the same time makes me hard. Shit would be awesome.


----------



## insane111 (May 21, 2012)

Started inferno, I'm only at the part where you go through the north gate and I've already died like 5 times to a blue pack


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2012)

*Diablo 3 accounts hacked, gold and items stolen*



> Eurogamer has received multiple reports of Diablo 3 accounts being hacked.
> 
> Over the weekend Eurogamer writer Christian Donlan saw his account hacked and transferred to the control of the mysterious Anna. Her conversation with Eurogamer reviews editor Oli Welsh is documented below.
> 1
> ...




Houston we have a problem.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2012)

Wow, what a massive blunder. Better put an authenticator on this account just to be sure.


----------



## Coteaz (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not joining any public games now. Haven't in a little while.

Would hate to lose my hard-bought items.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2012)

Heh, considering this is Blizzard, I fully expect certain aspects of the game whether the completely broken ones or some other that aren't that appreciated overall will be completely different in a few months or so.

Inferno is a joke for melee character with the exception of the defensive monk and as a summoning/dmg Witch Doctor, I advance at the slowest, snail pace imaginable since everything just chews me up and my character is literally a glorified DoT spell.

Either way, Inferno needs tuning up. It's not really a question of gear per se but a question of not being properly balanced even for a super duper difficult mode. It's like Blizzard expected that inherent damage reduction that the melee classes have to magically save any problem the mode has.


----------



## insane111 (May 21, 2012)

These servers are such garbage. I just bought a super good weapon for 150,000 and it took my money, but it isn't showing up in my log or anything. No wonder they delayed the RMAH to an "undetermined" time.


----------



## Naruto (May 21, 2012)

This is sad but I've gotten to the point where I can do nothing but reroll. I'm level 60, inferno, Barbarian all decked out in act 4 inferno gear bought in the AH.

Now I'm broke and exactly where I was when I got to inferno 

Leveling my Demon Hunter next, bets on smoke screen getting nerfed before I manage to beat inferno with it?


----------



## Coteaz (May 21, 2012)

I kept saying "D3 is all I need for a year at least", but I'm starting to feel let down after a week.

I dunno, it just lacks...something.

Legendaries/uniques/sets being garbage and bosses dropping nothing probably contribute.


----------



## insane111 (May 21, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Legendaries/uniques/sets being garbage and bosses dropping nothing probably contribute.



Magic find % seems to be a lot more useful than in D2, even at 75% it's really noticeable



Naruto said:


> This is sad but I've gotten to the point where I can do nothing but reroll. I'm level 60, inferno, Barbarian all decked out in act 4 inferno gear bought in the AH.



Do you mean act 4 hell gear? What's your health and damage at?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2012)

It lacks some fixes and the PvP patch. I will be real busy with D3 for a while. Love this game despite some of its flaws.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 22, 2012)

Given that this game was in development for 4+ years, and they had a decade + of player comments and experiences to draw apon in making it, i really think bliz drop'd the ball big time on D3.

No game is perfect at release, i think most of us accept this fact. But the extent of flaws, "downgrades" from D2, and general "wow-izing" of the franchise, im not suprised at the backlash its getting.

For being in production for 4 years, they shouldnt have launched it in the state its in (thinking mainly the item blunders, since loot-lust was such a big part of D2, and the unbalanced nature of the champions/elites on the harder difficulties, and the lock out for melee chars in inferno)

Unless they come out with some major fixes in the next month or so, im thinking this will be known as the game that significant damaged, if not ruined, the diablo franchise.

And im still peeved at the way they force skills/stats on us, instead of letting us truly customize our builds the way we're used to doing 

Edit : Its down for an 8 hour "maintence" period. Im hoping given that time frame, this is more then just extended maint, its the 1st of many content / security patches. And i was looking foward to trying my adjusted-wd for a bit tonight


----------



## blackbird (May 22, 2012)

Ever since I started using the AH to get gear, which was Act I Hell, as it feels like cheating, things have been going pretty smoothly. The game is still challenging, mainly in co-op, but by no means unfair. A bit of money to upgrade your gear and you're all set. 

*Spoiler*: _Act 4 Boss_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNOu9lQ-bLI[/YOUTUBE]


See? 

Of course, some of my prowess may be attributed to ZOMBIE BEARS!!  (possibly the best idea Blizz ever had)



Wolfarus said:


> And im still peeved at the way they force skills/stats on us, instead of letting us truly customize our builds the way we're used to doing



You've been saying this for a while and I still don't quite get it. 

First of all I don't see how one game, Diablo II, can make a player "used" to something. If you talk about attribution points distribution, and thus include Diablo I, I'm happy they've abandoned that ancient, tedious system, that lead to many rerolls once you discovered, that Energy was redundant and that you had miscalculated the dex required for max block.

Regarding skills, even in Diablo II you still had to wait 'til level 24 for Blizzard or 30 for Death Sentry, even if that was what your build was based around. How is that different from here? What is different, is that you can still enjoy leveling, playing around with numerous perfectly viable skills as you go along, instead of having to rely on Twister or Teeth, or other crappy filler skills you won't ever have to use again, for ages, like you had to in D2.



Wolfarus said:


> Edit : Its down for an 8 hour "maintence" period. *Im hoping given that time frame, this is more then just extended maint, its the 1st of many content / security patches*. And i was looking foward to trying my adjusted-wd for a bit tonight



I doubt it. EU is unaffected.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2012)

>Implying I'll ever buy items in the AH

Only selling for me. Money just keeps on rolling. The advantage of not going down all the time in Hell, I guess.


----------



## insane111 (May 22, 2012)

I heard they're going to nerf the ability to swap on magic find gear at the end of a fight, so abuse it while you can!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

So they're making the game worse?

Cool.

D3 is kinda lame.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So they're making the game worse?
> 
> Cool.
> 
> D3 is kinda lame.



How many hours have you clocked in?:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

About 80. Maybe more, I don't know. 

30 of those hours have been trying to get the fucking items for the secret level.


----------



## Okokami (May 22, 2012)

Spoiling in case

*Spoiler*: __ 



I swear that Diablo mechanics are recycled from Ruby Sanctum in WoW. The whole thing just reminds me of that fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

I'm sure that isn't the only thing recycled from WoW, though I wouldn't know (have no idea what you're talking about).


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 22, 2012)

Finally hit 60


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Finally hit 60



Lose the helm (Vanishing dye), you'll look better.


----------



## Coteaz (May 22, 2012)

I stopped playing my barb in Act I Hell. I mean, what's the point? Get through Hell, fall flat on my face in Inferno.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I stopped playing my barb in Act I Hell. I mean, what's the point? Get through Hell, fall flat on my face in Inferno.



A friend of mine is already on act 2 with his barb, it's not impossible, dude. You just have to farm/buy some outrageous shit in order to actually do something in Inferno. You're not supposed to jump on Inferno straight away, you gotta get the good shit in Hell first.

Plus, you don't unlock Inferno by beating Hell, you unlock it by hitting 60.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm planning to beat act 1 Inferno then have it on farm for at least a week before I try act 2. Gonna be fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

Sounds horrible.

I'm going to beat Hell with my barbarian and use him to farm, then level up my Wizard and solo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2012)

I knew that ranged and magical classes would have the advantage in latter difficulties but not to this extent. Inferno completely rapes melee characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

Blizzard is so good at balancing things.

Remember how balanced Diablo II was?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

I remember in vanilla D2 a lance barbarian with Iceblink was godly.

Iceblink.


Then it was totally useless, as were lances.


----------



## Zaru (May 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A friend of mine is already on act 2 with his barb, it's not impossible, dude. You just have to farm/buy some outrageous shit in order to actually do something in Inferno. You're not supposed to jump on Inferno straight away, you gotta get the good shit in Hell first.
> 
> Plus, you don't unlock Inferno by beating Hell, you unlock it by hitting 60.



Thing is, I don't think people are upset that they die like bitches in Inferno, they're upset that there are classes who have a much easier time. 
Of course, in the end it all depends on the gear. People can't expect to have the best gear available a week after release already.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 22, 2012)

Apparently the Force Armor from Wizards got nerfed. And Jay Wilson (dev) said they are looking at tuning up Inferno to make it more accessible, because they didn't test it enough.


----------



## Zaru (May 22, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Apparently the Force Armor from Wizards got nerfed. And Jay Wilson (dev) said they are looking at tuning up Inferno to make it more accessible, because they didn't test it enough.



I didn't even get that rune yet, and they're already nerfing it


----------



## Awesome (May 22, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Apparently the Force Armor from Wizards got nerfed. And Jay Wilson (dev) said they are looking at tuning up Inferno to make it more accessible, because they didn't test it enough.



I figured that was the case. I'm  on Nightmare still, but I might be able to get to inferno a week or two from now. I'm sure it will be more balanced then.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2012)

Buff monks. Make Dashing Strike a teleport.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

Great, already nerfing shit. They should just focus on making the other classes more powerful. 

Usually what happens is they overcompensate then the class that used to be "too powerful" becomes shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Okokami (May 22, 2012)

All classes seem to be equal until Inferno. Then DH just goes smoke screen abuse and rolls through cackling at everyone else because why the fuck not? 

I hope I can get to inferno before that gets the nerfbat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

Dem hacks. 

I got hacked one time in Diablo 2. Of course by that time I had been playing for 10 years and didn't give a darn.


----------



## Naruto (May 22, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Do you mean act 4 hell gear? What's your health and damage at?



No I meant act 4 inferno gear, bought in the auction house. I'm sitting at 200 resists to all, 55k hp (buffed), 6k armor and 11k dps.

Still get pasted easily.

Rerolled Demon Hunter. So far so good.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2012)

You can make DH look like someone out of Assassin's Creed. They get pretty cool armor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

Naruto said:


> No I meant act 4 inferno gear, bought in the auction house. I'm sitting at 200 resists to all, 55k hp (buffed), 6k armor and 11k dps.
> 
> Still get pasted easily.
> 
> Rerolled Demon Hunter. So far so good.





That's ridiculous.


----------



## Stumpy (May 22, 2012)

Game is too easy. I'm in Hell and everything is still a breeze. I've spent 30 hours in this game expecting it to get harder "any minute now".

Inferno better be motherfucking impossible and it better not get nerfed for all the cry babies who want to be spoon fed all the content in the game.

GRRRRRRRR

This is all Dark Souls' fault.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2012)

Play a Barb in Inferno and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> Game is too easy. I'm in Hell and everything is still a breeze. I've spent 30 hours in this game expecting it to get harder "any minute now".
> 
> Inferno better be motherfucking impossible and it better not get nerfed for all the cry babies who want to be spoon fed all the content in the game.
> 
> ...


play HC inferno

gl


or just inferno


----------



## eHav (May 22, 2012)

hit lvl 60 today, finished hell, jumped into inferno, got facerolled by any pack of blues. now im gonna farm hell bosses for gold and buy expensive goodies in the ah


----------



## Black Wraith (May 22, 2012)

eHav said:


> hit lvl 60 today, finished hell, jumped into inferno, got facerolled by any pack of blues. now im gonna farm hell bosses for gold and buy expensive goodies in the ah



Farming bosses will get you jack.

Just go around in act 4 looking for elites, they'll have the best drops.


----------



## Stumpy (May 22, 2012)

You guys say "play Inferno" like I can just choose that option at character creation. For a fresh character that's gotta be around a thirty hour time investment if you aren't the speed running type. I like the game and I trust that Inferno will be appropriately difficult, but it just takes too long to get there 

I'm a monk by the way. I've heard they aren't so hot in Inferno either, but I haven't done any research on the subject.


----------



## eHav (May 22, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Farming bosses will get you jack.
> 
> Just go around in act 4 looking for elites, they'll have the best drops.



well i killed butcher 2 times, with a MF buff stacked to 5, he dropped about 8-10 items 3 rares each time, + the gold of getting there and the quest completion, doesnt seem too bad. act 4 is prob a bit hard for me in hell to farm at will, only got 30k hp and 14k dps

here's my barb


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 22, 2012)

Got my DH from 17-20. He does 420 DPS now.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 22, 2012)

They've added a queue system.


----------



## Coteaz (May 22, 2012)

Can't believe they didn't have that at launch.


----------



## Corruption (May 22, 2012)

My wizard is at level 40. Going to beat nightmare tonight and start on hell.


----------



## martryn (May 23, 2012)

I got the game today.  I've played for a bit, almost level 10.  Having a lot of fun.  I've been disconnected from the server three fucking times already, though, and that's fucking frustrating.  Not to mention that it took me a while to figure out everything because there wasn't really a lot of information in the guide about this weird multiplayer system or the leveling system.  

Playing a monk and again, not feeling the point and click fighting system.  Sometimes I'm surrounded by dudes and I'm clicking to attack and I miss and start moving.  It's especially bad with the teleport strike thingy because the screen jumps around.  I'm not sure if there's a way to switch that...

Anyways, easier to point out the flaws in the game rather than the things it does well, since it does so much well and there's only a few things I'm nitpicky about.  Still, the flaws seem like just lazy omissions from a company knowing it was going to sell a shit ton of copies.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2012)

@martyin: Try holding down shift and your left click and moving the mouse accordingly to each enemy at times, it removes the chance of you moving as it just makes you stand still and attack. 

--------------------

So Monks got the nerfbat with their ridiculous healing now. There will be a list of hotifxes/changes already implemented tomorrow. Things are steadily improving themselves.

I'm excited.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 23, 2012)

Finished Act 1 Hell Mode, worst ability combination I got for me and my group was a Champion Dark Berserker with 5 minion that had Invincibility, Electrified, and Molten.

Took forever to kill and I shudder what to think Act 2 will bring.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 23, 2012)

@ Blackbird

What i mean by saying that blizz has basicly taken away character customization with D3 is this :

In D2, yes you had the option to hold off on investing your skills until you got to a level that opened up your skill(s) of choice for the build, then dump everything into them all at once. But in my experience, that made the character much harder to play with until then, so most people didnt take that route.

In D3, you have PRACTICLY no customization. EVERYbody has access to the same skills as you do, at the same rate of progression, with the same effects (runes). The -ONLY- thing that place players apart is the gear they are using. Eventually, just about everybody will have (or get the chance to get) the same level of gear, which means that everybody's skills will be doing roughly the same amount of damage/effect

I cant, for example, make a WD that spec's mainly in summons, with only 2 or 3 other skills as support. Blizz dosnt allow me to deeply invest into dogs (which are already next to useless, btw, and im only in NM. So much for the WD being the "pet" class, or the heir to the necromancer's legacy), or my gargantua. My only other "effective" summons skill? Fetish army. And they wont do much in hell/inferno (as ive heard), and their CD is fucking long.

Thats what im grousing on about when i compare D2 to D3. In D2, if you wanted to make a spear barb, or a curse necro, or a hammerdin, or a frozen-orb sorc, or any other build you could think of involving the skill tree's, you could. No such custom build option in D3. 

Run into a DH or barb who seems to be pwning the game? Hey let me quickly change my runes and skills, and now im just like you. Oh wait, you say you have better gear then me, so the copying wont help me much? Just let me blow some gold at the AH, or spend a few bucks thru my credit card, and now we're twins again! 

Get my bitching now?


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Finished Act 1 Hell Mode



Did the same yesterday... I beat the boss, got into the next room with the steep stairs, even got the achievement... DISCONNECT. And when I rejoined the game, I was back before the bossfight...  At least he wasn't that hard.


----------



## Alien (May 23, 2012)

Nehpalem valor is very noticeable when it's fully stacked, pity it only gives your more crap


----------



## insane111 (May 23, 2012)

Finished act 1 inferno! Not looking forward to act 2, most annoying act in the game by far. Time to die 5 billion times


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Finished act 1 inferno! Not looking forward to act 2, most annoying act in the game by far. Time to die 5 billion times


I found the act 3 tentacle thingies to be the most annoying normal enemies. Their tentacles have that ridiculous lag-compensated melee range that means I can only run in circles around them, killing off the other enemies until I can finally get in close to fuck their shit up with my shield up.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 23, 2012)

Why did they destroy my Monk, WHY?!?!


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2012)

is there any good site for theory crafting?

i wanna see what i'd need gear wise to solo inferno as barbarian and how much i'd need to farm to buy the gear


----------



## martryn (May 23, 2012)

> @martyin: Try holding down shift and your left click and moving the mouse accordingly to each enemy at times, it removes the chance of you moving as it just makes you stand still and attack.



Yeah, I have been, but it's still annoying.



> What i mean by saying that blizz has basicly taken away character customization with D3 is this :



I agree with this so far too.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2012)

Suck less at clicking, then.


Also, blizz logic: Monks totally needed nerfs for Inferno!


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2012)

i like the skill setup

it reminds me of guild wars 1

still the responsiveness of the character in d3 isn't to my liking. that charge or ground stomp often has a huge delay before triggering after i press the button.

or maybe i am just used to LoL's responsiveness when it comes to combo skills


----------



## Wolfarus (May 23, 2012)

Currently about 1/3 way thru act2 NM. Over 11k hps, nearly 950 dps.

Not bad for a wd 

Edit : Make that over 980 dps now.

And check out my awesome new mask 



Hell of a time finding suitable rings / amulets, though. Still using a lvl 18/23 ring, and i believe my ammy is low 20's as well. The prices for them in the AH are fucking rediculous right now.


----------



## Deimos (May 23, 2012)

I just tried the game using a guest pass. It's actually not bad, but when I'm online there are better games. It could have been a nice replacement for D2 which I play all the time when the net is out. Stupid online DRM. Shame on you Blizzard.


----------



## Draffut (May 23, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Currently about 1/3 way thru act2 NM. Over 11k hps, nearly 950 dps.
> 
> Not bad for a wd
> 
> ...



How do you determine DPS?  I am slightly before where you are but I think I have significantly more DPS and less than half your HP on my Witch Doctor.  Still havn't used the AH though.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2012)

You press I.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

Blizzard dropped the ball with the loot the most, I think.


In D2, it was hard to find top-level uniques and sets. In D3 it is nearly impossible to find the absolute lowest level of unique items. By the time you do find one it's useless as uniques suck major cockass since D3 has gotten rid of all the good suffixes and stuff (which I mentioned before). 

They also fucked up the skills and progression. In D2 you had three ways to make yourself stronger: skill level, gear, and stats. In D3 you have one: gear. And the gear is less unique across the board. All it is is DPS and +stat to your classes preferred stat. The skills never progress, they just stack up with your DPS. There is a claim that there are billions of possible skill combinations. Sure, that's true, but they make little or no difference anyway. 

Take, for instance, Cleave. It has all those rune effects, but each rune effect barely does shit. Get HP on each kill? How much? 12hp? Does it ever go up? I don't notice anything. It doesn't help. Might as well pick the one that gives you extra damage. OH WOW 1% extra damage?!?!  That was useful.

:sleepy

They need to introduce at least a synergy system for the skills to make them more meaningful and interesting. Or some better way to power them up.

They also need to bring back crushing blow, make life leech actually good, have a way to increase your fury more then 2 points, more critical hit chance, etc. Everything is 1-2 points or 1-2%. 175 life per kill? Yeah, that helps when you have 50k HP and monsters hit for 35k. Fuck you.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2012)

>implying vampiric isn't already gdlk


lololololololol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

I don't know, the only thing I've tried had a 2% leech and it sucked dicks.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2012)

So.... you're talking about things you don't know anything about? Smart stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

I know enough to talk shit.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 23, 2012)

The worst thing about dashing strike is that if you don't click on an enemy or a breakable object you move like 2 inches. They need to change it to make it go further like with the other characters movement abilities.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2012)

A Barbarian beat Inferno along with all the champ packs and shit. 

He had like 100k hp, 12k dmg, 900+ resists, 10k armor (76% reduc base)


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2012)

I wonder if I should start using decoy teleport more. I mean, a teleport that creates two mirror images? Sounds like the perfect "fuck this shit I'm outta here" ability.

Also health potions are so useless. I have 28k hp, the best health potion I can get heals for 9000. And that's with a FOREVER cooldown.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 23, 2012)

What do you guys think of my stats, I'm about 3/4 of Act 3 NM:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I wonder if I should start using decoy teleport more. I mean, a teleport that creates two mirror images? Sounds like the perfect "fuck this shit I'm outta here" ability.
> 
> Also health potions are so useless. I have 28k hp, the best health potion I can get heals for 9000. And that's with a FOREVER cooldown.


Indeed, they are next to useless, but they save my ass here and there. Just barely. And then I die immediately after.


Black Wraith said:


> What do you guys think of my stats, I'm about 3/4 of Act 3 NM:


Needs more damage.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Indeed, they are next to useless, but they save my ass here and there. Just barely. And then I die immediately after.


Same thing with me




> Needs more damage.



I'm trying to get some weapons but everything I get just doesn't add up to a higher DPS and anything that will is just too damn expensive on the AH.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2012)

Blizzard should award me with the fucking gold medal because I'm constantly running my ass in Inferno. Nonstop. Ever. All time time. Neverending. And I don't even use the only good running ability they have. Except when I encounter wallers, jailers or mortars. Or any combination of them.

Also, invulnerability is a complete joke in Inferno. Especially since the minions share the fucking ability.

That said, my mates and I are having a fucking blast. Especially when things get especially chaotic.


----------



## Corruption (May 23, 2012)

I was going to mess around with a Force Armor build on my Wizard, but apparently it's already been nerfed.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2012)

Black Wraith, troll the AH some more. Rares can be found for dirt cheap if you search right.


----------



## JH24 (May 23, 2012)

Just completed the game on normal with a wizard which was my second character. And I have to say I enjoyed playing even more than I did with a Barbarian.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The final bossfight definitely was a lot more fun too.

In contrast with the Barbarian I really had to fight hard to survive, I died at least 4-5 times (I'm not good at this) and the last fight lasted for at least 15 minutes. But it was a much more satisfying experience than with the Barbarian. This really felt like a desperate, final confrontation against Diablo, especially in the Terror Realm and in the last minutes when I ran out of potions.




I think I'll stick with a Wizard from now on. But I really have to get some better gear first before I'll even try to do Nightmare.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

Hell mode is for gay people.


----------



## Naruto (May 23, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> >implying vampiric isn't already gdlk
> 
> 
> lololololololol



Life leech is really bad in this game.

For players anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I'm saying.

It's all so worthless.  I give up on barbarian for now. I'm gonna go with a wizard next I guess. Blow shit up. Die a bunch. Get mad. Quit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2012)

**Invulnerable minions**


*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

Try Shielding Walling Fast Molten Desecrators.


----------



## insane111 (May 23, 2012)

I just drag that shit to a corner, suicide, and let them sit there. Invulnerable minion packs are a waste of time.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Life leech is really bad in this game.
> 
> For players anyway.



5%+ of damage done into health? Combine that with high attack speed/dual wielding, and you'll heal yourself like crazy.


----------



## insane111 (May 23, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> 5%+ of damage done into health? Combine that with high attack speed/dual wielding, and you'll heal yourself like crazy.



Life leech scales down with each difficulty, making it completely worthless

Nightmare: 20% reduction
Hell: 40% reduction
Inferno: 60% reduction


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

Life leech is shit for shitheads.


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Life leech scales down with each difficulty, making it completely worthless
> 
> Nightmare: 20% reduction
> Hell: 40% reduction
> Inferno: 60% reduction



revenge is the only way to heal yourself back to max for barbarian in hell/inferno if any at all


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Try Shielding Walling Fast Molten Desecrators.



Man, some of the monster abilities are fucking fun while others just outright turn the game into a fuckfest of frustration.

I found a serpent boss in the sewers of act 2 with arcane enchant, frozen and mortar and my mates and I just had to focus on the friend while trying to dance around the fucking purple lazer disco balls, exploding ice grenades and the constant barrage of fire. We managed to kill them without dying once while laughing through the whole encounter.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 23, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Black Wraith, troll the AH some more. Rares can be found for dirt cheap if you search right.



Just after my last post I decided to go to the AH and found this for 5,000 and it was just posted up:



Plus the other one for 30,000 and pushing my DPS up by 1,000 and it makes a massive difference.


----------



## Naruto (May 23, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> 5%+ of damage done into health? Combine that with high attack speed/dual wielding, and you'll heal yourself like crazy.



Obviously you're not in inferno.


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2012)

So I just started D3 to check the highest dps weapon I could possibly buy, and what do I see? Auction House down  Well shit


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Just after my last post I decided to go to the AH and found this for 5,000 and it was just posted up:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the other one for 30,000 and pushing my DPS up by 1,000 and it makes a massive difference.


The more specific you are with search queries, the better your odds. I generally only look for rares, though. You want to try and get some slotted daggers/fist weapons with attack speed increase.


----------



## eHav (May 23, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So I just started D3 to check the highest dps weapon I could possibly buy, and what do I see? Auction House down  Well shit



not counting the amounts of gold they go for, its probably around 1500dps 2h weapons, saw at least an axe like that for 20mil or something. 

the AH screwed the leveling up of my wizard, wich i wanted to lvl up using only legendaries xD


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2012)

Anyone here 60, that wants to post some screens of their character in updated gear? We did it a while back when everyone was in their 20s, 30s etc.

Or close to 60, I guess 55+


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2012)

i just got to lvl 60

now to farm in hell act 3 to get the money to buy the gear


----------



## Black Wraith (May 23, 2012)

Here's my Monk, no where near lvl 60 but at 48:


----------



## Bioness (May 23, 2012)

So I am thinking of getting this game...

Quickly convince me to buy it with the money I don't have!


----------



## Naruto (May 23, 2012)

Bioness said:


> So I am thinking of getting this game...
> 
> Quickly convince me to buy it with the money I don't have!



Wait for patches, honestly. Game is currently imbalanced and the item system borked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, some of the monster abilities are fucking fun while others just outright turn the game into a fuckfest of frustration.
> 
> I found a serpent boss in the sewers of act 2 with arcane enchant, frozen and mortar and my mates and I just had to focus on the friend while trying to dance around the fucking purple lazer disco balls, exploding ice grenades and the constant barrage of fire. We managed to kill them without dying once while laughing through the whole encounter.


That doesn't sound funny. 

Freezing is one of the worst ones.  And arcane sentry is like  damage. Combining the two makes my dick shrivel up and die.


Bioness said:


> So I am thinking of getting this game...
> 
> Quickly convince me to buy it with the money I don't have!



Don't get it! You'll ruin your life!

I spent 80 hours playing this and all I got is a bad case of pissed off.


----------



## Bioness (May 23, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Most people have spent well over 40 hours and don't look like stopping anytime.


That won't be a problem as I have no problem managing time...

I can function on almost no sleep!



Naruto said:


> Wait for patches, honestly. Game is currently imbalanced and the item system borked.



But it looks so cool 


CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't get it! You'll ruin your life!
> 
> I spent 80 hours playing this and all I got is a bad case of pissed off.



I've already done Warcraft/WoW and Starcraft, I'd figure I better complete the cycle.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2012)

The imbalance stuff is overblown, trust me. I've scoured the web and I've seen every single class (solo) finish the last difficulty Inferno, even Barbarians. You'll have your ass kicked hard, but it's doable. 

Game isn't one of the deepest out there, but I'd say it's very fun.


----------



## Coteaz (May 23, 2012)

Got the Staff of Herding...the secret level is just


----------



## Naruto (May 23, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> The imbalance stuff is overblown, trust me.



No, really, don't trust this guy. He has no fucking idea what he's talking about.

Only one Barbarian in whole world managed to solo inferno, he had gear funneled to him by his DH friends (who by the way farmed inferno like it was nothing) and he still bit the dust more times than he could count, while being forced to kite (horribly) as melee.

Did I mention this one man was asian? Yeah. That one guy is in no way shape or form a good measure of how balanced the game currently is.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2012)

Naruto said:


> No, really, don't trust this guy. He has no fucking idea what he's talking about.



Really? And why is that? 

It's been 1 week only and 1 Barbarian has beat it. Your point, exactly? It's the hardest difficulty and he wasn't "funneled gear". There's the auction house and you can see he had an absurdly low amount of gold for the time (300k) so the evidence that he was buying gear was evident. 

Anyone can do that. Anyone can use the auction house.


----------



## Naruto (May 23, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Really? And why is that?



Because you have literally no fucking idea what you're talking about? Literally. At all. You base your entire concept of balance on the fact that a single son of a bitch amongst millions of others managed to beat an impossible mode with the gimped class, and I should ignore the fact that you yourself haven't stepped foot on said difficulty *with the most spoiled class in the game*, which is what you run?

Why am I indulging you with my time? Roll a Barbarian, try to get past Act 2 Inferno and see how well you do. Oh, and be sure to tell me how great it feels to burn out upwards of 300k for a single solid piece of resist gear with other worthwhile stats in it.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> It's been 1 week only and 1 Barbarian has beat it. Your point, exactly?



My point is everyone with a brain cell and a Demon Hunter or a Wizard has been farming inferno and making millions off of the Barbarians who are playing "camp the auction house for slightly worse results".

This has nothing to do with how long the game has been out. We were told we were expected to farm Hell to succeed in Inferno. That's all fine an dandy, I'd love to be doing that right now.

Except Hell doesn't give you shit for viable gear in Inferno.

P.S.: Oh and I hope you enjoy having a skill bar fully dedicated to keeping you alive, with no fury spenders worth the slot. Gotta love how Blizzard touted customization in this game as its biggest feature and yet all Barb builds look pretty much the same. Ignore Pain, Revenge, Frenzy, Leap, War Cry.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2012)

Dude, do you have issues? You can relax a little, I think. 

I never said the game was balanced, I said people's opinion of its imbalance is overblown, and the whining everywhere is unnecessary. 

"Millions of others who managed to beat an impossible mode with a gimped class."

Are you trolling me right now? This doesn't even make any sense and the number you have there is way off, even if a "rough estimate". 

"The most spoiled class in the game."

What does that even mean? 

Your entire argument is irrelevant. Inferno is an extremely hard difficulty level, and 1 person managing to use the means to defeat it after only a week is very reasonable. Every class has defeated the difficulty now, for D2 it took years to be even proficient at Hell.

The game has already been nerfed and the issues have subsided and people are now being forced into different play styles. The guy is asking for an opinion of the game after this has already happened. But yeah, please don't indulge me with your time.


----------



## Naruto (May 23, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Dude, do you have issues? You can relax a little, I think.
> 
> I never said the game was balanced, I said people's opinion of its imbalance is overblown, and the whining everywhere is unnecessary.
> 
> ...



So no counterarguments at all, and confirmation that you have zero experience to contribute to this conversation.

Got it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2012)

And you have some experience right? I bet you've gotten past act 2, 3, 4 of Inferno. I bet you've played all the other classes that makes your opinion on imbalance sufficient enough.

Shut up.


----------



## blackbird (May 23, 2012)

I partied with what seemed to be my first Chinese gold farmer tonight. 

Never seen anyone with so little understanding of game mechanics. It seemed he didn't even have knowledge of the Stash (and possibly vendors/the blacksmith) and instead left the gear, he had in surplus, on the ground for me to snatch.


----------



## Naruto (May 23, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> And you have some experience right? I bet you've gotten past act 2, 3, 4 of Inferno. I bet you've played all the other classes that makes your opinion on imbalance sufficient enough.



No, I can't get past Act 2 Inferno. You know, like 99.99% of the rest of us Barbarians. My Demon Hunter had no issues chaining Smoke Screen with Preparation for 30 sec godmode. That was fun. And I happened to tag along with a buddy of mine running 4712 force armor wizard.

But you wouldn't know what any of that means, would you? Go on, I'll let you google. It won't drill the knowledge into your skull quite as well as getting pummeled repeatedly like any other melee in inferno, but it's something.

Blizzard has nerfed both of those exploits, I'll give them that, but melee is still dying to packs within 4 secs time whereas ranged can kite them properly save for a few pesky combos (teleport, vortex).



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Shut up.



You're the one spouting nonsense from a point of ignorance, and I'm the one that needs to shut up.



But heck, you do have a point on me needing to relax. So I'm just going to go ahead and get away from this thread. It's eroding at my patience.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2012)

Oh, you're in the mood again, huh?

You can't get past act 2. That's your own fault. Inferno is brutally difficult, but I've seen (1 get past act 4) and several others, some of which are even streaming now, get past the act 2 that you are suffering through. You seem like an elitist snob, but the point is escaping you. I'm not here to debate balance with you, I simply said that the imbalance isn't as intense now as everyone would make Bioness believe, certainly not enough to deny purchasing the game over.

Your little smokescreen/preperation trick is gone now. Your Force Armor has been nerfed. I know all of these terms, stop assuming. But seriously? All of this stuff is irrelevant to what I said. 

These two issues, along with some monk stuff, have been fixed. The game is now more balanced than it was prior to the hotfix, and more appealing for people like Bioness, or anyone really, because who doesn't like a more balanced game?

Here, I'll tell you what. If you can get to act 4 before me, I'll concede this stupid little argument. If I can get past it before you, we can put this to rest, eh? It's already nonsense and you initiated something that was completely unnecessary, so let's make it a game. 

However, the game is now better (still not balanced) than it was and Bioness shouldn't hesitate buying it. Most of the class imbalance stuff has been fixed and more will be fixed by the time Inferno rolls around for him.

There's nothing more to say.

And you never had any patience to begin with.


----------



## Awesome (May 23, 2012)

Playing the auction house is just too easy. I buy all these dirt cheap, under-riced rings and sell them for a nice profit. It's basically free cash, and they always sell. No exceptions.

So far the game was balanced pretty damn well up to Nightmare. I just beat Nightmare today and I plan on playing Hell later.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2012)

patches will make this into a new game

hopefully soon



and I don't only mean the balance of the classes



does noone remember D2 1.0 ?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2012)

Yeah D2 at the beginning was pretty bad.


----------



## Coteaz (May 23, 2012)

Some intense verbal sparring in here. 

Right now I'm just grinding NM Azmodan->Act 4 1st boss (forgot his name) till 60.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, that's a great power leveling path. It gets tedious though.


----------



## insane111 (May 23, 2012)

By the way blacksmithing is 100% garbage, don't ever waste your gold on it until they fix it. Wish I had figured that out before I raised it to the max level.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 23, 2012)

Molten + Frozen + Arcane = me hating my life.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 23, 2012)

Got another legendary and I'm wondering how much to sell it for on AH

It's a belt with

294 Armor
127 Str
17 Vit
20 Resistance to all Elements
90 Life Leech Per Hit
Adds 135 Armor
7 Yard increase to pickup for gold and pots
And 10% reduction to melee attacks

Name's Spacemook.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2012)

Damn I'm jealous lol. I want a legendary just so I can sell it for some quick cash.

Depends what lvl it is, but you can probably sell it for 200K+


----------



## Awesome (May 23, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> Molten + Frozen + Arcane = me hating my life.



I know that feel bro.

Them mortar freezers man.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 23, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Damn I'm jealous lol. I want a legendary just so I can sell it for some quick cash.
> 
> Depends what lvl it is, but you can probably sell it for 200K+



It's the 3rd one I've gotten since I started playing my WD. 

It's level 52 if you want to know.




Kyousuke said:


> Molten + Frozen + Arcane = me hating my life.




Jailer, Arcane, Mortar Wasps.

Story of my life


----------



## Kyousuke (May 23, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I know that feel bro.
> 
> Them mortar freezers man.


Freeze and vortex make a pretty lethal combination too when there's more than a few enemies.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2012)

Those little spiders in act 2 hit for a fuckton more than other mobs. Dunno why.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 24, 2012)

So far, vampric + plague/freeze has been the worst combo, since the life-leach on the mobs is SO much higher then what ive seen on player items.

I would imagine that jailer + arcane, on a big group of elites (like spiderlings or undead) would be a bitch as well.


----------



## Alien (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Wolfarus (May 24, 2012)

Just up'd my dps to past 1700, doing over 2300 when i have a full stack of SH 

Since INT-damage seems to be the easiest thing to improve thru finds/ah, im hoping that ill be able to do dam fast enough to outweight my less-then-matching defense.

Hp isnt bad though, i think. Over 15k


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2012)

twat is that a d3 avy? looks nice

and lol at the pic


----------



## insane111 (May 24, 2012)

I'm at 23694 damage/35191 hp, act 1 Inferno is somewhat easy now, enough to get a good farm rate going. Act 2 still shits in my mouth though. Nearly everything kills me in a split second if it sneezes on me.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2012)

Again, I don't get how people expected to breeze through inferno.
I imagined it as a long, tedious process full of death and raging. 

Hell is actually a bit easier for me than nightmare right now, god knows why.


----------



## JH24 (May 24, 2012)

I have made a start with Nightmare (Pretty fun so far, has a different feel from Normal and it seems there are more monsters as well. I already met some "interesting" rare mobs with new abilities)


I would like to buy some extra gear for my Wizard, but I feel overwhelmed with the choices. Which attributes on the items would be the best to look for to have a chance on Nightmare?


----------



## insane111 (May 24, 2012)

The problem isn't that it's hard, it's that act 2 is actually harder than act 3 and 4. It's su0pposed to be the other way around.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That doesn't sound funny.
> 
> Freezing is one of the worst ones.  And arcane sentry is like  damage. Combining the two makes my dick shrivel up and die.



They're ultimately avoidable so it's one of the few enchantments where the situation actually depends on how good you play rather than having SUPER MEGA ULTRA GEAR per se.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're ultimately avoidable so it's one of the few enchantments where ythe situation actually depends on how good you play rather than having SUPER MEGA ULTRA GEAR per se.



As a wizard I agree, but melee characters? They have a harder time using their abilities on such champions, while ranged characters can at least try to kite and throw damage from afar.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 24, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I have made a start with Nightmare (Pretty fun so far, has a different feel from Normal and it seems there are more monsters as well. I already met some "interesting" rare mobs with new abilities)
> 
> 
> I would like to buy some extra gear for my Wizard, but I feel overwhelmed with the choices. Which attributes on the items would be the best to look for to have a chance on Nightmare?



Intelligence is what you need the most for the Wizard, the go for vitality or strength. +Attack speed is always a good bonus too.



Deathbringerpt said:


> They're ultimately avoidable so it's one of the few enchantments where ythe situation actually depends on how good you play rather than having SUPER MEGA ULTRA GEAR per se.



What character are you playing with? It's practically impossible to take these elites down with a melee char without going suicidal.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2012)

Well, I'm not really a melee, ain't I? 

That said, Vampiric is totally fucking broken and I can't fathom for the life of me how Blizzard thought that shit was passable in Inferno. I lost count on the bosses that I just couldn't kill, period.

Plus, Am I the only one that thinks that the plot bosses should at least gain new abilities (Rather than enchantments) to spice up the challenge in each difficulty? Diablo 2 did the same shit and I always thought that was pretty lame. The whole game shifts and changes except for the climax encounters.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Intelligence is what you need the most for the Wizard, the go for vitality or strength. +Attack speed is always a good bonus too.



Strength over Dexterity? I find the increased dodge chance to be quite helpful, survived quite a lot of attacks from strong foes because they MISSED.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Plus, Am I the only one that thinks that the plot bosses should at least gain new abilities (Rather than enchantments) to spice up the challenge in each difficulty? Diablo 2 did the same shit and I always thought that was pretty lame. The whole game shifts and changes except for the climax encounters.


Act boss with Fast Frozen Jailer Nightmarish Teleporting


----------



## Black Wraith (May 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Strength over Dexterity? I find the increased dodge chance to be quite helpful, survived quite a lot of attacks from strong foes because they MISSED.



For a Monk I would go for dexterity over strength because when you do get hit you get hit hard if you don't stack up on defense as the Monk can take more damage. Whereas the Wizard can't afford to take the chance.

Then again I haven't played the Wizard yet.


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2012)

yeah those freezing bosses .... with arcane .... unless you are able to kite them and kill them in like 3 shots don't even attempt to fight them as a barbarian 

you need ultra high dps as melee with a high amount of hp and armor

need to be alive long enough for revenge to trigger and then hope your ulti that transforms you into a berserker doesn't run out and you kill it in like 3 or 4 swings


----------



## Black Wraith (May 24, 2012)




----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2012)

I tried public questing, I REALLY dont reccomend it.


----------



## Alien (May 24, 2012)

Account hacking is out of control, just heard from someone who's never joined any public games that he's been hacked. Blizzard should up their security. 

And public games can vary immensely. Sometimes you get a bunch of fucktards who bitch about everything (OMG DPS SO LOW N00B) or you can get some people like me who give away items if they don't need them themselves.


----------



## Coteaz (May 24, 2012)

Most of these "hacking" claims are retards without an authenticator who get keylogged, then cry on the forums.


----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2012)

I joined one and 2 people were AFK, and the other guy was just off running wild didnt really seem to grasp the idea is to explore everywhere then move on. I carried the damage but that didnt bother me as much as AFK'ers.

And reading about all the hacking through public questing I'm going to just completely avoid it.


----------



## Alien (May 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> As a wizard I agree, but melee characters? They have a harder time using their abilities on such champions, while ranged characters can at least try to kite and throw damage from afar.



Worst thing is when you think you're away and you suddenly get OHKO by a swing from half a screen away thanks to lag compensation

MASSIVE POLEARM


----------



## Black Wraith (May 24, 2012)

If you have a smartphone and don't have an authenticator, then frankly you deserve to get hacked.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2012)

> just heard from someone who's never joined any public games that he's been hacked.


Did he do: Options > Turn off Allow Quick Join ?


read the hackers hijack session ID, that shit bypasses authenticator security


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Damn Wizard.

I raped normal, raping act 1 NM. 

Hopefully I can keep up with pace. I found a new shitty legendary, too.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 24, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Did he do: Options > Turn off Allow Quick Join ?
> 
> 
> read the hackers hijack session ID, that shit bypasses authenticator security



From the blue posts it seems that all those saying that they had an authenticator and have been hacked have been unconfirmed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

I wonder how many of the people "hacked" just gave out their password to some e-mail from "Blizzard Authentication."


----------



## Black Wraith (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder how many of the people "hacked" just gave out their password to some e-mail from "Blizzard Authentication."



People can't be that stupid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

You'd be surprised. 

I get about 5 of those e-mails a day. I'm not stupid enough, but I'm sure there are at least a few hundred out of the several thousand people getting those e-mails who are.


----------



## JH24 (May 24, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Intelligence is what you need the most for the Wizard, the go for vitality or strength. +Attack speed is always a good bonus too.



Thanks.  I'll focus on these traits from now on.


----------



## Ciupy (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You'd be surprised.
> 
> I get about 5 of those e-mails a day. I'm not stupid enough, but I'm sure there are at least a few hundred out of the several thousand people getting those e-mails who are.



My friend's Diablo 3 account just got hacked and he got robbed of everything he had on his Barbarian.

He never played and public games,only with me and other friends and he sure as hell ain't stupid enough to answer those fake e-mails.

They found a flaw in Battlenet's security I bet.

Could someone please provide me with a link to an Android mobile authenticator please?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Isn't that one the B.Net website?


----------



## SpaceMook (May 24, 2012)

Any chance they'll expand the ten item sell limit on the Auction House?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Probably for Korea.

But not for anyone else.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Probably for Korea.
> 
> But not for anyone else.



Those bastards. 

What about the Chinese?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Maybe if China buys out Blizzard and whatever that other thing is. Activision.


They will eventually.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 24, 2012)

Yeah I really hope they expand the auction limit. I've got an tab from my stash full of rares.


----------



## eHav (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn Wizard.
> 
> I raped normal, raping act 1 NM.
> 
> Hopefully I can keep up with pace. I found a new shitty legendary, too.



im leveling a wizard aswell, trying to use only legendaries/set items, just need a ring(wich i can already buy) and an amulet, so far its been extremely easy


----------



## Black Wraith (May 24, 2012)

I need to upgrade my gems.This is what I've got at the moment:



What's the best way? Sell on the AH and then buy the upgrades or use the Jeweler?


----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2012)

420,000 xp an hour

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he5j9gm-Dlk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Diablo is a boring fight though.


And good luck selling gems on the AH.


----------



## martryn (May 24, 2012)

Just played for the first time with a friend online.  Lots of fun.  Once I adjusted my settings to get rid of some lag issues that didn't exist in solo play, it was a blast.  

Did notice that Diablo 3 doesn't have a built in voice chat client, which I think is incredibly lazy of them.  You have to play the game online, even if you do play solo, which encourages play with others, which is great in and of itself, but without having voice supported...  Why?  To cut costs?  Retarded.


----------



## stavrakas (May 24, 2012)

Anyone here playing on the euro server reached inferno act 2 or higher yet? If so, can you let me join a game to unlock the acts?


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2012)

Because blizz's in-game voice chat systems have been ass so far and everyone just uses vent/mumble/whatever.

And a Greek looking for Euro bailouts, how fitting.


----------



## stavrakas (May 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> And a Greek looking for Euro bailouts, how fitting.



I actually lol'd


----------



## insane111 (May 24, 2012)

James Bond said:


> 420,000 xp an hour



Azmodan runs are over a million per hour


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Azmodan runs are over a million per hour



Elaborate.


----------



## insane111 (May 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Elaborate.



1. Start the "kill Azmodan" quest
2. Run to Azmodan as fast as you can (Wizards use Teleport+wormhole rune)
3. Kill Azmodan/click quest/port to town
4. Continue to act 4
5. When the conversation between Tyrael/Imperius starts, take the waypoint to town then take it back to skip their conversation
6. Kill the first guy you fight immediately after taking the portal in act 4
7. TP to town, leave, and repeat


It takes me ~3 minutes to do all of this on my Wizard. It's not a bad amount of gold either


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2012)

And you get that much xp on nightmare difficulty? Neato


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 24, 2012)

@Black Wraith: I heard gems on the AH are super cheap. Dunno if it's still down though.


----------



## insane111 (May 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> And you get that much xp on nightmare difficulty? Neato



Yeah I was doing it on Nightmare in my 50's. Also works great on normal for power leveling lower characters. I had enough DPS to kill him before Archon even ran out back then.


----------



## Okokami (May 24, 2012)

Nap, AH been up since yesterday.

Hoping to finished NM today and go onto hell, how much health would I be aiming to go with? I still remember trying to do Act 4 with 800 on normal.


----------



## Kai (May 24, 2012)

Does anyone share the same frustration as I do against the Soul Lashers (speedy little demons with the lightning fast tongues)... they are easily the worst mob I have ever encountered, and I can only hope to progress by stunning and leaping away with my Barb (currently Hell mode).



			
				Okokami said:
			
		

> Hoping to finished NM today and go onto hell, how much health would I be aiming to go with? I still remember trying to do Act 4 with 800 on normal.


Definitely 5 digits (ten thousands) for vitality if you're entering Hell - you're not surviving more than a couple hits even with additional armor specs if you settle for any less.


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2012)

insane111 said:


> 1. Start the "kill Azmodan" quest
> 2. Run to Azmodan as fast as you can (Wizards use Teleport+wormhole rune)
> 3. Kill Azmodan/click quest/port to town
> 4. Continue to act 4
> ...



its about 10k gold per run xD

but i do the asmodan farm now on hell ;p its easy


----------



## SpaceMook (May 24, 2012)

Today's starting off good, got another Legendary drop and finally something I can use.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 24, 2012)

Damn, you're a legendary magnet.


----------



## Coteaz (May 24, 2012)

I got one legendary...on the first day.

Not one since.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 24, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Damn, you're a legendary magnet.



200% Magic Find helps in a way.


----------



## eHav (May 24, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I need to upgrade my gems.This is what I've got at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the best way? Sell on the AH and then buy the upgrades or use the Jeweler?



just vendor any of the first 3 4 kinds of gems, you can get a complete set of gems pretty quick, and upgrading to max gems from the low level ones is too costly when flawless squares drop and you can start from there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

I only found two legendaries so far.

Fuckin' gay.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 24, 2012)

so i finnaly got to nightmare yesterday(slow player)

first elite mob group? 4 fucking vampiric fire link imps 

in a tight corrider 

jesus christ fuck those guys

also desecration/frozen is terrible to


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2012)

So I was running around in act 3 on hell, trying to destroy the ballistae... by the time I reached the third, I was tailed by 4 champion mobs and a few dozen other beasts  Somehow I killed them all while only dying once.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

I haven't made it to act 3 hell yet because every time I get a character to Hell I make a new one.

I have three level 52 characters.  Working on a 4th right now.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2012)

I already bought myself a weapon that should give me theoretical 18k or so dps, I just need one more level before I can use it (I'm 59)

I'm glad the auction house is running on gold right now, rather than real money


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

For real.

Imagine when they flip that switch? Everything will be fucked.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2012)

Some greedy fucks are charging millions of gold for items. 
Flawless squared gems selling at 250k a piece, what the fuck? Don't those drop a lot in inferno anyway?


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2012)

Black Wraith: Buy square+ gems off the AH for now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2012)

that RMAH will explode spectacularly

I think


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I only found two legendaries so far.
> 
> Fuckin' gay.



I've found zero.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

If it's any consolation, legendaries are the worst items in the game.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If it's any consolation, legendaries are the worst items in the game.



People pay a shit ton of gold for them anyways.


----------



## Kai (May 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Some greedy fucks are charging millions of gold for items.
> Flawless squared gems selling at 250k a piece, what the fuck? Don't those drop a lot in inferno anyway?


They're pretty common in Hell too lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

I haven't been able to sell mine yet and I'm marking it down.


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2012)

I've found 1 legendary, a 2h mighty off one of those little guys.

And I just found a 120 dps fist weapon on the AH for 6000 buyout. Someone forgot to add another 0~


----------



## Okokami (May 24, 2012)

Christ, having a bunch of wizards in the party is like a giant clusterfuck.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _My Char_ 





I wish the black dye was proper black and not this gray. Then it would look even better.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 24, 2012)

That looks like a bladearm. Wicked.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 24, 2012)

Really hope they get the commodities back on the AH soon.

Want to check the prices of gems beyond square. Time to upgrade


----------



## Alien (May 24, 2012)

Zaru is outputting some nasty dps, never seen diablo go down so fast


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2012)

Just beat Hell difficulty (thanks Alien for jumping in), now let's see if inferno is manageable.



Alien said:


> Zaru is outputting some nasty dps, never seen diablo go down so fast


I can do 40-60k area damage with the orb, the hydra does a steady 30% of my damage even if I'm running around. 
The best 2h-weapons I've seen have about 1500 dps while mine has <800, which means I can probably get to somewhere around 120-150k area damage with some equipment upgrades. (though that shit costs millions in the auction house)
Nothing compared to the 250k damage insane was talking about, though. (Blizzard employees in inferno)


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 24, 2012)

Well I think the champion have something like 500-600k a peice? Shouldn't be too difficult with that DPS you are doing.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 24, 2012)

I havnt found a single legendary/unique item yet. NOT ONE.. and im in act3 NM.

All ive gotten from the 3 evils so far is blue's. Not even a single rare.


----------



## Naruto (May 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]u8CBbeSAjVo[/YOUTUBE]

This video hits the nail on all the problems with the game and why I will stop playing it until it gets fixed.


----------



## Awesome (May 24, 2012)

I'm having little difficulty with hell. Inferno might fix that, but my friend and I are rampaging through this game.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2012)

Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]u8CBbeSAjVo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This video hits the nail on all the problems with the game and why I will stop playing it until it gets fixed.



It's the Activision effect. I pray things change in Diablo 3, it's a good game but has the potential to be much better than it is right now.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 25, 2012)

Take that, wisdom teeth extraction pains! Beat Nightmare mode, some of the combinations are not fun to deal with. 


*Spoiler*: _Some vague spoilerish thingies_ 



Rolling around with myself as a barbarian, husband as demon hunter, and housemate as monk. The desecration mortar mobs were a terror. We also went to Whimsyshire, wished there was some big ol' boss after killing everything beautiful there. xD


----------



## insane111 (May 25, 2012)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Take that, wisdom teeth extraction pains! Beat Nightmare mode, some of the combinations are not fun to deal with.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Some vague spoilerish thingies_
> ...



Hell has new affixes that don't appear in Nightmare, wait until you run into invulnerable minions


----------



## Corruption (May 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I can do 40-60k area damage with the orb, the hydra does a steady 30% of my damage even if I'm running around.
> The best 2h-weapons I've seen have about 1500 dps while mine has <800, which means I can probably get to somewhere around 120-150k area damage with some equipment upgrades. (though that shit costs millions in the auction house)
> Nothing compared to the 250k damage insane was talking about, though. (Blizzard employees in inferno)



What stats are you focusing on other than +Int?


----------



## Wolfarus (May 25, 2012)

Corruption said:


> What stats are you focusing on other than +Int?



+attack speed also increases your base damage, so that would be a good stat increase to look for in gear, along with int.

Ive been building around int/vit on my wd, with +attack speed only when the item dosnt significantly downgrade the other 2 stats. My RoT is a fucking bio-wmd, especially when i get 5 stacks of SH. Just wish the aoe of it was higher. Maybe in future patches they'll tie it into your gold/hp pickup effect.

Have 3/6 things needed for the secret level..


----------



## SpaceMook (May 25, 2012)

Hell Mode Act Three, keep dieing those mobs that use their tongue to grip you with their tongue and leap at you when they turn elite or champion.

So I'm just going for a number of challenge achievements instead.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 25, 2012)

I dont know if its been discussed or if its considered spoilery so a question about some of the redesigns:


*Spoiler*: __ 



What do people think of Diablo's (Prime Evil) redesign? Do you prefer D3's model or D2's model?


----------



## Wolfarus (May 25, 2012)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think its definately diff, but i dont really see the combined aspects of the other 2 prime's, and the lessor evils, in his new form. It just looks like he's roughly modeled after the body he hijacked, e.g a young woman in her late teens-early 20's.

I dont really hate it or love it, but id think that the new uber-prime evil shouldnt have a heart-shaped ass, thin/womanly waste/hips and chestplates that bear a striking resemblance to lea's bust 




Edit : All we've gotten in regards to the commodies in the AH is "no eta on when it will be out of maintence, stay tuned"


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2012)

Corruption said:


> What stats are you focusing on other than +Int?



Vitality. I got around 40k hp, plus 21k from diamond shield, plus Energy armor which increases my armor and other stuff (depending on the rune)
That's barely enough to not die in one hit, of course. I often chain-teleport (how did I not notice the triple-teleport rune until now?) the fuck away until my spells cool down.


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2012)

i still need to gear up, got my 2handed warmace for my barbarian, now need the gear to survive inferno


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 25, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> ^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




My thoughts:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well overall it gave me an Alien Queen vibe, not sure if that makes him seem more menacing or not compared to his D2 version.

Though it did remind me of Mephisto with the four arms, horn design and skeletal  frame. Its a shame there isnt a sketch of Mephisto that I can find online from the Book of Cain Lore book. The Mephisto sketch is pretty much the basis of the top half of the new Diablo. The back/spine claws sort of resemble Andarial's claws.

Still considering whether I like it better than D2 Diablo...


----------



## Wolfarus (May 25, 2012)

Have i mentioned how fucking annoying plagued-vampric elites are?

Even if i let my pets die (so they arnt mass-feeding the mob by standing in the rot pools and pointlessly attacking them) my damned merc does the same thing.

Yes, let me waste my gaming time teleporting back to town, swapping out my templar for either of the 2 ranged mercs, JUST for this fight, then waste further time going back to town again after its over, to switch back


----------



## Black Wraith (May 25, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I dont know if its been discussed or if its considered spoilery so a question about some of the redesigns:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



My biggest problem with Diablo's design is her(?) voice is still male. She's got an hour glass figure, a nice ass and a pair of tits. So why does she sound like a guy?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2012)

^ holy fucking crap, that is broken


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ holy fucking crap, that is broken



... how? How can he cast so fast?


----------



## Wolfarus (May 25, 2012)

Is that frozen orb he's using to basicly hold D in place?


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2012)

Frost nova spam.  But it normally has a long cooldown, so how?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2012)

think he's getting massive hits/crits per sec with some electric skill, knocks down cooldown (because of crits) and then spams the frost skill non-stop



in other news - 

Boneweave Hauberk (magic versions too) > Inferno

^ it's legit, dunno if it's been fixed yet


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> think he's getting massive hits/crits per sec with some electric skill, knocks down cooldown (because of crits) and then spams the frost skill non-stop


Oh yeah there's that skill that has a chance of resetting cooldowns if you get a crit. Neato.


Fluttershy said:


> in other news -
> 
> Boneweave Hauberk (magic versions too) > Inferno
> 
> ^ it's legit, dunno if it's been fixed yet



Ahahahaha. I gotta abuse this before it's fixed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2012)

> I gotta abuse this before it's fixed




balance or no, you can have some fun with this game


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2012)

now i wish i was a ranged class to abuse that glitch ;p


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2012)

I wonder... does this work on bosses?  (Except Belial of course)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2012)

IIRC even your character himself can't pass Boneweave Hauberk


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2012)

wonder if AH is gonna have the item ;p


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2012)

Muk said:


> wonder if AH is gonna have the item ;p



I doubt people bother to sell commons.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2012)

I think magic versions of it work too

probably rare as well


----------



## Black Wraith (May 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Upcoming Hotfixes (24/5/2012)_ 




Wizard
Critical Mass (Passive)
Fixed an issue with certain powers that had a higher than intended chance to trigger Critical Mass


----------



## Ciupy (May 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> think he's getting massive hits/crits per sec with some electric skill, knocks down cooldown (because of crits) and then spams the frost skill non-stop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just brilliant..

How the heck did they even find this..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: _Upcoming Hotfixes (24/5/2012)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't 24/5 yesterday ?

not sure if this still works, maybe someone can test




also, for those Barbs, who are in despair:




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]NExpz6gcHd4[/YOUTUBE]




it's *hard*, but doable I guess


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 25, 2012)

Is there going to be an expansion...?


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Is there going to be an expansion...?



Why WOULDN'T there be an expansion? Can you name any Blizzard game past 1996 that hasn't received one or several?  (Starcraft 2 is getting 2)


----------



## Coteaz (May 25, 2012)

So they nerfed the NM Azmodan run. Only gives you ~9800 xp after Azmodan and they removed the xp/gold after the cutscene right before Act IV. 

Really, Blizz? This was the most important thing to change?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 25, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Is there going to be an expansion...?



There's going to be 2 expansions.

Act 1 Boss One Shots Himself:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETdZXzmmcrk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## insane111 (May 25, 2012)

Lol, that barb could probably get like 100 million gold for all of his gear. I bet he bought gold from some website.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 25, 2012)

?Diablo 3? Fan Dies After Playing For 3 Days Straight, ?I?m Not Trying To Blame The Game For Killing Him,' Says Friend​


> It was reported that "Diablo 3" had taken its first real-world victim when a writer for gaming news site Gameranx was found dead after playing the game for three consecutive days. According to the site, 32-year-old Russell Shirley was discovered dead in his home over the weekend by his landlord and a coworker after suffering a heart attack, as reported on May 23.
> 
> Although the death was initially blamed on a three-day-long "Diablo" binge, that may not be the reason. PSXExtreme reported that a friend clarified the situation, saying that Shirley was out with friends until 1 a.m. the previous night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 25, 2012)

Does this mean there will now need to be a disclaimer on the box or at the beginning of the game's loading warning prolong exposure to the game may result in severe health risks...?


----------



## insane111 (May 25, 2012)

Did they only nerf nightmare Azmodan? Or is normal/hell still the same. Cause I can rape hell Azmodan in like 15 seconds so it doesn't matter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> So they nerfed the NM Azmodan run. Only gives you ~9800 xp after Azmodan and they removed the xp/gold after the cutscene right before Act IV.
> 
> Really, Blizz? This was the most important thing to change?



Instead of making some characters better or fixing issue, Blizzard has always just nerfed shit in order to "balance" the game. Therefore making it worse.

It's the Diablo tradition. 


Freeze on strike in D2 was overpowered. So they then made it completely useless. 

Wizard's force armor is good enough so that it can take on Inferno and a Monk can't. Solution? Nerf force armor. Now both can't do it.


----------



## Ciupy (May 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> wasn't 24/5 yesterday ?
> 
> not sure if this still works, maybe someone can test
> 
> ...



Heh,I wonder how did he got the gold to buy all that gear..

Still,a great achievement for the Barbarians.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2012)

So, who wants to rush me out of act 3 NM?

I fucking hate act 3.


----------



## martryn (May 25, 2012)

Fuck Diablo 3.

I started a wizard on Hardcore, and was having a lot of fun playing solo and being pretty cautious.  I get my dude up to level 10, which isn't very long, I admit, but still...  game fucking disconnects on me as I enter battle against a large group of common mobs.  Ok, no big deal, I'll just log back in, and I'll probably have to start from the entrance to this map.  Nope.  Guy is dead.  

In other news: fuck Diablo 3.  Thanks for forcing you to play online and then having shitty servers.  I've got friends who don't have an issue with this, and I have friends who are having as much of an issue as I am.  I want to enjoy this game, but FUCK DIABLO 3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2012)

And that's why I don't play on Hardcore.

Diablo 3 has the worst servers since Diablo 1.


----------



## Naruto (May 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I fucking hate act 3.



Baha, I remember bitching to you about that in game and you telling me how awesome it was


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2012)

damn that barb that beat Inferno had sweet gear


----------



## Black Wraith (May 25, 2012)

martryn said:


> Fuck Diablo 3.
> 
> I started a wizard on Hardcore, and was having a lot of fun playing solo and being pretty cautious.  I get my dude up to level 10, which isn't very long, I admit, but still...  game fucking disconnects on me as I enter battle against a large group of common mobs.  Ok, no big deal, I'll just log back in, and I'll probably have to start from the entrance to this map.  Nope.  Guy is dead.
> 
> In other news: fuck Diablo 3.  Thanks for forcing you to play online and then having shitty servers.  I've got friends who don't have an issue with this, and I have friends who are having as much of an issue as I am.  I want to enjoy this game, but FUCK DIABLO 3.



What region you on?


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2012)

Did ANY Witch Doctor beat Inferno yet?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Did ANY Witch Doctor beat Inferno yet?


Didn't see one personally, but maybe

the other 4 did for sure


----------



## SpaceMook (May 25, 2012)

Starting up Inferno with my WD.

33k HP

9.6k DPS

Running a kiting spec.

Act 2 is pretty much a gear check regardless of the class being played right?


----------



## insane111 (May 25, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Starting up Inferno with my WD.
> 
> 33k HP
> 
> ...



 I'm at Belial in act 2 with 24578 damage and 35k hp, but to get there I had to skip a few champion packs that were just plain impossible. The problem with act 2 is that a lot of the base monster abilities are REALLY obnoxious, and a lot of them move really fast. I heard WD's are the best class for killing champions, so you might do ok. Definitely need more dps though


----------



## martryn (May 25, 2012)

> And that's why I don't play on Hardcore.



Obviously.  I thought it'd be a fun challenge.



> What region you on?



I live in the midwest.  Northwest Arkansas.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 25, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I'm at Belial in act 2 with 24578 damage and 35k hp, but to get there I had to skip a few champion packs that were just plain impossible. The problem with act 2 is that a lot of the base monster abilities are REALLY obnoxious, and a lot of them move really fast. I heard WD's are the best class for killing champions, so you might do ok. Definitely need more dps though



Ya I'm looking into that. Most Champions don't really push me unless they have jailer, vortex, fast or any combination of the three

Inferno bosses have enrage timers right?


----------



## Coteaz (May 25, 2012)

9 bars from 60.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Baha, I remember bitching to you about that in game and you telling me how awesome it was


It's love/hate.

I really like the first half of act 3 with the castle siege (not so much the dungeon part) and all that chaos.

The fucking tower though.  Too long, too boring, too annoying.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 25, 2012)

I agree Crazy. That stuff is very tedious.


----------



## Ciupy (May 25, 2012)

I don't know if this has been posted but this is what I consider to be among the best D3 Barbarian fanart that I have ever seen:




Goddamned incredible..


----------



## Okokami (May 25, 2012)

Its not the tower that annoys me. Its those soularselicking things, especially when they're elites. Soul Rippers I think? Fuck 'em.

I think I'm being limited by my gear again, Butcher's knives keep two-shotting me. They seem to have a pretty long range :/


----------



## insane111 (May 25, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Inferno bosses have enrage timers right?



Yes, but I haven't had any problem with them. The only one I encountered was that the Butcher will light the entire room on fire if you don't kill him fast enough. Only happened to me once and it was my own fault for unnecessarily running around more than I needed to. I dont' know if your current 10k damage will be enough for him though, I was around 17-18k the first time I killed him.


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2012)

My monk is sexier than Black Wraith's.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 25, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> I don't know if this has been posted but this is what I consider to be among the best D3 Barbarian fanart that I have ever seen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They be the wildlings from north of the Wall...

They got no time to freeze.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 25, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> My monk is sexier than Black Wraith's.



Prove it


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2012)

Taking a break from my Inferno Wizard and playing my level 15 monk now. Dear god I'm bad at melee characters, I died several times already. That's right, I died against normal difficulty non-champion mobs, multiple times, while I can beat most champions in Inferno so far.


----------



## Bioness (May 25, 2012)

I've always preferred magic characters to melee and range, I wonder what that says about my personality...


----------



## Black Wraith (May 25, 2012)

I just got into Hell.

I feel like my attacks aren't really doing anything.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I just got into Hell.
> 
> I feel like my attacks aren't really doing anything.


The obvious solution: Auction House. Spend Gold. Murder things with stronger gear.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 25, 2012)

Managed to bump my DPS up to 4800 before going back into Hell. Things are flowing a lot more nicely now.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukn3wp3Dr-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2012)

Tablets are stupid.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 25, 2012)

Waiting for them to release a D3 decal Tablet that looks like tome or the Book of Cain.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tablets are stupid.



Diablo 3 ultra hardcore inferno mode: Playing it on a tablet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Diablo 3 ultra hardcore inferno mode: Playing it on a tablet.


I haven't even finished normal and I can imagine just that being bad.


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Prove it


----------



## eHav (May 25, 2012)

900 dex and only 3.2k dps?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 25, 2012)

You know it would have been interesting if they gave some affixes to the act bosses. 

Butcher -> Waller
Belial -> Arcane Enchanted
Azmodan -> Jailor
Diablo -> Plague

:3


----------



## Overwatch (May 26, 2012)

So, I'm halfway through Act III on Nightmare with my DH and so far it's been piss-easy. 

Multishot with Full Broadside destroys entire armies in 1 hit. Even the boss fights aren't a challenge anymore-I thought Belial would cream me, but I ended up dodging most of his attacks.


----------



## JH24 (May 26, 2012)

Reached level 40 with my Wizard yesterday. The longer I play the more fun this game becomes. I had some quests I didn't see on my first playthrough, found diary/letter fragments I missed as well, many levels feel different, there are more monsters and definitely a lot more rare/champion mobs.


I'm trying to play my Wizard as a Fire Mage (I often try that in these kind of games) but it's a shame there aren't many fire spells. So besides fire spells I only use other spells that have an orange or red color that fits with the theme. The only thing I would love to have now is a weapon/source which emits fire, that would make it perfect.


Anyway, I'm really enjoy playing the game. There's a lot more to it than I thought after my first playthrough.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 26, 2012)

Starting to get pissed w/ the commodities STILL being down in the AH.

At this point in time, id most likely stop myself from buying this if i could go back in time 

At least until they get it patched beyond a fucking "semi-beta" state of release..

Since i really want to upgrade my gems before starting act4 of NM, guess ill just start a barb. Going to name him "MrCuddles" 

Edit : So it appears that all your characters share the same stash/gold. Guess this is blizz's way of discouraging mule characters


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2012)

mfw new characters can use high-level jewels as long as they have socketed items


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wolfarus (May 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> mfw new characters can use high-level jewels as long as they have socketed items
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yeh i noticed that too. So basicly.. blizz wants everything until inferno to be easy, with the only learning/item curve you have to go thru being your 1st character/normal.. but inferno is the only hard thing concerning diablo3 you're ever (currently) be subjected too


----------



## Overwatch (May 26, 2012)

Reducing the number of health globe drops would be a nice change.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 26, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Reducing the number of health globe drops would be a nice change.



Considering the CD on health pots, i think that would be a bad idea. Especially for the NM-Inferno difficulties.

Would like to see the mana globes put back in, though. Rather pain in the ass to make a wd or wiz build based on DPS, and have your best attack(s) only usable for 10 seconds (especially against those pesky elite/champion groups) before you have to let your pool recharge.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 26, 2012)

Potions are practically useless in this game. The potion level you get is always way too low for the amount of health you have so that even using it will give you a reprieve for a second or two in the middle of a pack of elites. Then you die.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 26, 2012)

Thats actually rather true, now that ive thought about it.

If they removed the CD (or drasticly reduced it, say to 5 seconds or less) then they wouldnt be so pointless in the fights (champion/elite mobs, higher-difficulty level boss fights) that they were made for 

Edit: Now for something (disturbingly) postive about my experience with D3 so far. Anybody else get a dark, somewhat visceral sense of pleasure from ripping treasure goblins apart, just to see if they'll drop a good blue, yellow or even a legendary/unique? Not to mention all that gold


----------



## Black Wraith (May 26, 2012)

Treasure Goblins are an evil creation by Blizzard.

The moment one person spots it the entire crew run after it ignoring anything else that might and probably will kill you just so you can squash the damn thing.

I'm sure there will be videos out where players are running after it trying to hit it whilst getting chased by mobs of elites to that comedy music that they always have on funny chases in movies.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 26, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Treasure Goblins are an evil creation by Blizzard.
> 
> The moment one person spots it the entire crew run after it ignoring anything else that might and probably will kill you just so you can squash the damn thing.
> 
> I'm sure there will be videos out where players are running after it trying to hit it whilst getting chased by mobs of elites to that comedy music that they always have on funny chases in movies.



This music will be the only suitable track for such a marvelous video :


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Considering the CD on health pots, i think that would be a bad idea. Especially for the NM-Inferno difficulties.
> 
> Would like to see the mana globes put back in, though. Rather pain in the ass to make a wd or wiz build based on DPS, and have your best attack(s) only usable for 10 seconds (especially against those pesky elite/champion groups) before you have to let your pool recharge.


Cause Wizards don't do enough DPS, amirite?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 26, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> This music will be the only suitable track for such a marvelous video :



That's the one I'm talking about.

It would be pretty awesome to watch.


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Treasure Goblins are an evil creation by Blizzard.
> 
> The moment one person spots it the entire crew run after it ignoring anything else that might and probably will kill you just so you can squash the damn thing.
> 
> I'm sure there will be videos out where players are running after it trying to hit it whilst getting chased by mobs of elites to that comedy music that they always have on funny chases in movies.



Guilty as charged. As soon as I see one of those motherfuckers, I ignore everything else and hunt it the fuck down. Obviously I'm highly buttfrustrated when they get away with like 5% of their hp.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 26, 2012)

Made a thread about my TG lust, its already got more replies then most of the recent threads in the forum


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 26, 2012)

Do people think 1vs1 Tyreal could have defeated Diablo or any of the Great Evils during the Eternal Conflict (before the Diablo series)...?

Also, is the Diablo you fight at the end of D2 just as strong as say the Diablo from the Wrath Animation? Or is he stronger because he poses the warrior that defeated him in D1?


----------



## stavrakas (May 26, 2012)

Does anyone know for sure if attack speed affects spells like ray of frost or disintegrate? Is it worth it to get increased attack speed items on my wizard if my only offensive spells are poison hydra and blizzard/ray of frost? That would mean I'd have to switch to 1h weapon again.


----------



## Muk (May 26, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Thats actually rather true, now that ive thought about it.
> 
> If they removed the CD (or drasticly reduced it, say to 5 seconds or less) then they wouldnt be so pointless in the fights (champion/elite mobs, higher-difficulty level boss fights) that they were made for
> 
> Edit: Now for something (disturbingly) postive about my experience with D3 so far. Anybody else get a dark, somewhat visceral sense of pleasure from ripping treasure goblins apart, just to see if they'll drop a good blue, yellow or even a legendary/unique? Not to mention all that gold



if i see one in inferno ... yeah i'll chase it even if it kills me xD

cause i want that damn treasure


----------



## Coteaz (May 26, 2012)

I love Nephalem Valor. 

Now bosses explode in an orgy of yellow.


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I love Nephalem Valor.
> 
> Now bosses explode in an orgy of yellow.



Does it not go above the count of 5 or something?


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Do people think 1vs1 Tyreal could have defeated Diablo or any of the Great Evils during the Eternal Conflict (before the Diablo series)...?
> 
> Also, is the Diablo you fight at the end of D2 just as strong as say the Diablo from the Wrath Animation? Or is he stronger because he poses the warrior that defeated him in D1?



Logically speaking D2 Diablo should have been stronger than D1 Diablo, but D1 Diablo was trying to get a better host anyway, so I don't think there's any way to know.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 26, 2012)

Zaru, did you manage to abuse any Boneweave Hauberks ? 


Nephalem Valor caps @ 5 I think


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2012)

"Frozen Fast Vortex Jailer" in a confined space without escape
Fuck this


----------



## insane111 (May 26, 2012)

it's 6 (75%)

I found a lot of good weapons in the last couple hours
1120 dps 2 hander with 25% attack speed
901 dps 1 hander with 19% attack speed (using now)
and 2 other 1 handers in the 700-800 range that already sold


----------



## Tazmo (May 26, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

